# Celebrate the Launch of the Next Overclock.net - $7,500+ in Prizes!



## admin

Here we are. Live on our new platform!

It's time to celebrate









To start, we will be randomly giving away cash prizes over the course of the next two weeks. Simply post in this thread for your chance to win!

In order to be eligible, you must be an Overclock.net member in good standing with one or more posts as of the time of this post.

Here are the prizes!

*Cash Prizes through PayPal*
$1,000
$500
$250
$250
$100
$100
$100
$100
$100
$100
$100
$100
$100
$100
$50
$50
$50
$50
$50
$50
$50
$50
$50
$50
$50
$50
$50
$50
$50
$50
$50
$50
$50
$50
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25
$25

*Physical Prizes*
Overclock.net Ducky Keyboard
Overclock.net Ducky Keyboard
Overclock.net Ducky Keyboard
Overclock.net Ducky Keyboard
Overclock.net Ducky Keyboard
Overclock.net Ducky Keyboard
Overclock.net Ducky Keyboard
Overclock.net Ducky Keyboard
Overclock.net Ducky Keyboard
Overclock.net Ducky Keyboard
Overclock.net Hoodie
Overclock.net Hoodie
Overclock.net Hoodie
Overclock.net Hoodie
Overclock.net Hoodie
Overclock.net Hoodie
Overclock.net Hoodie
Overclock.net Hoodie
Overclock.net Hoodie
Overclock.net Hoodie
Overclock.net Hat
Overclock.net Hat
Overclock.net Hat
Overclock.net Hat
Overclock.net Hat
Overclock.net Hat
Overclock.net Hat
Overclock.net Hat
Overclock.net Hat
Overclock.net Hat

Good luck!

admin

*Winners are announced!*
http://www.overclock.net/t/1163754/celebrate-the-launch-of-the-next-overclock-net-7-500-in-prizes/3260_20#post_15894087


----------



## ana3mic

Oh, I'm in!


----------



## Du-z

Loving the new site


----------



## Zerkk

Loving it, thanks admin!


----------



## anubis1127

In, please. Loving the new site as well.


----------



## Blk

In!








Would love a OCN hoodie.


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

I'm in









Thanks admin!


----------



## Lutro0

In on this one!


----------



## sweffymo

In!


----------



## lagittaja

I'm loving the new site so far







!


----------



## xXjay247Xx

In, very pleased with the new site, clean and sleek! Good job.


----------



## lemans81

I am in


----------



## Shion314

I'm in for sure.


----------



## Norlig

I'm in


----------



## b0z0

I love the new look!


----------



## Birdy1337

Oh this new site is freaking awesome ! I love the design and coding that went into this


----------



## shadow19935

Im so in.. !! THe greatest give away of the whole internetzz!


----------



## NFL

IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hawk777th

Thanks guys! New site looks great!


----------



## metallicamaster3

$1000 get


----------



## Masked

Definitely in!


----------



## allikat

Ooooh... want a keyboard!

IN!


----------



## Imports>Muscles

I would love to win something.


----------



## Knika

Count me in.


----------



## hirolla888

In









Epic new site!


----------



## compuman145

Ofc I'm in, this is EPIC!

Although, i'm missing about 25 rep









Comps


----------



## Mikezilla

I love you guys. in.


----------



## zodac

Post.


----------



## Imports>Muscles

Loving the new site!


----------



## longroadtrip

Woohoo...OCN withdrawals over! I'm definitely in!


----------



## leekaiwei

Wooot


----------



## mach1

In


----------



## Pao

In, should be fun!


----------



## mib2347

Great way to celebrate the new site

Consider me in


----------



## Riou

In.


----------



## jeffries7

In there


----------



## Hatchet

ohhh, id love to rep the site with some swag!

(wouldn't complain about cash either







)


----------



## galaxyy

In!! Congrats on getting the new forum face. It looks great!


----------



## Squirrel

I want a prize!


----------



## HexATL

IN IN IN IN IN IN
IM IN 6 TIMES THANKS!


----------



## ColSanderz

New site is kickin! Love it!


----------



## Khmor

I feel this, In !


----------



## Lige

Awesome!


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

In


----------



## xxROSAKIxx

Im in! Great job on refreshing the site!


----------



## Evil Penguin

Awesome upgrade.
In!


----------



## Methos07

Love the new format, nice and clean. Totally in!


----------



## Harobi

The new look is AWESOME, I love it.

P.S. In like Flynn


----------



## killeraxemannic

Super awesome guys! So in!!!!


----------



## MistaBernie

woo, thanks Admin!


----------



## cruisx

Nice slick design OCN


----------



## reflex99

Achievement Get: enter contest


----------



## dklimitless

I'm totally in!


----------



## Hexa

Thanks for all the hard and making this community even better then it was before !

Oh yeah one last thing...

IN !


----------



## richie_2010

yay were back up, im in.

a nice fresh look going into a new year

well done everyone involved it looks great


----------



## Hexa

Thanks for all the hard and making this community even better then it was before !

Oh yeah one last thing...

IN !


----------



## b3machi7ke

oh, you can totally count me in for this! Site looks so sweet, and these prizes are just silly awesome


----------



## Mirjalovic

sorry, triple post







, mod please delete my posts


----------



## PCNerd

Count me in! I am very impressed with the upgrades


----------



## KarmaKiller

Site looks great!
In for $$$$


----------



## venom55520

yay!


----------



## csm725

In!


----------



## Frosty88

In!

I love what you guys have done with the place.


----------



## oomalikoo

im so in !!!!

it looks beautiful too!!


----------



## skyravr

In!


----------



## fernandude

New design..... Me Gusta. Oh If I could make one suggestion... Needs more cowbell.


----------



## csm725

In!


----------



## kidwolf909

SHAWEET!

I'm in!

I've been lost at work without my OCN the past 24 hours.


----------



## sick70malibu

I love the new Look!!


----------



## Nelson2011

in!!!!


----------



## oomalikoo

im so in !!!!

it looks beautiful too!!


----------



## venom55520

yay!


----------



## Kasp1js

In, liking the new look


----------



## csm725

In!


----------



## KraziKarl

In for it all nice layout


----------



## AMD_Freak

new site looks great Im in for free goodies


----------



## Kasp1js

In, liking the new look


----------



## PCNerd

Count me in! I am very impressed with the upgrades


----------



## Munkypoo7

New contest on opening day? 

In


----------



## Lee79

Count me in for sure love the new site looks slick


----------



## KraziKarl

In for it all nice layout


----------



## Alex132

Count me in









New OCN is interesting and shiny, but slow :/


----------



## rdasch3

I'm in.


----------



## Lee79

Count me in for sure love the new site looks slick


----------



## MrTolkinghorn

Awesome Design. Count me in!


----------



## veronex

Achievement Get: enter contest


----------



## CrazyHeaven

New site looks great.


----------



## Alex132

Count me in









New OCN is interesting and shiny, but slow :/


----------



## KraziKarl

In for it all nice layout


----------



## Billy_5110

Wow the new site is so great looking!

It deserved the wait









Also, thanks for the giveaway. OCN 4 life!


----------



## gotasavage2

In, Makeover looks good as well.


----------



## Nelson2011

delete


----------



## CTRLurself

Totally in. Glad to have you back online.


----------



## Bikkit

You can't be a member and not enter this competition. Here's to a bright future!


----------



## csm725

In.


----------



## rdasch3

I'm in.


----------



## finger00

Count me in!


----------



## Jaromir

IN !!!


----------



## Los Hog

The Hog says he loves this new site look


----------



## KraziKarl

In! nice layout guys


----------



## Scarecrow72

In for the contest.

To be honest I do not like this new layout, it lacks the crispness of the original layout and is too "shiny." Reminds me of new the Google look, which in turns reminds me of Apple. I find this sparking of more looks than functionality, and in my world functionality takes precedence every time.

Also- Rigbuilder is down, Reviews is slow as molasses, and clicking on a topic takes you to the last post automatically (which is a pain when trying to read the source article).


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Looks great!!!! So glad ocn is doing well

Sent from my EVO 3D


----------



## Pozpenguin

Fantastic, this is a leap forward in Overclock History!


----------



## csm725

In.


----------



## AMD_Freak

New site looks great


----------



## KraziKarl

In! nice layout guys


----------



## finger00

Count me in!


----------



## Scarecrow72

In for the contest.

To be honest I do not like this new layout, it lacks the crispness of the original layout and is too "shiny." Reminds me of the new Google look, which in turns reminds me of Apple. I find this sparking of more looks than functionality, and in my world functionality takes precedence every time.

Also- Rigbuilder is down, Reviews is slow as molasses, and clicking on a topic takes you to the last post automatically (which is a pain when trying to read the source article).


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Looks great!!!! So glad ocn is doing well

Sent from my EVO 3D


----------



## Bikkit

You can't be a member and not enter this competition. Here's to a bright future!


----------



## CrazyHeaven

New site looks great.


----------



## csm725

In.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Looks great!!!! So glad ocn is doing well

Sent from my EVO 3D


----------



## AMD_Freak

Im in ....new site looks great


----------



## Jaromir

IN !!!


----------



## nimbo1990

Love the new site. Also in!


----------



## Markus

In!
Loving the new site so far!







Seems a little bit slow but that's probably because lots of people are on here at once


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Love the site, got a couple of errors at first, but im in now!...oh an IN!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I'm in

Sent from my EVO 3D


----------



## Pozpenguin

Fantastic, this is a leap forward in Overclock History!


----------



## Bikkit

You can't be a member and not enter this competition. Here's to a bright future!


----------



## KraziKarl

In, love the layout


----------



## rdasch3

I'm in.


----------



## SoMBrA

I'm in!
Website looks great... congrats


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

Totally in, I could use a nice keyboard or a new GPU for BF3!


----------



## Big-Pete

in


----------



## Socom

In! This an amazing update for sure


----------



## eternal7trance

In as well. It's so neat looking now.


----------



## th3illusiveman

New Site looks awesome! and i'm definately IN for this!!


----------



## SoMBrA

double post sorry... mod can delete this message?


----------



## TFL Replica

I have arrived!


----------



## pteek

IN IN IN.

Good luck everybody.


----------



## metal_gunjee

you OCN.


----------



## Vagrant Storm

In please...love the new look.


----------



## RTWilliams2

Sign me up.


----------



## Wheezo

IN


----------



## manifest3r

So IN!


----------



## frizkie

Woo hoo! Site looks great! Count me in!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

:O would love a hoodie


----------



## AMD20x6

Huddler's awesome. In!


----------



## Scarecrow72

In for the contest.

To be honest I do not like this new layout, it lacks the crispness of the original layout and is too "shiny." Reminds me of the new Google look, which in turns reminds me of Apple. I find this sparking of more looks than functionality, and in my world functionality takes precedence every time.

Also- Rigbuilder is down, Reviews is slow as molasses, and clicking on a topic takes you to the last post automatically (which is a pain when trying to read the source article).

Also, some forum postings are not going through.

Please give us a poll, New Look vs Old Look.


----------



## born2bwild

IN









Site looks great btw.


----------



## spRICE

I would love to win!!


----------



## herkalurk

In.

I <3 $$$$$$


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Holy Moly I'm In!!!! New site looks great!


----------



## albedokirra

Looking great!!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

:O would love a hoodie


----------



## Monkey92

Yay OCN!


----------



## AMD20x6

Huddler's awesome. In!


----------



## friendlyarrows

I'm in!


----------



## X3N4T3

Needs a bit of getting used to, but looks very nice!


----------



## spRICE

I would love to win!!


----------



## Mr. Original

Congrats on the new site.... Count me in !!!


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Site looks good, but i'm getting a ton of errors...third time trying to submit this...oh and IN!


----------



## friendlyarrows

I'm in!


----------



## TUDJ

In


----------



## Farmer Boe

I love the look of the new site! I'm so in


----------



## .theMetal

welcome back! looks very nice


----------



## silvrr

Yay new forum and prizes!


----------



## NitroNarcosis

In on this.


----------



## Big-Pete

in


----------



## Mr. Original

Congrats on the new site.... Count me in !!!


----------



## alwang17

Totally in!


----------



## OldMold

I'm in!







Congrats on the new transformation


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Site looks good, but i'm getting a ton of errors...third time trying to submit this...oh and IN!









Keep getting this:
Quote:


> There was a problem submitting this to the server. Please try again.


----------



## richuwo11

in


----------



## TUDJ

In


----------



## utnorris

In like Flynn


----------



## alwang17

Totally in!


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Site looks good, but i'm getting a ton of errors...third time trying to submit this...oh and IN!









Keep getting this:
Quote:


> There was a problem submitting this to the server. Please try again.


----------



## Farmer Boe

I love the look of the new site! I'm so in


----------



## XxSacrificedSonsxX

I'm in!


----------



## OldMold

I'm in!








Congrats on the new transformation!


----------



## silvrr

Yay new forum and prizes!


----------



## Blindrage606

Totally in, site looks great. Will take some getting used to.


----------



## omnius19

I'm in


----------



## Eolas

Toasting in an epic bread.


----------



## mikeyzelda

love the new layout!!, in


----------



## Argosy

Completely in, this new site is amazing me!


----------



## Tweak17emon

in! would love a hoodie!


----------



## NitroNarcosis

In on this.

If my post will ever accept.


----------



## Captaincaveman

In.
New design looks great. Congratz!


----------



## weebeast

In for sure thanks!


----------



## Wololo

Very nice overhaul guys!! Keep up the amazing work and the great site~


----------



## Sanders54

I am in! Loving the new design, this is awesome


----------



## omnius19

sorry for the double post, it said the server didn't let the first one through.


----------



## utnorris

In like Flynn.

Also, like the look, a little slow, but that is expected right now. Just glad you are back up.


----------



## Argosy

Completely in, this new site is amazing me!


----------



## .theMetal

welcome back! looks very nice


----------



## NitroNarcosis

In on this.

If my post will ever accept.


----------



## oorenotsoo

I'm usually not one who likes change but the new everything is looking good. Very nice work guys. Thanks


----------



## Eolas

Toasting in an epic bread.


----------



## Mr. Original

Count me in!!!!!


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

Totally in, I could use a nice keyboard or a new GPU for BF3!


----------



## Sanders54

I am in! Loving the new design, this is awesome


----------



## Argosy

Completely in, this new site is amazing me!


----------



## axipher

I'm in


----------



## Captaincaveman

In.
New design looks great. Congratz!


----------



## NitroNarcosis

In on this.

If my post will ever accept.


----------



## weebeast

In for sure thanks!


----------



## utnorris

In like Flynn.

Also, like the look, a little slow, but that is expected right now. Just glad you are back up.


----------



## Sanders54

I am in! Loving the new design, this is awesome


----------



## LordOfCake

In Please, the site looks great btw


----------



## TheNextLevel

It'll take some getting used to but I love the new layout!


----------



## potsherds

In! Site looks great guys! I like what y'all have done with the system specs app-thingy.


----------



## Kasp1js

In. liking the new look


----------



## axipher

I'm in


----------



## M00NIE

In - <3 OCN


----------



## Argosy

Completely in, this new site is amazing me!


----------



## NitroNarcosis

In on this.

If my post will ever accept.

x x x x x x x x x


----------



## TUDJ

In


----------



## richuwo11

in.


----------



## ThePandaman

New site looks real good! I'm in


----------



## TheNextLevel

It'll take some getting used to but I love the new layout!


----------



## Wololo

Very nice overhaul guys!! Keep up the amazing work and the great site~


----------



## wire

I'm in! I love prizes!


----------



## NitroNarcosis

In on this.

If my post will ever accept.

x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Sanders54

I am in! Loving the new design, this is awesome


----------



## nmdehaan

love the new layout, can't wait to see how it will be tweaked. Off to explore the rig builder. Also

SWEET CONTEST!


----------



## Cyrious

i am in, i wants some lewts!


----------



## Sauerkraut

How can I not?


----------



## Starbomba

Loving the new OCN, gotta get a bit used to it tho. Totally in


----------



## Scrappy

In!


----------



## Markeh

I'm in.


----------



## mz-n10

in


----------



## ColdRush

Awesomeness!

In!


----------



## Vrait

I'm in!


----------



## csm725

in.


----------



## Kasp1js

In, liking the new look.


----------



## Tweak17emon

in. i would love a hoodie!


----------



## vltr

Im in, lets celebrate


----------



## CrazzyRussian

In!


----------



## KaiserDragon

Ah nice, seems to be some nice changes.
I am in for the contest.


----------



## Harrier

In please


----------



## bobaffett

This new site is awesome! count me in!


----------



## nate911

Site looks really great guys!
I'm in.


----------



## krnx714

awwww yeah in in


----------



## RussianJ

In.

New site is harder to surf on iPhone


----------



## Nowyn

Sweet, count me in!


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Not, sure if previous post was posted before site went down a few minutes ago, but if not, IN please...

Site looks great, Nice job to everyone who put in all thoses hours.


----------



## Harrier

In please


----------



## NoGuru

In:thumb:


----------



## Teppich

In!


----------



## XT-107

In, please.


----------



## n1helix

Love the site.

Definitely in.


----------



## Jamar16

I am so IN on this!!!! I hope I win something !!!!







Early Christmas gift!!!


----------



## bobaffett

This new site is awesome! count me in!


----------



## PlatonicBS

I like shiny new things. Im in


----------



## sccr64472

In!


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Not, sure if previous post was posted before site went down a few minutes ago, but if not, IN please...

Site looks great, Nice job to everyone who put in all thoses hours.


----------



## Ubeermench

in!


----------



## NoGuru

In:thumb:


----------



## TH3 original

This new website looks great!, I'm in!


----------



## illusive snpr

Fantastic job on the site OCN web team!

It's stuff like this that makes me proud to belong to this site.


----------



## Bowser

I'm in for the win!


----------



## Teppich

In!


----------



## The Prodigy

Awesome! Thanks for the new site







IN!


----------



## sccr64472

In!


----------



## spilltray

Congrats on the spiffy new site! I'm in


----------



## DeathBoT

Tank im in! A hoodie would be sick....."and that's less than meg wants so i should get more?"


----------



## spyros07

in please!!!!
i would really like a hoodie !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ubeermench

in!


----------



## LuckySe7ens

In! Very cool. Site looking good.


----------



## Erick Silver

Oh! I am so in for this! I wants a Hoodie ands a hat ands a Ducky! Oh Yeah! LOL


----------



## cyclometric

Loving the new look, so glad we're back and live to take on the world!

OCN RULES


----------



## TH3 original

This new website looks great!, I'm in!


----------



## Juntaozhu15

I'm in


----------



## The Prodigy

Awesome! Thanks for the new site







IN!


----------



## illusive snpr

Fantastic job on the site OCN web team!

It's stuff like this that makes me proud to belong to this site.


----------



## xxrabid93

In FTW!







So far i'm liking the new site, still have lots to explore though. It does seem to run a fair bit slower than the old site though, but i would guess that is because it is brand new and there are still a few things that probably need to be worked out.


----------



## DeathBoT

Tank im in! A hoodie would be sick....."and that's less than meg wants so i should get more?"


----------



## fatmario

Cool I'm in


----------



## jemping

I am in


----------



## spyros07

in please!!!!
i would really like a hoodie !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dalastbmills

I'm in =]


----------



## tino1317

Awesome, im in!


----------



## LuckySe7ens

In! Very cool. Site looking good.


----------



## cyclometric

Loving the new look, so glad we're back and live to take on the world!

OCN RULES


----------



## dalastbmills

I'm in =]


----------



## xxrabid93

In FTW!







So far i'm liking the new site, still have lots to explore though. It does seem to run a fair bit slower than the old site though, but i would guess that is because it is brand new and there are still a few things that probably need to be worked out.


----------



## spilltray

I like the new layout, nice job!

Count me in.


----------



## .Griff.

Count me in!


----------



## Waupli

In please!


----------



## staryoshi

In it to win it!







<3 OCN


----------



## 0rion

Im in!

Why do you get sent to the last page of the thread when clicking a thread though? It kind of discourages reading the OP, doesnt it?


----------



## fatmario

Cool I'm in


----------



## cyclometric

Loving the new look, so glad we're back and live to take on the world!

OCN RULES


----------



## {core2duo}werd

in


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I am in on this! site looks awesome guys!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I am in on this! site looks awesome guys!


----------



## (MAB)

Totally in!


----------



## Waupli

In please!


----------



## .Griff.

Count me in!


----------



## (MAB)

Totally in!


----------



## Partol

me. choose me. Thanks!


----------



## PlatonicBS

I like shiny new things. Im in


----------



## {core2duo}werd

in


----------



## Phaedrus2129

I could use a $1000.

Or a hat.


----------



## CCast88

In! I need money 4 more parts!


----------



## CCast88

In! I need money 4 more parts!


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Awesome! In!


----------



## IEATFISH

In!


----------



## cyclometric

Loving the new look, so glad we're back and live to take on the world!

OCN RULES


----------



## Phaedrus2129

I could use a $1000.

Or a hat.









In.


----------



## cechk01

In, I may be already in but i tried to enter while the site keeps going up and down. I looked for my post but i couldn't find it


----------



## Phaelynar

Sweet. In for the win.


----------



## Frank08

Woot, I'm in!


----------



## Iceman23

In ftw


----------



## IEATFISH

In!


----------



## aSilva

I'M IN!!!! ihaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## richuwo11

count me in.


----------



## Ovrclck

in!! Loving the new layout. Well done!


----------



## Mongo

Welcome Back. And I'm in.


----------



## Wavefunction

Looks great. In.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Awesome I'm in!


----------



## Admiral AnimE

In


----------



## just_nuke_em

In!


----------



## Ulquiorra

Easilky one of the best forums on the web ^_^ even if i dont win =D

Also i may have found a bug with the website







am at work at the moment so will test it when i get home and mail a admin about it







every little helps ^_^

(ps the admins deserve at least a few rounds of drinks buying for them from the prizes







)


----------



## Grobinov

In


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

A contest to celebrate the new OCN. I like that as I do enjoy being on this site.


----------



## coffeejunky

In Please


----------



## JoeWalsh

In








Looks like a big improvement!


----------



## HometownHero

New site looks slick, nice job!


----------



## Black Magix

In please!


----------



## ionstorm66

Woot in.


----------



## Xterminator

I'm definitely in on this too.


----------



## tehmaggot

In!


----------



## Jxb1a

I'm in and gratz on the new forum btw


----------



## JSDempsey

Those are some great prizes. Count me in.


----------



## Sanders54

I'm in! Thanks for the new design!


----------



## staryoshi

Not sure if my first post went through, but I'm in! I <3 OCN


----------



## pcenvy88

feels clean in here!


----------



## thrgk

Count me in

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConradTP

In! FTW!


----------



## SFkilla

Count me in Please and thanks for the new site.


----------



## IcedEarth

In!


----------



## losttsol

Hi, Im in


----------



## HothBase

Just have to post? Count me in!


----------



## AdvanSuper

Hi.


----------



## Infernosaint

Love the new layout, great job guys! And in!


----------



## CovertCover

Well I must say!

In!

Wow







While I must say that the new site layout is different, I will have to get used to it.


----------



## sn0w

In! I love you guys!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I'll be in on this! The new site looks great guys! good work!


----------



## JCG

Brilliant stuff! Definitely in


----------



## tpi2007

Just managed to access the site! It's looking good! I will be looking into the new features over the coming hours and days! Nice work!

Oh, of course, I'm in!


----------



## Mithrandir8

Totally in for this. I love the new layout!!!


----------



## el gappo

I will have $1000 please


----------



## OrangeBunnies

In!! Love the new look, very modern.









You guys did a great job, very little downtime, less than 48 hours by my count.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Great site layout! Had a trouble for a bit getting logged in earlier, but all seems to be working fine. Oh and IN!


----------



## alwang17

Totally in for this


----------



## SgtSpike

Looking good, I like the changes I see so far...


----------



## killnine

In! And I am even on the new OCN.


----------



## EnticingSausage

Looks great, thank god your back!


----------



## [\/]Paris

Congrats OCN, looking forward to looking through all the new features









And thanks for your hard work!


----------



## saint19

I'm in.


----------



## thisispatrick

In! Thanks in advance! Got to get used to the new layout now.


----------



## the.FBI

In, loving the new layout guys.


----------



## Prototype~

In.


----------



## cubanresourceful

In for the WIN!


----------



## VoodooActual

In Please!


----------



## {Unregistered}

I am in!!!

Although I must admit, the site seems slightly confusing ....









But it is much more aesthetically pleasing









EDIT:

Hmmm....where'd my rep go? It was 17 and now it's 15


----------



## Tech-Boy

Totally in! Love new layout

Sent from my Galaxy SII


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Count me in









Loving the new layout.


----------



## outtamymind

im in on this, diggin the new site too. took me a moment to figure out where some things were though


----------



## pjBSOD

Here goes nothing!


----------



## NinetyOne

Sexyness.


----------



## gymenii

Good job guys, the site looks great!

I'm in.


----------



## CarFreak302

In, love the new layout!


----------



## rdr09

in


----------



## Evil-Jester

sure why not. Good luck to all


----------



## Devil_Dog

Oh yeah.. I'm in!!!


----------



## Captaincaveman

In.
New look is great!


----------



## Arimis5226

In2WIN! And awesome site migration and upgrade! The network at work loads it at a snails pace, though. TOO MUCH AWESOME FOR WORK TO HANDLE! Thanks!


----------



## kibalock

yay money for new monitor ~


----------



## ascaii

This new platform is awesome...thanks for the contest!


----------



## van13330gg

In! I was starting to have withdrawal after 24 hours without this site.


----------



## HaGGeN

Hurrah for the new site! Great work!


----------



## Disturbed117

Im in








i dont like new color scheme.


----------



## d3viliz3d

Looks fine even though still slow, but I'm confident it will improve soon!
In of course


----------



## Sylence

The new look is great! Glad to be participating!!!


----------



## overclocker23578

In please, really need money for a new GPU


----------



## Jake_620

In, New platform is nice!


----------



## Hyoketsu

Thanks for the great work!
Count me in


----------



## fuloran1

In, And thanks Admin! Fantastic job on the site everyone!


----------



## jcpiont23

Woooooooooh! Cash and prizes from OCN!

Good luck to everyone. Nice way to start the holiday season!


----------



## DNytAftr

in on this







Love the new site


----------



## dan_ep82

In









Site looks well,more up to date


----------



## hawaiiboy_88

This website reminds me of a similar one: hea*fi
nonetheless it's very fast and functional, love it!
In before late


----------



## Sparky79

Wow! This will take some getting used to.


----------



## Cada741

in. site looks good guys.


----------



## Slahtr

IN! yay for prizes!


----------



## Kamakazeekevin

Love the new site.I'm in


----------



## Pineappleman

Cool! I'm in! Site looks awesome


----------



## Ocnewb

I'm in!!!!! Thanks Admins!


----------



## victorzamora

I'm totally in! Hoping for cash to recoupe for a warped EK Supreme HF Cu that I can't get EK to help me with.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Heck, I'm in. I could use $1000. Or a hat.


----------



## Ra1nman

Oooooh! im in


----------



## SpcCdr

Site's looking good guys, great job by all the Sandboxers








(Oh, and IN)
Cheers


----------



## Malcolm

Toasting in epic bread.


----------



## potsherds

In! Love the new look and the way the system spec app-thingy is set up.


----------



## Faster_is_better

In. Now off to exploring the New OCN


----------



## Banzai?

Good luck on the new site, although firefox almost crashed on this computer...


----------



## TwistedDivision

In for sure!


----------



## XiCynx

This is EXTREMELY generous, can't wait to hope to win! Long Live OCN!


----------



## kdon

This is awesome! i'm in








new site is soooo sick!


----------



## Toransu

Sign me up!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Man I love this site!

Now only if I could get a keyboard with its name on it...


----------



## andrews2547

That is a lot. It puts that 2500K givaway to shame


----------



## aesthetics1

*Sooooooooooooooo INNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## JMCB

In!


----------



## ddx

Awesome update!


----------



## seriiez

I'm in


----------



## BenRK

In please!


----------



## Buzzin92

Most definitely in!









Welcome everyone!


----------



## biltong

Would love to be in but I can't use paypal and shipping stuff all the way here would cost you guys ridiculous amounts of money.

But I just wanted to say:
This is going to take some getting used to but I'm liking what I see so far







Definitely an improvement over the previous platform.


----------



## The Bartender Paradox

Posting


----------



## b.walker36

I'm in, and wow was this a big overhaul. Will take some getting used to. Great work guys


----------



## ClickJacker

I'm liking the new site!


----------



## uncholowapo

OMG I'm IN!


----------



## d33r

[email protected]! count me in! also this updated website is so hi tec!!


----------



## Sammca

IN IN IN IN, hoping for a hoodie or some thing, new site is PRETTY







fingers crossed.


----------



## clickhere.exe

Loving the new look and new features already.
Great job guys!

IN!


----------



## _s3v3n_

I'm in, too!


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Very cool, totally in.


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## MiniDragon

Havn't spent much time with the new layout yet, but its looking great!


----------



## Aximous

This new engine is great!


----------



## ace8uk

I'm in. It'll take some getting used to, but I do actually really like the new look.


----------



## kainkun

Put me in coach!


----------



## _Chimera

The new layout rocks, also IN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## X-Nine

In!


----------



## Sc4r3d

so far so good, taking a while to find everything, but I am liking what I see!


----------



## ShadowSkill

Sign me up


----------



## Rayzer

In!!


----------



## CedarMadness

The new site looks awesome. Count me in!


----------



## royo

In


----------



## antmiu2

yes yes yes


----------



## Velathawen

Holy crap, the new look is awesome!


----------



## Blueduck3285

So in, love the new look!


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Wow, nice. In.


----------



## Nickzorz91

IN!!


----------



## Alphonze

I'm here for the monies.


----------



## nepas

This will take some getting used to,but its growing on me already,also IN!!!


----------



## mingqi53

Sounds great! Good luck everyone.


----------



## pewter77

Held my breath all day yesterday when the site went down until... i couldn't anymore. Woke up, very slick new look.


----------



## archzai

In!


----------



## 3XPeriment

In! The site looks great.


----------



## kubo

Time for a good change


----------



## K2493

In


----------



## woonasty

In ftw!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## phibrizo

I'm in, i just got to get use to the new layout.


----------



## driftingforlife

In, you guys are awsome.


----------



## dmasteR

In! Forums are really but I like it, it's gonna take some time to get used to though that's for sure...


----------



## gorb

posting


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Awesome!

In!


----------



## Vispor

Woot Woot! I love OCN!

In for the Win!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Oh what I wouldn't give for an OCN keyboard. Im in dire need of a new one.


----------



## Sainesk

in, new site's interesting but change is weird


----------



## Stealth Pyros

In.

I like the new site, but it runs horribly on my single core P4 at work.


----------



## mrw1986

I'm in! Could use that $1000 to pay my mortgage!


----------



## ripjack

In it to win it!


----------



## mrw1986

I'm in! Could use that $1000 to pay my mortgage!


----------



## SniperXX

Love the new look.


----------



## Hydraulic

New site is fun! I am still trying to get used to it, but enjoying the change!


----------



## Sno

In.

So glad to be back!


----------



## t00sl0w

wut WUT....the new look is nice, but these crappy pentium Ds we have here at work hate the amount of flash or whatever, haha.


----------



## SniperXX

Love the new look.


----------



## robwadeson

In. Awesome site layout btw


----------



## BountyHead

Site has changed so much I love it IN!


----------



## Sno

In.

So glad to be back!


----------



## t00sl0w

wut WUT....the new look is nice, but these crappy pentium Ds we have here at work hate the amount of flash or whatever, haha.


----------



## y2jrock60

I'm in. Overclock.net is awesome!


----------



## mrw1986

I'm in! Could use that $1000 to pay my mortgage!


----------



## BountyHead

Site has changed so much I love it IN!


----------



## Dark-Asylum

posting!


----------



## SniperXX

Love the new look.


----------



## DevilDriver

I'm IN!!!

Love the new look. been around since 04. its a fresh change!


----------



## Sno

In.

So glad to be back!

Sorry about the triple post.......


----------



## ripjack

In it to win it!


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

ininin


----------



## MooMoo

Yay, this site looks awesome now


----------



## bill4b0ngx

Loving the new site already, just trying to look for the Live page.

I'm in though!


----------



## topdog

That's a lot of mulah

Very generous OCN


----------



## Ellis

In please.


----------



## Adversity

I'm in.

The site looks great!


----------



## HaXXoR

I'm In!! Loving the new site!


----------



## Recipe7

Count me in! Much love for OCN!


----------



## Sickened1

IN! A keyboard would be awesome!


----------



## Rebelord

In! Awesome awesome giveaway.

Sent from my fingers.


----------



## DoomDash

I want some monies!!! or prizes







.


----------



## JY

Loving the new site, thanks guys!

I'm in!


----------



## yeahi

In, please. Loving the new look


----------



## panman

nice site, nice new look

count me in


----------



## spawnlink

Fun giveaways
Tech help
friendly people

why go somewhere else?


----------



## eagle3566

In for this!


----------



## Andr3az

In! The site looks nice.


----------



## WaXyDeAd

OCN rules


----------



## Polska

Thanks Oc.net! Can't wait to test drive this bad boy when I get home. Will be building some rigs for sure!


----------



## virtualmadden

Awesome, like the redesign.


----------



## ahriman

Gimme, gimme, gimme!

(In, thanx!)


----------



## Zinxe

Liking the changes, going to take a while to get use to it. I'm in.


----------



## Compaddict

I didn't think I was going to like it very much having been used to the old site for so many years, but I have to admit, this is really nice!









Great job Admin and everyone else involved in the OCN site!


----------



## Mikecdm

The new site is looking good,


----------



## xd_1771

Iiiiiinnnn (i hope I didnt double post lol, being on an Android phone it's hard to check)


----------



## Kick

yeeeeeeeee Im in


----------



## Prymus

woo hoo ocn


----------



## Intense

I am totally in


----------



## NitroNarcosis

I am in...If this actually posts.

Hope the bugs get worked out by next week. I tried today about 10+ times to post to this thread.


----------



## BWG

In!!!!


----------



## otakunorth

who wouldn't be in?


----------



## rpgman1

Count me in. Haven't won anything on OCN yet.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

in


----------



## dubz

In


----------



## Knight2000

Oh nice, count me in.


----------



## amtbr

In! Loving the new site guys thanks


----------



## ElectroGeek007

In please, good to see the site back up!


----------



## MiKE_nz

Finally got in, didn't know what to do with myself without OCN.


----------



## pepejovi

I'm in. The new site seems a bit laggier than the old one, but maybe it's just the OCN addicts all rushing in...


----------



## liamstears

First of all WOW! New site is definately looking good, nicer smoother layout than before 

p.s. Im in! :-D


----------



## Thi3p

Loving the new site!








Definitely in








Great job OCN


----------



## Lelin

I'm in! Thanks alot OCN


----------



## cyanmcleod

in


----------



## Danker16

WOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GIMMIE!


----------



## Ryanb213

in


----------



## Thedark1337

in it to win it! I love this new Site


----------



## mind0uT

Nice change!! I love it!!1


----------



## Xinc

Nice work on the site!
Sign me up!


----------



## tsukai

I want an OC hoodie =)


----------



## cavallino

In


----------



## intelman

IN! Thanks, love the new site!


----------



## kevinf

Lol, remember the BBoard top 100? we are def on the way up now!!
In, thx!


----------



## Jehutiy

Love the new site! Such a clean look. Still needs some getting used to but loving it so far!


----------



## Transhour

i'm in


----------



## Dillmiester

In for need of money.


----------



## ASSSETS

Finally your back! That was hard few days without this web site. Found a lot of interesting thinks while reading quick facts this days. nice idea.
I'm in!!!


----------



## SKl

In







im liking the new site so far


----------



## mikeyzelda

finally up!!, looks fantastic and easy on the eyes too







, in


----------



## K092084

I'm In!!
Thanks!!


----------



## Kryton

The site looks great!
I'm in!


----------



## Digigami

New site is looking great!


----------



## Aeonus

Loving the clean new design, very tidy and modern yet user-friendly.

I'm in.


----------



## Eagle1337

First post on new design.


----------



## tiger187126

count me in


----------



## Citra

In.


----------



## TheDoug

WOOO Money!


----------



## mobius9

Count me in!


----------



## ZOMGitsTommy

From lurker to member!


----------



## Hogwasher

Like the new site, A little slow but I am going to assume that will get better. Its going to take a couple of days to get use to the new layout though


----------



## biaxident

im totally in!!!!
thx ocn for this amazing giveaways
love the new layout!


----------



## Anthony360

in for the $25 jack pot!








JK!


----------



## Gizmo

in


----------



## mega_option101

Count me in


----------



## JFuss

In








Site is looking good ^_^


----------



## kdrxone

In ! Who wouldn't be? ;D
Looking not bad, but where is the wide view :S


----------



## rabidfool

New site looks great!

oh and...

ITS MY MONEY AND I WANT IT NOW!


----------



## discipline

wow the new site looks pretty slick. In it to win it!


----------



## meetajhu

New re-design is kick ass!!!


----------



## M0rbidDeath

In!


----------



## Xcrunner

In!


----------



## Hogwasher

couldn't find the edit button sorry for double post. Site seems to run smoother using IE, slow on Chrome


----------



## burwij

In, thanks!


----------



## [Adz]

Wheeeeee. I'm in


----------



## masonkian

wow yes please


----------



## aroc91

Nice


----------



## Randomdude

Haha, the freebies these past few weeks have been -incredible-. Awesome new design for the site, I'm loving it, though it's difficult to get used to as with all new things. Anyway, you can count me in! Thanks and good luck to everybody!


----------



## Nostrano

In


----------



## h2on0

Yes, I like it!


----------



## iceblade008

Great work on the new site - would love an OCN Ducky!!!


----------



## deadly12

Nice clean look. Pretty exciting so far. I could use some prize money for the holidays.


----------



## onestack

awesome site looks sweet and thanks for working this hard for it!


----------



## videoman5

Watch me win nothing.

It runs in family's blood. We don't win anything.


----------



## Jeshua

Awesome!!


----------



## HobieCat

Count me in


----------



## hxcnero

I'm in. and love the new look. this site has been my go to for knowledge since i first joined.


----------



## 5nak3

Woohoo! Overclock dot net is back online.

I've only been a member for a short while and while the site was off air I found myself suffering withdrawals!


----------



## importflip

In for the love of all things OCN.


----------



## dominique120

Loving the new platform, looks fantastic. Awesome work OCN dev team


----------



## Lucky 13 SpeedShop

Nice! Likes the upgrades!







Ofc, also in!


----------



## himynamesnoah

Love the new site, hope I can win somethings


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

its looks sexy.. I like it.


----------



## muels7

OCN is awesome!! New site is going to take a little getting used to though


----------



## Nick0matic

Glad to see the new site! In!


----------



## LemonSlice

The new site looks epicly refined







. Lets see if I get lucky this time







.


----------



## Faint

This new look is definitely going to need some time to get used to.

Although, it looks great.


----------



## infernal rodent

new site looks good








and I'm always in for prizes


----------



## HybLeaf

In please, Honda go on a computer to enjoy the site soon

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clox

I'm in please....


----------



## Bedo

In!

I like the face lift.


----------



## Kamakazi

I will, of course, throw in on this.

Love the newness here

Test Edit


----------



## Taylorsci

In!


----------



## mastrflexx

I'm in!


----------



## halocog

In for awesomeness!


----------



## Naz

In!


----------



## adamski07

OMG.. Upgrades upgrades!! I'm IN!


----------



## theonedub

Getting accustomed to the new layout.

In


----------



## LightSpeedIII

I would love to win something


----------



## vtech1

oh im so in


----------



## Epona

Exciting! In.


----------



## XAslanX

In!


----------



## 1keith1

In!


----------



## shinigamibob

Ooh, I like. Count me in


----------



## scubamp

im in


----------



## Willie828

WOW the keyboard would be great







(I have a 3$ one right now) Also I'm I the only one rly wants a hoodie?

(ps please add hoodie to the auto correct







)


----------



## onoz

I REALLY want to win something!


----------



## DaClownie

I'm definitely in for this... Thanks!


----------



## Fusion Racing

In!


----------



## vrm4

I'm in!


----------



## p-saurus

In!


----------



## gameworm

This is awesome. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## B-Con

Wow, what a face lift!!

I'm in.


----------



## voodoo71

In please. Love the new look.


----------



## NFSxperts

In as well. awesome new site!


----------



## Compaddict

I didn't think I was going to like a new format very much having been used to the old site for so many years, but I have to admit, this is really nice!









Great job Admin and everyone else involved in the new OCN site!


----------



## ddietz

In for sure and digging the new look!


----------



## Dman

I like free stuff so I am in!


----------



## iinversion

I'm so in! Site looks great!


----------



## ArchLinuxFTW

In!!!


----------



## chucknorris101

I'm in, love the new look


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

I'm so In !!


----------



## Ninjastryk

Lovin' it....In!


----------



## Geglamash

:O So in!


----------



## EpicPie

In!


----------



## Altstadt

Looking good!










~Altstadt


----------



## AndAllThingsWillEnd

Definitely in...


----------



## shrapner

in, loving the new look as well. awesome work


----------



## danma

lol.. nice new site..


----------



## RaCeR123

i'm in!!!


----------



## BLKKROW

Im in, thanks admin


----------



## EVILNOK

The new layout looks awesome. Good work guys.







In.


----------



## Khalam

Great Work Guys, you did so much more then we could ask for


----------



## Diabolical999

Where's the _User CP_ thing at?


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Hmm.. Do I qualify


----------



## Serious Dude

im in!!!


----------



## insomnia9669

The site looks AMAZING!
in please


----------



## jorh

count me in !


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I like the new site design. I'm in.


----------



## Blostorm

I'm in, new site feels good


----------



## AMDPhenomX4

iN!


----------



## SgtMunky

I'm in


----------



## Zen00

First, awesome!

Second, disappointed that I have to learn how to get around again.

Third, this...


----------



## trumpet-205

In. Let the fun begin.


----------



## Smackover

Amazing facelift! I'm in!


----------



## iBlendYourFace

I'm in!


----------



## coachmark2

Yay! Free monies!









Count me in!


----------



## ttoadd.nz

In In In!!!

Wow site looks different alright, so far so good!


----------



## Nick2253

Count me in!

I'm still getting used to the new site, but I have to say that I love it so far!


----------



## KonigGeist

I'm in.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Count me in for any of the prizes.









Really want one of them keybaords.


----------



## kremtok

Fantastic opportunity! I'm in, thanks!


----------



## JoshHuman

Getting in on this i am.


----------



## Bob Santana

I'm in!


----------



## meticadpa

I am in. New OCN has taken a bit of getting used to, but it's definitely better than the old one.


----------



## mechati

Looks nice, although wish background would be a little darker. And thanks for a chance to win something...


----------



## Derek1387

Im in!

Hopefully things start speeding oup soon.


----------



## greydor

I'm totally in. This is great!


----------



## racer86

in this is great i love the new site


----------



## i7Stealth1366

how many posts will count in this thread,

I am in?


----------



## Infinite Jest

First post on the new site! Very nice facelift! In:thumb:

(definitely takes longer to load on my tablet now, though.)


----------



## pale

chin chin for the OCN! looks amazing. good luck with everything chaps...


----------



## Blue Marker

I am terribly afraid of change, but the layout looks nice. I'm in, and thanks for the opportunity to win.


----------



## dinkledork

I'm In!


----------



## eseb1

In!


----------



## Virgle144

I really like the site, and after the facelift this is going to be my most visited site


----------



## Nicnivian

I'm in!
Site looks good, still getting use to things tho. Eyes need to adjust.


----------



## CyberDruid

I am liking the new look and functionality. Down time was not as long as I thought it might be either. Nice work all!


----------



## PSick

this is a nice change. Anyway, I'm in.


----------



## UNOE

In please


----------



## Stevenne

In


----------



## intelfan

In please.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Sweet. Count me in.


----------



## Philistine

Sweet!


----------



## Letmekilluplz

Count me in :[)


----------



## CyberDruid

Awesome revival here. And look at my antique avatar. That brings back memories.


----------



## Faraz

I'm in!

This is such a great new look for the forum. I just got on and spent a few minutes exploring. Rigbuilder looks to be quite awesome.


----------



## amang

I am in. Pick me....


----------



## hellboy_101

Free money for already visiting my fav site. Sure why not!

Nice work on the redesign.


----------



## allupinya

dear god great job!


----------



## Banedox

Woot Woot, The new site looks good, granted I am going to miss the old look =(


----------



## DurinKaine

yay!


----------



## Zerodameaon

Great revamp of a awesome site!


----------



## The-Beast

Sweet, In


----------



## Sakumo

OMG! That's a huge giveaway! Also, nice site







I like it, simple and sleek.


----------



## james_ant

count me in, I love the new site.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Love the site now! its refreshing and *smells the air* NEW!!!! =D keep up the good work guys. i could use that money! just had to drop out of college due to financial issues =/


----------



## YiffyGriffy

Free Stuff! Just in time!


----------



## rubicsphere

Good luck to everyone. In!


----------



## PolRoger

Count me in too!


----------



## FlamingMidget

The new setup is looking wonderful! I'm loving the new forum navigation







I have noticed a few adds covering things up tho. in! ftw!


----------



## vitality

WOW, this is awesome!! I'm definately in and hope I can win something!!!


----------



## audioxbliss

In!


----------



## brumby05

I'm in.


----------



## buddyboy

Woah Awesome! I am in. Thanks.


----------



## 69_Goat

I'm in. Site looks good.









Now to check on FFW Stats.


----------



## SirNicholas

just got off work and logged on, i was waiting all day to see the new site!. Looks really good! i love it. I'm In!


----------



## SEN_ONE

Count me in! Glad the site is back up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlankThis

DUCKY come to me baby!


----------



## paul_

Woooop! I've been incessantly refreshing the page waiting to discover the new look, and it's great! I can't wait to discover to the fullest. And what a great way to promote it! I'm in!


----------



## tombom

In!


----------



## jach11

IN!!! AWESOME!!


----------



## ChicoD

Digging the new site, it's gonna take a bit of time to get situated. Definitely in!


----------



## IrishV8

love the look of the new site


----------



## Homeles

I'm not so sure I'm a huge fan. I hope the slowness of this new forum software goes away soon, because for me the pages take a long time to load.

But anyways, it still has that old feel. I like the old smilies being here. They're really my favorite of any site.

Maybe I'll start to really like it once I give it a chance.


----------



## lostmage

I'm in, nice job on the new site, looks awesome!


----------



## pLuhhmm

I AM SO IN!


----------



## CpBoy

In, i like the new site


----------



## blupupher

well, seems something wrong on my end, 10 hours ago for the first entry/ I have not been able to get on till just now????


----------



## will25u

I'm In... love the new site!


----------



## CorpussStalker

In, change is always good


----------



## dhenzjhen

nice site love it!! I was sad for awhile and got bored because OCN isn't up yet!!

I'm IN!!


----------



## eskamobob1

definately in... thanks for the give away


----------



## Kreeker

Site looks amazing. I'm assuming the site takes advantage of HTML5?


----------



## Laylow

In thanks. Really loving the new site format!


----------



## OverK1LL

Hmmm..

Something, is... different.

Can't quite put my finger on it.

oh, and I'm in.


----------



## de Cossatot

Wooohoooo, gonna take some getting used to but I like it!


----------



## Mr. Original

Thanks for the prizes not sure if last post worked with the glitches earlier..... Count me in!!!!


----------



## H-man

I'm in a toaster.


----------



## nimbo1990

Love the new look. Also in!


----------



## Pavelow

in.


----------



## Senator

In!


----------



## Bunnywinkles

:O Awesome, count me in.


----------



## T-bone Steak

Ooh, I'm in. I'd particularly like an OCN hoodie if I win!


----------



## BinaryDemon

OCN , how I missed you. But now your back and with monies! Glorious day.


----------



## RobotDevil666

I like it so far , gonna poke around little more








Oh and I'm in too


----------



## Daveros

Most certainly in.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

I'm in! This new setup is going to take a while to get used to hahah.


----------



## Ihasfip

I like it!

D


----------



## Scorpion49

Definitely in!


----------



## Twitchie

In as well!


----------



## Buttnose

The new search is way easier to use, the PM box on frontpage is nice too!

In for the win


----------



## utnorris

In like Flynn. I am really liking the new layout.


----------



## Tha_Real_Smurf

In


----------



## Braaapp

Count me in, please!


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Love it! Sure it will take a little getting used to after 4 1/2 years of being here, and all the change-haters will cry like a bunch of sissies, but I don't care.

And it makes us stand out even more from all the V-Bulletin sites out there that essentially just change their colors and header and go like that. bravo to Admin and the whole OCN staff!

IN!


----------



## nz_nails

liking the new site and in


----------



## Baking Soda

In:thumb:


----------



## Captain318

Oh yea Im in


----------



## mickeyfuqinp

i would rock the crap out of a hoodie or hat!









(this is my "in" post, so to speal >_>)


----------



## razaice

in please


----------



## snoball

So IN!


----------



## Azrail

I'm in







!


----------



## linkin93

I beleive I already posted, but I'm making sure, I'm in


----------



## -tPg- HeadShot

Yay! The new layout looks amazing!

Nick


----------



## PiERiT

In. New site is spiffy.


----------



## reggiesanchez

in


----------



## XxG3nexX

I'm liking the new changes.


----------



## cblaxx19

what a drastic change!!!

count me in!


----------



## Smallville

Woohoo! Prizes! Site looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Garvani

In with a grin


----------



## TerrabyteX

Awsome prizez for an awsome forum ! wish everyone best of luck !


----------



## zouk52

Wow, nice work, and great give-away!


----------



## labbu63

i am so in


----------



## Danja

Not convinced by the new layout yet; everything is loading really slowly for me. Nevertheless, I'm in


----------



## cyberbeat

Posting in thread of awesomeness


----------



## [March]

Cool!
I'm In =D


----------



## soundx98

count me in please


----------



## PvtHudson

Definitely in.


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Im in,

Great work on the new design!


----------



## crashovride02

I'm so in!! Thanks for the chance!!


----------



## CRosko42

In


----------



## Mr.Pie

count me in!


----------



## volsfanatic

I have missed everyone at OCN but the new site is great


----------



## InspectrButters

You can count me in. Thanks


----------



## FauxFox

Time to PARTAAAAYY!

Count me in Adminbro


----------



## SillyMoose

I'm in!
Really liking the new modern look!


----------



## DuckieHo

in!

Big reply box... yay!


----------



## Vocality

Definitely in.


----------



## mike476

The site looks great
Count me in


----------



## Roke

Count me in. New site looks great!


----------



## t0ni

in!

This is awesome.


----------



## Ubeermench

In!


----------



## Jotun

I'm in for the win!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

In baby!


----------



## supra_rz

in thanks!


----------



## Convicted1

In! If I'm eligible that is... Being a new guy and all.

The new layout rocks...


----------



## Macnemarion

Love the new site guys, count me in for the contest.


----------



## austinb324

Awesome revamp admin! I look forward to getting used to things all over again! Oh, and im in for sure


----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari

I'm in


----------



## grandestfail9190

How lovely! What a nice way to celebrate OCN's new look.







In for win!


----------



## blazed_1

In! Would love one of those hoodies, hats, or keyboards.


----------



## Cyclonicks

so far so good, the forum looks awesome!!

can it run crysis???


----------



## Fletcherea

In for sure! Another great promo =D


----------



## catcherintherye

In:thumb:


----------



## iWantACookie

In!


----------



## j dub

Count me in.

Totally digging the new site! Great job!


----------



## DJDannyV

I'm In!!!!


----------



## Mac the Geek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonicks*
> 
> can it run crysis???


Let's just hope it doesn't fold.









Oh, and IN!


----------



## thx1138

Definitely in for this one. Thanks!


----------



## ML241

In, I would love a OCN hoodie!


----------



## tatubom1

IN







so far the new site looks grate


----------



## EyesDilated

Site looks great! I'm in


----------



## FreekyGTi

woot in for prizes!


----------



## Ziox

Im In ^^ Iv been on this site for 4 years now and i gotta say I love the new look!


----------



## DCRussian

The new site is looking awesome, very clean looking. The post preview "upgrade" on the front page is great too


----------



## turtleslikejohn

In, liking the new platform


----------



## gotendbz1

in FTW


----------



## EvoBeardy

Wow, some nice prizes up for grabs recently.









Still taking a bit of getting used to, but am liking the new site.


----------



## ResidentPsycho

Im in, loving the new layout, the forum looks much cleaner now


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

i am scared to learn the new layout but also excited! i am in. OCN has given me so much already in terms of information and guidance


----------



## Darren9

In please. Thanks.


----------



## hepatitisburger

Posty McPosterson is posting. I approve this thread!


----------



## Al plants Corn

In


----------



## rebelextrm02

Hooah!


----------



## K3VL4R

A lot of great improvements. I just need to adjust to the new sizing and colors, but the layout is very nice indeed. Thanks again to all the hard work done to make this happen.


----------



## MrPwnage

In! New look AND prizes, what's next?


----------



## MoonTar

In! Got to get used to the new site though!


----------



## ChoiBoi

In.


----------



## Bountytech

In for a prize! I would LOVE a hoodie!


----------



## DWSR

So very very in.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Site is freaking awesome. IN


----------



## jwalker150

I am still exploring but looks great so far. Thanks for the chance at a the give a ways. You all are great.


----------



## MrHackysack

In to win!


----------



## TurboPanda

count me in for this love the new oc.net


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

I'm in. This new layout is sick, best I've seen so far.

Great work to everyone who contributed.


----------



## Germanian

im in I LOVE THIS NEW WEBSITE


----------



## chinesethunda

totally in


----------



## Chiefpuff420

Nice contest ! GO NEW OVERCLOCK.NET! w00t


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Just happy to have it back. Going to take me a minute to get use to the new site.

Edit: My default picture looks fat and I lost some rep along the way. Doesn't really bother me.

Edit2: Seems this is a known issue and will be corrected.


----------



## Z32

OCN FTW!


----------



## ruairi

Lovin the new site, I was having severe withdrawals when the site was down. spose I'm in


----------



## antonr90

innnn!


----------



## the.hollow

in : ] ..Digging the layout..still getting used to it tho.


----------



## harryt

Thank god you moved from vB. You guys made an awesome move to your own customized software! OC just got to a whole nother level!!


----------



## Ioxa

Definitely in on this!


----------



## soth7676

IN

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## yakuzapuppy

"We just re-vamped the site...here's some dough!!"

This place, man lol


----------



## HAF_wit

Wow! This is going to take some getting used to, but I am liking some of the new improvements so far.







(In)


----------



## Raul-7

Hello!


----------



## cchoy87

In for a win! Go ocn


----------



## Invidiafanboy

me me me put me in!


----------



## Bandrew

In!


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Count me in!

Much thanks admin.


----------



## cky2k6

live to post, post to live.


----------



## youra6

Guess im in too!


----------



## xiin

WOOOT I'm IN!! Thanks admin.


----------



## Ceff

In please!


----------



## tmfotu

Hello!!! count me in


----------



## Indilinx

considering that i just recently joined overclock.net this is a VERY GENEROUS welcome ;D Good luck everyone, but I'll be winning this one =]


----------



## BioII

at last i need my OC.net every day dose!


----------



## Focus182

Count me in


----------



## DCSRM

For joy! I actually had to pay attention in my classes the past day!!


----------



## legojoey17

Absolutely love the new look of OCN, good job guys!


----------



## EfemaN

This is flippin' incredible. So much, so well, in such an incredible time. I <3 OCN!


----------



## Grath

I am still getting used to the site, my first impressions are kicking in lol. In please


----------



## tagurtoast

I like the new look, I'm in


----------



## dkL33t

Cool count me in guys and sick layout


----------



## rdfloyd

In. Loving the new layout.


----------



## SoapDaManz

Long live Overclock.net!! D I'm TOTALLY IN!


----------



## raven117

Im in love the new site


----------



## Gado

What happened to the albums?


----------



## jjr007

Looking good! In like Flynn!


----------



## regles

I'm in!


----------



## Eugenester

Awesome! This will take some getting used to


----------



## SchmoSalt

The new site is very interesting. It's so weird to see a different OCN after 4 years of seeing the same layout. I like it.









Count me in!


----------



## Monkeyclaw

In! C'mon 7's!

Very sleek new layout. As soon as all the transfers are done and such, I'm sure this will be lightning fast!


----------



## Poisoner

I like the new look.


----------



## Fitzbane




----------



## Darksoul844

In please









And omg the new layout looks pretty cool great job!!


----------



## birdman

in.. and loving the new website


----------



## G. Callen

Absolutely loving the new site guys.









Oh and in!


----------



## themidgetman

in yayayay


----------



## Evermind

I am in


----------



## xandypx

Count me in as I get used to the new layout. lookin' good so far!


----------



## Furball Zen

In, but i find the new site hard to navigate and it lost a lot of features and options.


----------



## BizzareRide

I'm in this! I would love to win that $500-$1000 prize as I could pay off the remaining balance of my tuition.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

in!


----------



## grayfox99

Yay new OCN!


----------



## mironccr345

liking the new site and features! count me In!


----------



## nicedart

Im in!


----------



## Djmatrix32

Loving it and in!


----------



## ocman

Hi OCN,

Congrats on moving to the new platform!!!









I like the new OCN capability wise... just a little confusing and a little unfamiliar with where to find some of the features from the old OCN.

Again, kinda reminds me of facebook's style in a way...

Hope I win $1000 cash!









How can I restore the colours of the fonts/links in my signature?

Thanks,
ocman.


----------



## L0GIC

I wish to be in as well.


----------



## joarangoe

inb4 coolness freezes the server


----------



## davidtran007

#Money


----------



## paubo

Very nice change


----------



## GingerJohn

Like the refresh. I am looking forward to discovering all the added features and improvements. It is like the excitement of joining OCN all over again...

Hope things are going smoothly from the other end, I am sure there are a few headaches and hiccups to work out.

Oh, and in for the prizes too!


----------



## polm

Oh this is awesome! I'm in for sure! Btw the new layout looks fantastic


----------



## milkcow500

Def in for this.


----------



## andrewq2

In! And i'm loving the new site!


----------



## matrix2000x2

LOOOOVEEEE it! Though I time to get used to navigating and fully using its new features.


----------



## xfachx

I love it! Count me in!

Anyone else think the power button to log in is awesome? I used to just hit enter but now I actually hover over it and click!

Grats on the redesign! Looks great! <3


----------



## rush2049

Yay, its benefits like these that make this site just that much better!


----------



## Mr.Scott

In.


----------



## Onions

yay free stuff


----------



## applesaucesandwich

in!


----------



## froogle

Im in!!

New look looks smashing!
Great job


----------



## ikem

i was in a while ago... but it got deleted because the server went down... bahhh in now


----------



## Pentium-David

Sweet, I'm in


----------



## naizarak

count me in please!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

In for the big win, but I'll happily take a little win too.


----------



## Omegawd

Prizes just for being a member?


----------



## Electroneng

I like the new look! Here's to the best Forums on the Web!


----------



## dude120

I'm in.
it will take a little bit of getting used to, but the new format seems to be pretty cool.
Seems to be vastly similar to the one head-fi uses. All the same, glad OCN is back up!


----------



## Valafar

I'm in. Awesome work on the new layout. Still getting used to it, but it grows on you pretty quick.


----------



## gdawg33

In!


----------



## Moparman

This new site looks great.


----------



## ilam3d

That's a bunch of prizes i'd take anytime. I'm still getting used to the new theme, but it seems to have more features.


----------



## Gualichu04

You guys have done a wonderful job over hauling the whole website. I hope everything is going smoothly and thanks for this contest.


----------



## jivenjune

In it to win it.


----------



## Darkseason

nice giveaway, thanks.

nice changes to the site so far.


----------



## Core2uu

Yay Huddler!


----------



## GrayFawkes

Looking forward to finding all the new features. Looks real slick, love it.


----------



## Sophath

Off topic: why does it say all the replies were posted 10 hours 48 minutes ago?
I find the new forum kind of hard to navigate through, but it's pretty nice.


----------



## crantana

count me in....


----------



## dutchgenius

in and thanks, love OCN!


----------



## qwertymac93

Well, all the work you guys put into this site already makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.
But, I'd like to win something.


----------



## guiJY

in


----------



## KC_Flip

In to win! Thanks admin!


----------



## NeMoD

In it to win it


----------



## Sikozu

Im in!


----------



## Shinigami715

Nice love the new site, I'm in!


----------



## Emperor

Looks good!


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

The only thing, and greatest thing, I ever won from OCN was a custom acrylic case made by the two most amazing people in the entire custom rig computer fanatics world: Syrillian and CyberDruid.

I will cherish it forever.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

In for some cash!


----------



## Astonished

Def in!! love site


----------



## MarshallRA

Im in! I like the look of the new site, but it is a little confusing


----------



## Mr_Torch

I'm in...


----------



## opiatevader

Love OCN! I'm in!


----------



## darkfire32

Site looks great, especially since I don't have to scroll through the piles of usernames on the frontpage now.


----------



## nolimits882000

Site's looking much much better







Definitely in.


----------



## UnrulyCactus

Great job guys. i love the new look.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

I love the new format and enjoy being a member of OCN..I even try to keep it on my facebook. Back to browsing the new OCN..

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## Jzcaesar

Wow, this site is looking so much better. Congrats!
I guess I'm in too.


----------



## PCMADD0CT0R

I'm liking this look. It's clean and smooth.


----------



## Blizzie

I'm in!


----------



## greenhold

i'm in


----------



## BeOtCh

IN !!


----------



## Peremptor

Awesome relaunch! And a chance for free moneys out of it? wow...

I'M IN!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Posting


----------



## RockThePylon

Totally in!

Thanks overclock.net!


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN

Glad to see you back OCN. The random facts while the site was down were interesting but I was starting to go through withdrawals!!!







I Like the new look. Great work!!


----------



## MarvinDessica

Yeah I'm pretty much in!


----------



## esocid

Not too shabby. In.


----------



## Skuloth

Definitely in! Thanks OCN.


----------



## robert c james

Love the changes


----------



## Biggs

Love the new changes! Congrats on the new platform!


----------



## sgr215

I'm in, thanks OCN!


----------



## AtomicFrost

I'm in. I just noticed that the site is back up. It's going to take awhile to get used to the new layout, but it does look cool. I noticed that it is a bit more CPU intensive then the old site, but both my laptop and desktop have plenty of horsepower.


----------



## blackbuilder

Sweeet!!!















If I had more thumbs I'd give you two more


----------



## MakubeX

Great to have the site back up. In!


----------



## AgentHydra

Glad OCNs back, I had read all the random facts like a dozen times lol

Lookin pretty slick so far


----------



## Bal3Wolf

nice how do we get widescreen now everything is crammed in the middle lol.


----------



## brasslad

I hate changes as a rule. This one seems like an improvement, enjoyable so far. Keeping the faith..


----------



## Lonestar

The new site looks great, good job guys!!


----------



## SPAZZ!!!

Holy Moly! Epic Giveaway is Epic! Totally in for this! Thanks!


----------



## madformoney

In.
I realized how addicted I was to OCN the past few days. I didn't have anything to do.


----------



## groundzero9

Good luck everyone!


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

super in to win


----------



## nzgroller

Dude I'm loving the new site. I'm definitely in. THANKS.


----------



## squad

I'm in for sure!


----------



## kurt1288

So far, after spending about 2 minutes on the new site, I'm liking it a lot better. Totally in.


----------



## Darkapoc

Of course I'm in.


----------



## 5prout

In!


----------



## RidicUlust

I'm definitely in for this.


----------



## breenemeister

I like the look of the new forum, very clean.


----------



## Monocog007

I'm definitely liking the new layout. It may be my internet connection, but it still seems a little bit slow. And also, how do we see our subscribed threads? Other than those 2 suggestions, i love it. Thanks for the prizes Admin.


----------



## TheRic89

wooo! winning stuff


----------



## srsparky32

in!







great overhaul!


----------



## Sistum Id

Count me in.

Work was slow and very boring yesterday, it was like nothing good was on the internet. Plus most websites are blocked at work so yeah, it was boring and the day/night dragged on. Glad the site is back up and running. I'm enjoying the new fresh look.


----------



## myst88

Cool!


----------



## Nano5656

So in! Love the new layout and rig builder :O!


----------



## Deagle50ae

In







Down for a whole day!!!


----------



## zerobahamut

this is awesome and the new look is great! Loving it


----------



## liltony817

Woot! The new site looks very clean.


----------



## dasdren09

I want a keyboard sooo bad!


----------



## FallenFaux

Site is looking awesome, keep up the good work.


----------



## GivingHope

In!


----------



## Kaldari

(in)


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

Be crazy not to post in here!


----------



## John`

In! This is an awesome new layout! Congrats OC forum!


----------



## bom

Loving the new designs. Makes everything so much easier to find and do.


----------



## Agenesis

In~


----------



## muels7

Definitely in!! I love OCN!!! New site id going to take some getting used to though.


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

ooooooh.

In please.


----------



## Sequences

Huzzah for new OCN!


----------



## Coopa

I just wanted to say that ........ I LOVE THIS NEW SITE!


----------



## deev

excellent new format!


----------



## xgeko2

I like the new format =)


----------



## tCoLL

I'm so in on this!


----------



## 996gt2

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## renji1337

I'm in!

I love what you guys have done to the website and this is just my favorite website for the rest of my life :3


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Site looks great.


----------



## compudaze

What an amazing giveaway!


----------



## nagle3092

In please!


----------



## Stealth2o

I've been on lurking this site for years, the new appearance is out of this world!
I hope to lurk for many more years to come!


----------



## aggr08

I'm in! Thanks Overclock.net! Very cool redesign so far


----------



## rockosmodlife

These changes are so legit.







in!


----------



## Varjo

Wow, what a change. Fingers crossed!


----------



## poyyiee

count me too..love the new interface..great job from the staff


----------



## shnur

OMG. This is so awesome! I love contests and I love the new platform


----------



## Winrahr

woot


----------



## Ruckol1

Woah this is cool


----------



## EPC-Valthos

so awesome!


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

In







.


----------



## nbmjhk6

Awesome new look


----------



## Paradox me

In please.


----------



## Boi 1da

In!


----------



## trutionz

count me in ~


----------



## Darkknight512

Wheeee!


----------



## ericld

In, Going to take some to get used to this.


----------



## ocman

The colour of the signature and the formatting of the old posts are messed up (kinda)... any way to restore or make the signature and the old posts looked the same as before? Thanks!!!

*P.S.:* Happy Post 1000 of this thread!!!


----------



## mcpetrolhead

in for the win


----------



## deviot

Prizes im in!

OCN RULES!


----------



## robbo2

In


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Cool... I like the new forum so far, got my system in RigBuilder and just checkin the rest out.


----------



## cravinmild

WOOT pic me please


----------



## Goran H.

Loving the new site... Really slick and practical. (Rig hide/show thingy is pretty nifty)

I'm in for the hoodie.


----------



## CravinR1

In please !!


----------



## xPwn

In! This new site is awesome, and easy to use


----------



## SilverSS/SC

The new forum is awesome! I'm in!


----------



## Boyboyd

I have one or more posts! I'm in.


----------



## bluedevil

I am IN! Thanks Admin!


----------



## cl04k3d

in


----------



## Zigee

I'm in, love the new site!


----------



## GizmoDuck

In









Site looks great too!


----------



## trendy

Thanks for having a great site!


----------



## Arslay

In fo sho!


----------



## lightsout

In!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FireMarshallBill

A new site and now prizes? This day just keeps getting better and better


----------



## spartacus

I'm in! Thanks Admin!


----------



## TriplePlay

Well I just *love* money and free stuff, count me in.


----------



## Defend808Hawaii

Ouououou Keyboards









Lemme in on this !


----------



## Martkilu

In


----------



## ShatteringBlue

Love the new new layout! All new and shiny XD

~In and good luck all


----------



## somebodysb2

in


----------



## Ghostrider5666

I really like the new site.


----------



## c0ld

Wooohooo In please please can I win something porfavor!


----------



## Blindsay

Woot count me in


----------



## Bear

In


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

I'm in


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Sweet! Count me in! Lovin the new layout, so sleek!


----------



## zacbrain

wooo!


----------



## Epitope

In!

I like the new look as well.


----------



## scottath

In


----------



## hunt3r93

Awesome giveaway! I'm in! new site is awesome btw


----------



## GuardianDuo

wIN pl0x!!!

sidenote: This reply box is so big!


----------



## gig

Count me in!!


----------



## venom55520

IN! it's much faster now after you guys took it down the second time!! i'm still wondering if there is a wideview for this forum.

EDIT: found it! it's awesome now


----------



## iamwardicus

Count me in for this! I'd love some more computer upgrades  I love the new site look Admin, great work to the team!


----------



## piskooooo

In!


----------



## 179232

in!


----------



## friend'scatdied

How exciting. Yes please!


----------



## Nexus6

In!
Love the new site








I hope everything will be straightened out the next few days....


----------



## NeuroStryker

In


----------



## Krusher33

Nice work guys.


----------



## NineteenEleven

awesome facelift!


----------



## sdhsbaseball

Im in!!! I love prizes!!


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

*Mr. Burns Voice* Excellent!! ha ha ... nothing makes my day like free stuff







let alone free stuff from OCN.... I'm in... awesome job on the new site guys lovin my OCN back


----------



## johnnyfive622

Looks great!


----------



## mrtn400

I'm in!


----------



## Nilareon

in for the win









site looks great btw, definitely worth the wait.


----------



## winginit

Congrats on the new look of the site!









And count me in....


----------



## Cha0s_Cha0

Yay definitely In


----------



## (MAB)

Totally in!


----------



## morbid_bean

Sweet... Count me in


----------



## MalVeauX

Heya,

Oh, I'm in. So in. I like the look.

Problem with new forum: *no wide view?*

Very best,


----------



## KamuiRSX

Woot...I'm in


----------



## iGustopher

Why not give it a shot?


----------



## Sheira

Loving this place even more now.


----------



## Mortalis

The new layout is awesome. I hope I win!


----------



## RayvinAzn

Can't hurt to give it a shot!


----------



## TripleC

just logged in the first time since update, I think i can get used to it,liking the speed


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Im IN for sure.

Love the new look of the site its very cool.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Yay for prizes.

I love the functionality of the new OCN, but I am not a huge fan of the looks.


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

Yoz, im in for sure. Like whats been done!


----------



## GhostRiderZG

Burp....


----------



## Wyldefang

inftw


----------



## hyperlite1604

I'm in!


----------



## Jplaz

Im in one


----------



## tailstrike

Loving the new layout here, its great. Also im in!


----------



## mgdev

The new site is very nice. In.


----------



## FtW 420

In!


----------



## joman2055

in for the win.

and btw, this is the first time a forum that i frequent has made a major change that i didnt absolutely hate


----------



## Gr0ve

Sure, I'm in.


----------



## G3RG

I'm in


----------



## Big Wiggly

New site looks incredible. Great job!


----------



## mikeseth

Awesome! Very nice and clean now, the site is awesome. *Definitely In!*


----------



## TLCH723

Cool design!! Would be better if we can change the color of our choice.


----------



## Lime

Definitely in.


----------



## Spunkybd

Woohoo! Looks GREAT guys =D


----------



## FiX

In







New site looks good, will take a little bit of getting used to


----------



## Spade616

in please!


----------



## viper522

wow, totally in! daddy needs some new hardware.


----------



## daxer305

In


----------



## *the_beast*

It's taking some getting used too but I like it! Def in for this.


----------



## PappaSmurfsHarem

Captain.

I am in.


----------



## ducrider

Ducrider is in for this.Thanks Admin and OCN.


----------



## hahysera

Wow amazing site! Sweet new look!

I'm in!


----------



## cj3waker

I need a new keyboard! and some cash couldnt hurt


----------



## george_orm

nice going OCN
im in !!


----------



## mxthunder

im in! love it


----------



## earing

I have been here for 6 years now. Needless to say I have no intention of leaving. Yay OCN!


----------



## ibfreeekout

Definitely in! Loving the new layout here! :3


----------



## Monster34

Of course I'm in! Nice new look, but will take some getting used to.


----------



## critical46

i don't like it


----------



## malikq86

Count me in as well. If I win...i'll be like this guy.


----------



## ElectroManiac

The site looks great.

Celebration
















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JN2Hz5JFyo

Edit: By the way how do I embed youtube videos now. It is not like before that I just posted the link and that was it.


----------



## Dreamlane

In it to win it!


----------



## chickenadobo

So far I'm diggin the newly remodeled site! Great job guys!!


----------



## ThorsMalice

Like the new site from what i've seen so far, totally in!


----------



## jprovido

wow OCN being a boss like always

IN!


----------



## HouseJhereg

Im in, Very nice but agree its a bit bright. As always will be here as long as I can read and type and hopefully be a help to someone.


----------



## solsamurai

Love the new layout, I'm in!


----------



## Rixon

Fantastic redesign, and these give-aways are even more than cool!
I'd rock a OCN hoodie anywhere.


----------



## garudaeagle1

Count me in baby


----------



## Cryptic20

MEE! lol


----------



## Drakenxile

So in


----------



## chronostorm

in please!


----------



## jrbroad77

I'm in!


----------



## SpiritGear

woot. in.


----------



## Escatore

I *love* what you've done with the place


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

In! The new website is awesome.


----------



## rent.a.john

Just in time for Christmas! I'm in, LOVING the new layout, very chiche.


----------



## KipH

Wow, I am in and amazed by the number of submissions already.


----------



## Somedude168

Count me in


----------



## MikhailMetatron

Wooo! New layout. Count me in!


----------



## Nightz2k

Count me in.


----------



## ltg2227

IN


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Of course I'm in


----------



## Meebsy

Always in for free stuff.


----------



## microman

lovin this idea!


----------



## justdan

I'm in!


----------



## SkippyDogg

:O! in!


----------



## ssgtnubb

So in, amazing changes, it's like Christmas is early this year.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I'm in, thanks.


----------



## jelky

Awesome! I'm in for sure!









The new website looks amazing, great job!


----------



## spice003

in for sure.


----------



## ExposedWang

Love the new site!


----------



## MoMurda

I love ocn! Hope I can finally win something.


----------



## granno21

Could use a keyboard, mine is really looking haggard. I like the new look and I can't wait to see how everything transitions


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Awesome!


----------



## lilraver018

IN FTW


----------



## SwishaMane

IN! I need a new keyboard BAD! The money to buy one would be sweet too! New layout is sweet!


----------



## doomlord52

In, of course.


----------



## MrBalll

Definitely in for this. Now to go explore the new layout.


----------



## stolid

The new site is awesome. Keep up the good work - and prizes.


----------



## Build It Fast

In bro.


----------



## spud84

I'm in!


----------



## romeot28

Wow. Nice Modification


----------



## FiX

In! Cool new site, still loading the images into my browsers cache


----------



## alex4069

I'm in. Love this place.


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

I get money, IN.


----------



## Tnt6200

In!


----------



## wsnnwa

Awesome!! love the new site! Count me in!!


----------



## tcaughey

I'm always down to win free cash/prizes/stuff! Hell yeah! Makes it even better to get some OCN SWAG!


----------



## 1337_Lee

wow the site looks awesome


----------



## Asustweaker

Definitely count me in too. Would love a little extra cheese to get my half built I7 folding rig running sooner!!!


----------



## OverSightX

Liking the new site! Getting better and better each time I visit.

....Im in!


----------



## graphicsman

In


----------



## Vaus

great site, i'm in!


----------



## GREG MISO

count me in love the newe site.


----------



## j_wowplayer_t

If I'm eligible, I'm in! I love free stuff.


----------



## daniel4891

Liking some of the new features!


----------



## Junior82

Love the new site, Great work!


----------



## Diamondhead

Daddy needs a new SSD, so heck yeah I'm in


----------



## ikcti

In.

Site looks nice, just that sometimes the buttons are grey and I get the idea it's greyed out and can't be clicked


----------



## Darius Silver

In for the wicked new layout!


----------



## Jerr

OC.net is just Awesome!
Count me in!


----------



## Semedar

Not sure I posted in this thread already, but just in case: IN!


----------



## HeWhoDared

In for sure, I'm liking this new look.


----------



## Vailen

Count me in!


----------



## AdmRose

In!


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

in it!


----------



## Benladesh

Awesome.


----------



## ShortAlieN

new site loooks gooood. Thanks.. oh and if ya can... hook a broke azz up please


----------



## 808MP5

In

Goodluck*


----------



## EduFurtado

Good job, guys!

I'm in


----------



## Rydin

im a newbie here, but wow this site is awesome!


----------



## Brootull

In as well


----------



## savagebunny

I'm going in. thanks admin


----------



## hitman1985

in







thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## [email protected]

In, I reckon the new website is well integrated and more user centric compared to it predecessor, keep up the good work OCN


----------



## nawon72

*drools at amount of prizes* Free lottery? I'm in.


----------



## Chewman

IN!


----------



## Conspiracy

so in for some awesome prizes!


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

ROLLIN


----------



## kpnamja

I like the new look! Definitely would love a ducky keyboard.


----------



## MGF Derp

In. I really want a keyboard.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

in it, great site


----------



## Emmuh

In


----------



## dihartnell

Awesome competition.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

In for some rig money







?
Or a KB


----------



## r34p3rex

Ohhh I could use some SB-E money


----------



## lonnie5000

Very cool Admin!







Count me in.


----------



## Radiopools

Awesome! Loving the new layout!


----------



## hello im sean

ITS SO NICE! great work guys really awesome!


----------



## [AK]Blak-Hawk

I liek free stuff!


----------



## MFLucky

Count me in!


----------



## quackers

Count me In!
Thank OC!


----------



## lusvi

Loving what you guys did with the place, I'm in!


----------



## redmustang

In!


----------



## Modus

So in! also lovin the new site!


----------



## Elite GunnerX

In it to win it!!!!


----------



## sleepy916

In


----------



## X-Country Dude96

Love the new look! Definitely modernized







. Count me in admin!







.


----------



## candy_van

Definitely in, thanks for the chance


----------



## WorldExclusive

Nice, best looking PC forum on the net.


----------



## Thogar

In! oh yeah


----------



## Freakn

Not only a great new site but cool prizes









In please


----------



## 116880

IN FOR THE BIG MONEY!


----------



## konspiracy

IN


----------



## ivr56

I'm down
Dual core needs a upgrading


----------



## Extempt

wee loving the new website!


----------



## asdfasdfasdf123

Awesome, count me in!


----------



## Ducky

Definitely in!

Thanks for being awesome guys


----------



## eroz

I'm in!


----------



## mmalinaa

in







site looks awesome


----------



## sgtjeep

Nice job on the new site..keep up the good work.


----------



## Onex

IN for sure!!


----------



## raiderxx

New site is very slick. In!


----------



## Mr.Zergling

In


----------



## Duplicated

ZOMG I'm in!!!


----------



## dzalias

In.


----------



## Bo_Punk_2.0

In cuz i'm OCN for life!


----------



## That_guy3

Im in


----------



## mistax

Pikaboo i see you


----------



## SGT. Peppers

I'm in for the win!









I really love this new site, it so sexy. It gets me all riled up.


----------



## Shurr

In for new layout!


----------



## Relevant Wing

In Thanks


----------



## alber

I'm IN !! Thanks OC, the new site is the best !!! Thank you so much


----------



## listen to remix

Thanks for the $1000. I'll let you know what my Paypal account is through PM


----------



## Fallendreams

In thank you


----------



## Wabbits

So innnnn.


----------



## crossfiredx2

totally in on this. love what you guys did with this place. really brought it up to 2011.


----------



## Speced

In! OCN has helped me lots ;P


----------



## voklskier4452

Definitely in, digging the new look OCN. Glad to finally see a change.


----------



## brandontaz2k2

Loving the new layout, it looks very good! Great work guys as always.


----------



## Karasu

This is awesome







Definitely in!

Also, loving the new site, I kinda stayed away for a bit save for browsing to focus on college but I can see myself getting sucked back into OCN


----------



## DrC

Man, I feel like I'm way behind on all the new stuff seeing that there's so many posts in here already. IN.


----------



## torquejunky

I'm in. Digging the new look...


----------



## Add3r

Count me in! Loving the new look!


----------



## Pavix

Loving the site so far, I'm in!


----------



## hapgil121

in, thanks


----------



## travesty

excellent! count me in!


----------



## shatterstar

best of luck to all...


----------



## pinkfloyd48

Im In


----------



## gboeds

In please!


----------



## supermiguel

im in


----------



## Da1Nonly

Wow. Awesome. Defiantly IN!!

Thanks Overclock.net


----------



## Doodlebro

OMG WHY


----------



## Flash69

WAHOO, never won anything. Count me in....


----------



## 428cobra

in


----------



## Kratthew D. Kraids

I'm getting used to the new layout and it is growing on me, count me in


----------



## fluffy wabbit

great job on the site! love the easily navigable forums.







thanks ocn


----------



## BankaiKiller

I'm in


----------



## Kylepdalton

I'm in....This layout is nice


----------



## R1VER5

Count me in. Love Overclock!


----------



## neonlazer

Woot! Woot!


----------



## mica3speedy

Like the new look, I'm in!


----------



## CircuitFreak

In for random goodness. Site looks clean! Lets keep climbing that active forums chart!


----------



## mdatmo

The new layout is great. Of course these bribes don't hurt my opinion of it! Count me in.


----------



## Odyn

Im in!!!


----------



## xPrestonn

Loving the layout. I'm in.


----------



## karmuhhhh

Definitely in


----------



## xHassassin

SO MUCH OCN SWAG I CANT HANDLE IT.










Thanks.


----------



## sticks435

Love the new site design!! Hope a win a prize


----------



## Desidero

I'm in! I'm still getting used to the new site, but it's definitely growing on me. The new features are very cool.


----------



## lapengu

Im in







I love that the forum is finally out of the 90's! Great job guys!


----------



## Mephane

In!


----------



## ne0h

Seriously? More give aways?! This is going to make a ton of people happy. Thanks again for the awesome work guys!

I'd like to be in on this!


----------



## rxsocal

Dang! would be great to win something for the holiday season. OCN...you've been great! keep it up


----------



## petertrinh

I'm in! Is there a way to bring back something more similar to the old color scheme? I liked the darker scheme much better.


----------



## Zulli85

In!! Awesome giveaway!


----------



## GOTFrog

yay for free gear or money


----------



## soulstaker

oh, i'm totally in. Just joined days ago and loving the new site


----------



## Vestito

innn!!


----------



## steelrain33

totally in.


----------



## chris-br

Nice new site. Good work.


----------



## Nw0rb

Count me in. Congratz on the new site looks e mazing


----------



## iJustin

Totally in! Loving the new platform.


----------



## 2metre

gimme gimme


----------



## sets

Wow, I love the new look. Thanks for the launch celebration


----------



## guitar_man_94

+1 to the great new look. I'm in


----------



## koulaid

wow. site looks much better!!!


----------



## kikifq

i'd like to win too


----------



## Live_free

Tottaly in! I would love a hoodie! Although a 1000 bucks would be nice too... ***** Preferably 1000 bucks...


----------



## repo_man

I am enjoying the new site. Though it will certainly take some getting used to!







I'm in!


----------



## AxemanACL

Enjoying the new look too.


----------



## znd

The new overlay needs some time to get used to but it's a nice system.

I'm in


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Here we are. Live on our new platform!


I was hoping you would go with the system Head-Fi uses!


----------



## wasbo

Count me in


----------



## Biggiex

New site looks awesome a real good job + im in ofc!


----------



## secretsexyninja

Awesome







Can't wait!


----------



## ExplosiveBacon

Sweet new look. Still needs moar smileys!!!


















































Totally in!


----------



## stren

Wow that's crazy. I'm so stupid though I see all the cash prices, and then see oooh ducky keyboard and that excites me more somehow


----------



## ACM

Ohhh IN!


----------



## 66racer

I'm in. Really liking the new look


----------



## AaronGR

Count me in, wow this is quite the adjustment, but I am sure this wont take long till I can utilize OCN to its full potential.


----------



## xXSebaSXx

I'm not particularly fond of the new site, but that may be because I'm not good with change...







I'm sure it will grow on me.

I'm in for this as well.


----------



## ColdFusionWi

I'm definitely liking the new site. Thank you.


----------



## arekieh

worth a try thanks


----------



## eXecuution

Oh, cool! I'm in


----------



## Loosenut

love the new site so far, count me in.


----------



## Sneaky Payload

WOOHOO!!! In


----------



## SohcSTI

In ftw!


----------



## mr. biggums

prices for more awesome count me as in


----------



## christian_piper

I tried to enter earlier, but the site went down for me as I tried to post. I hope this isn't a double.. In!

Thanks!


----------



## 0bit

in


----------



## McAlberts

overclock.net and this new design are awesome, i thought the old design was great and wasn't too sure it could be any better, but it is









i think i learned a bunch when you guys were doing the maintenance.

SONY and its 74 minute cd for Beethoven conspiracy


----------



## R.D.BID

Thanks for the new site! Looks great.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

*Count me in as well*


----------



## Ovlazek

How do I post now? I'm confused. But in.


----------



## blackbalt89

Definitely in for free stuff/ money.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

in it to win big wooooo awesome changes to the site!


----------



## xtremenofear

New layout is sweet


----------



## chilaXenBAmf808

i'm in


----------



## Rkkonrad

prizes....


----------



## Sidious

Gratz on the new site OCN! Finally back, needed something to read at work!!!


----------



## Tipless

In it to win it


----------



## KittensMewMew

Yay for the new site!


----------



## Jmatt110

Would love a hoodie, give the money to someone more in need of it than me (if I win).


----------



## Hfire3

I like the new look guys. I'm in too!


----------



## bobfig

im in, thanks admin!


----------



## Xylian

Very much in!


----------



## skwannabe

W0ot for new website and giveways!


----------



## nvspace126

In, I need a new keyboard







money would also be nice lol!


----------



## sprower

Awesome!


----------



## leafan101

I am in.

Would love a new keyboard...oh and $1,000


----------



## daydream99

In


----------



## Littlescroll

In!


----------



## whipple16

to win anything would be awesome!!!!!


----------



## zelyx

in for the win!

loving the new site


----------



## tiramoko

wow. im in for this one.. long live overclockers...


----------



## dstoler

Thanks for all the hard work you guys put into my homepage! Keep it up!


----------



## brute maniac

who wouldn't want free stuff? im in


----------



## darksandz93

Awesome!! totally in!!


----------



## imadude10

I'm in! Definitely wouldn't mind anything free. A hat would be cool, I could use it with my TrackIR clip thing.

Thanks Admin!


----------



## Faytx

The new layout of the website looks great!


----------



## wirefox

In ... love the new look !


----------



## Fortunex

In D


----------



## Shaded War

In.


----------



## Jermasaurus

New site is fantastic, count me in.


----------



## Shatterist

Swank new look, prizes, sure sounds like something to be proud of and proud to be a part of = )

In this


----------



## geoxile

In


----------



## BlackOmega

In like flynn!


----------



## CL3P20

nice face lift OCN


----------



## Iozeg

Count me in, please







btw the new site is fantastic!


----------



## Psykhotic

The old site worked alittle better on my iPad but this new one sure is pretty. Looking forward to it being optimized(maybe the settings are already there I'll have to look) over the next few weeks as we start using it.

I think I should get a prize for being post 1337


----------



## Silverlight

In


----------



## ~sizzzle~

In !


----------



## AblueXKRS

I am so in!


----------



## TDA

In


----------



## fritx

I am in, I like the new OCN:thumb:


----------



## d0gr0ck

Yes please!


----------



## Asy

innn


----------



## Kand

Sure.


----------



## Amor

Cool. I'm in. Lets see if I'll get anything.


----------



## Trippen Out

Im in thank you.


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

I'm in(wish I had something more creative to say)


----------



## lynnperformance

In!


----------



## BodgeITandRun

Count me in please.


----------



## mortimersnerd

In.


----------



## jNSK

Cool, I'm in!


----------



## eignub

now this is one hell of a giveaway! totally in!


----------



## Alatar

Very nice









in.


----------



## Chilly

Definitely in!


----------



## Gunfire

Woot, definitely in!


----------



## fruitflavor

in please. missed the site while it was down.


----------



## maple_leafs182

in


----------



## yesitsmario

Count me in! OCN ftw!


----------



## Khaotik55

I like prizes.


----------



## Pillz Here

New design looks awesome. Good to see the archaic vbulletin layout is gone. Nice job guys!


----------



## passey

in


----------



## jop14

In!


----------



## skinnysumo

In! Loving the site redesign, by the way


----------



## dragon574444

The new site looks good. Different, but good.


----------



## Fuell

Awesome launch!


----------



## Twisted51

Took some time, but site is back up. Just in time to get my new build reviewed







. Must have been a long day for your engineer's. Am looking forward to the new stuff that will be implemented.


----------



## kalvin37

Well. The day OCN was off I did feel the difference to my life. Addicted


----------



## jfizz84

OK, long time supporter here. WIN WIN WIN!


----------



## Ace_finland

Lovin it, I'm IN!


----------



## keto

In it to win it.


----------



## Sean Webster

So yes, I would love this!







IN FTW!


----------



## pinkfloyd1

In! Love the new look!


----------



## Nocturin

i am so in, thanks guys!

edit: i drool for the keyboard!


----------



## Dismounted

Yeah!


----------



## randomizer

Nice and clean, without the crufty old feel of vBulletin... Approved!







I'm not a huge fan of the AJAX-y avatar loading (it seems to be a trend with newer software now) because I don't like things popping up while I'm reading through a page, but I understand the benefits.

It seems to have most of the features of the vBulletin CMS as well. Hopefully it works better than that, because the vB CMS is clunky at best.


----------



## $ilent

im in, thanks admin!


----------



## pezcore

Gotta get used to this new layout, but count me in!


----------



## sexybastard

I'm in


----------



## CoRuPt

i'm in!


----------



## Beeiilll

I'm in as well!
I like the new look here. Clean and sharp looking to me. Will have to look around and get used to some changes but nice job so far on the changes.
Bill


----------



## SafeKlok

Down like a clown, Charlie Brown!

I mean, in!


----------



## grumpyMutant

in?


----------



## NoDoz

Im IN!


----------



## Use

The new forum look is very pleasant. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Nhb93

Going to be a bit of an adjustment, but if it improves on the experience, which I'm sure it will, I'll be glad to embrace the changes.

In for a chance at some great prizes.


----------



## krisz9

in!


----------



## Uliena

Great new layout for THE site.


----------



## Coolio831

In pls


----------



## Seufari

In it to win it...


----------



## ripster

In like Fred Flintstone.


----------



## McDangerous

I'm really digging the new site layout and look. I ha started to feel the old OCN became a little dated, but now it's fresh and up-to-date.

WP


----------



## golfergolfer

IN


----------



## exzacklyright

I like lights <---


----------



## Ecks9T

i am in thanks.


----------



## The Conman

Nice, whoa this new reply thing is really nice looking.


----------



## zorpnic

It took me two days to log in, but it's a damn fine looking refresh to the site as it stands. Congratulations, Overclock.net, and I'd like to enter the contest, please, and thank you.


----------



## Allen86

New sites going to take some getting used to, its so different!

In


----------



## MadCatMk2

Oh admin, money and keyboards. I love you.


----------



## Semyon

In please!


----------



## Reflux

In.


----------



## Arkuatic

In FTW.


----------



## Sentress

In.


----------



## Jackeduphard

I am in!


----------



## abusori

I am now rather in.


----------



## SFYoda

The new site is awesome!








Also in.


----------



## drufause

In


----------



## xxxitrxxx

Excellent site!


----------



## khezier

In!


----------



## Maximillian-E

In to win!!


----------



## Run N. Gun

Sounds like fun! Love the new layout.


----------



## the.grim.reaper

I am in!!!!


----------



## lifeskills

Im In... The new layout looks good!


----------



## Pneumo

Want that ducky. x)


----------



## ajresendez

IN!!!!!! Great new site by the way.


----------



## mrteddy

IN!!


----------



## IRO-Bot

Woo woo wooooooo, you know it.


----------



## AC_Smoothie

I am in.


----------



## thanos999

love the look off the new sit im in


----------



## Kynes

Count me In!!!!!!


----------



## Kyleinator

In.


----------



## xILukasIx

Oh, cool!
I'm in!


----------



## nostalgia

I'm in! Thank you for the opportunity (and the great new site)


----------



## Heat

I am in.


----------



## chrisguitar

In


----------



## infodump

in in in !!!


----------



## covert ash

In! Good luck to everybody!


----------



## Aryus

wow a new look

very clean and sleek design
need some time to adapt, but overall is good improvement

I'm in....


----------



## Randallrocks

In!


----------



## wumpus

great promotion, and so in for this one!


----------



## nomadganda

In.


----------



## ossburn383

Hi Im In.

Like the new look.


----------



## Kai-

new ocn is great! (also in)


----------



## logan

I'm in for sure. I've been lurking lately because I don't have time to post, but the new site is crazy, and I had to post.

I'm looking forward to figuring this new site out.


----------



## JE Nightmare

totally in.


----------



## Skoobs

oh my lord. in + one half in.


----------



## B!0HaZard

IN!


----------



## foilfence

*joins*


----------



## PB4UGO

you guys are alright. done a fine job with this here site.


----------



## rxkevin

Im in for prizes


----------



## Tpatcher

YAY!


----------



## 10halec

This is pretty awesome! Im in


----------



## Nemesis158

Count me in. Place looks sweet


----------



## Wookie Man

I so want in! Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## TheCh3F

Epic giveaway!


----------



## Desor

i'm in.


----------



## Molten

Im in


----------



## SilenTxR

IN! Getting used to the new layout.


----------



## H_C_L

Okay, I'm in. ;D


----------



## 2010rig

I am liking the changes a LOT so far, there's a lot to get used to though.

I'll look into the tips and guides threads.

Great job on the new layout!


----------



## stars4002

INN


----------



## aldfig0

In.


----------



## quietpressure

The quick reply is great.


----------



## Cool Vibrations

Yum. Ducky keyboards rule.


----------



## PROX1MI7Y

IN! Since joining this site I have been on nonstop


----------



## Dustin1

In!!

TapaTalk'd via DROID BIONIC


----------



## AznRage

Love the idea! I kinda of liked the old version of OCN because it was bluer, but the white makes it look much more polished! Overall, the new layout feels very clean and tidy; no more giant clutter of stuff on the front page! I would love to own some sort of OCN merchandise









EDIT: I just noticed the new way sig rigs are displayed, and I love the change! All the new features are really great


----------



## threephi

Great site gets even greater! Put my name in the hat please.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Daddy needs a new keyboaaaard. IN!


----------



## amxchief

New site is awesome


----------



## S1L3Nt

In :-D


----------



## usmcz

In for some fun.


----------



## epidemic

I am in!


----------



## Broseidon

I have absolutely no chance at winning but I might as well post since it's free


----------



## Krully

For sure I'm in!


----------



## lucifermn

In. Feels good to be back.


----------



## Wasting Away

inn for mee :]


----------



## Maniak

In in innn. <3 you guys for doing this.


----------



## Cee

In it 2 win it


----------



## Krahe

Well...........................I got to try


----------



## fireman

In for the best.


----------



## Nihao

Sure, why not.


----------



## Sped

In.I'm liking the new look so far.


----------



## Speedster159

In!!!

lawl


----------



## Stensby

Awesome new design! Im in for sure!


----------



## Mumbles37

Me me me I'm in.


----------



## YouWin

In! the new layout looks very professional xD


----------



## mental.patient

In to win


----------



## vwgti

Cheers for the chance at some goodies Admin. Sites looking good.


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

in for a hoodie or ducky


----------



## EnzoLT

In for me!


----------



## CJRhoades

In! This new site is really amazing. Loving the rig builder!


----------



## mnkeyprince

perry the platypus in!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

In! great givaway!


----------



## Booty Warrior

I'm so in.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Totally in for this.







w00t!


----------



## Rbby258

thanks, in


----------



## WUZAP

IN FO SHO!!!


----------



## alpsie

In for a shot


----------



## DK_mz

loving the new look,

might take a good half hour to find where everything is, but its the same old saying, "the more things change, the more they stay the same"

and I'm in.


----------



## Mailyfesux

In for the win! :]


----------



## Niko-Time

Definitely in, great stuff


----------



## Chris++

In, loving the new site, specially how space is used to the max <3


----------



## Kainers

In for the win, I love this place.


----------



## Schmuckley

ok.wow the reply thing is big


----------



## jumpdownlow

Awesome prizes


----------



## Baldy

Awesome new site layout, love it!

In for the win!


----------



## Jamanious

So in. good luck all.


----------



## DireLeon2010

In like Flynn:thumb:


----------



## SinX7

I'm in! Thanks OCN!


----------



## mak1skav

I'm in too for this fantastic offer.


----------



## kingpin4329

love it! count me in


----------



## Mercyflush64

Glad to see the site is back and better looking than ever. Much easier to navigate forums now!


----------



## Shoulin

Amazing new site, I'm in all the way! Thanks OCN


----------



## LoneWolf3574

I'm in


----------



## Indecisive

Jumping in on this one! I'm in!


----------



## Cyclops

In for sure!!.


----------



## Bodycount

In!

Thanks Admin


----------



## Killam0n

The new site seems to run faster.. Did you move it to new faster servers or just optimize existing ones?

so far me likey.


----------



## BALAST

Celebrate ppl, as we have new GUI!
Joining the raffle.


----------



## jackeyjoe

You pretty much told me to post here admin(don't deny it, you did







) so here is my post.


----------



## T3chAdd1ct

In FTW! Thanks admins/moderators


----------



## evilDSM

who doesn't like free stuff

im in


----------



## musty989

it's worth a shot


----------



## tehRealChaZZZy

OCN is such an awesome community to be a part of!


----------



## Sarcasticviper

Couldn't resist posting lol was just looking for threads about why overclock changed the scheme and saw this thread and I was like


----------



## MerkageTurk

WAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWAAAAAAAAAWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!

SEXY LOOKING SITE,
EASY,
FAST,
BROWSE QUICKER,
LUV OCN


----------



## kzinti1

Count me in, even if I'm a little late.


----------



## Hukkel

This the BEST THREAD EVVAH!!!

Also great new step in the forum. No wonder this forum is one of the 100 biggest communities.


----------



## critical46

i could use a sandy bridge-e upgrade


----------



## Captain1337

In!








The new site is so awesome.


----------



## ShadowEW

Hmm, Thanks for this.. Liking the new site.. A few thing I'm not keen on or still need a bit of work, But you'll get around to that in due time









1, Images revolving on front page kill my VNC FPS x3
2, Not keen on having the same reviews on every thread on teh right hand side ^^''


----------



## Emy12

Yesterday tried to log in but realised that is going to be some changes.
Nice site, I think faster too.


----------



## sratra

I love OCN,,,,i just love it......


----------



## dave1991

In!


----------



## calvinbui

let me win


----------



## CCast88

in! need new parts for my system!


----------



## .Sup

thanks for the opportunity, I am loving the site!


----------



## _LDC_

I'm in


----------



## kscaveman

Totally dig'n the new layout!







Also count me in!


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm in. I hardly win anything, but I'm in. Maybe my luck will change.









~Ceadder


----------



## giganews35

Count me in...and it's 11-11-11.. Please let me win!!!


----------



## akai

Go Go! Power Rangers!


----------



## firestorm1

in f0ar teh winz


----------



## ReverbDP

In please


----------



## XFZhong

Would love to be in







Awesome looking now


----------



## cyberdyne 101

I'm having so much fun customizing my profile and this new layout is so awesome! Prize's I'm In!

Thank you Overclock.net and Team.


----------



## Akusho

In, In, In!


----------



## Feild Scarecrow

I have never won anything from a luck draw. Hopefully this contest is the one


----------



## nathris

In. The site has some flaws, but I'm confident they can be fixed.


----------



## Isileth

Count me in


----------



## Suit Up

Totally in! Love the new site look and layout.


----------



## Romin

I'm in!


----------



## little cat

im in


----------



## wot

IN! Thanks admin!


----------



## RonB94GT

In thanks and nice job with new board.


----------



## beegeehost

Oh man, I'm feeling like a kid in a candy store with this new interface. I'm in


----------



## tonyhague

in for the win


----------



## yashau

In!


----------



## FuRy88

tbh the 1st page dosen't really say clearly how to enter... i know the procedure, but it dosent actually say... "to enter you must just comment on this thread"

Annnnnnnnyywwwwwaaaaaaayyss!


----------



## CaptainChaos

I'm guessing posts will be chosen at random? If so, please randomly choose me!


----------



## MilosKralj

Thanks a bunch for the new interface! In.


----------



## phz10

I would like to be in !


----------



## (V)

New 'site is looking spiffy.


----------



## Pencuri

in please


----------



## DailyShot

IN


----------



## damric

I wouldn't mind a nice ballcap


----------



## damnwebsite

hello im in


----------



## ronnin426850

New site is EPIC! Thanks guys


----------



## ThePandaman

Could use a bit of cash towards a new GPU







, i'm in!


----------



## Johnsen

I WAS ON THE EDGE OF DYING! - for almost 2 days without my dayly OCN fix!

Actually I might be dead - this looks like heaven!


----------



## N3C14R

in!


----------



## JozefH

Count me in


----------



## CrimsonGT

Count me in








Cheers to the great advancements!

- Long Time Lurker, New Member


----------



## Takendown2

OOHHH Long time away and look at this shiny new forum









EDIT:IN BTW







THANKS


----------



## PrimeBurn

In!


----------



## Nistenf

Wow, great, I'm in!


----------



## chatterbox272

Sweet, new site also look's pretty good. In.


----------



## lattyware

I'm in, cheers.


----------



## AngeloG.

In. Thanks.


----------



## fluxlite

Cool, in


----------



## [email protected]

Count me in sir! I'm loving the forums a lot now since it's refresh and new! I'm going to be addicted! LOL!







:thumb:


----------



## BradleyKZN

Ooooh sooo in


----------



## Xenthos

in


----------



## die991

memememmememmemememme in!


----------



## Crooksy

In!!


----------



## mru

me2, me2, me2......................


----------



## |3uZZ

I'm in!!!  Will winners just recieve a message?


----------



## IcedDoughnut

Love the new site. Lots of hard work has gone into this to make it even better


----------



## Ghilly

In for this one - total win


----------



## Hillskill

Fingers crossed. Wish me luck!!


----------



## brodiej

Now seems like a good time as any to post rather than lurk =) Thanks!


----------



## vMarcari

Definitely in!


----------



## Bindusar

Looks like the baby has grown up into a fine adult.


----------



## overclockingXTC

IN!


----------



## Raged-Daniel

Im in, Loving the layout but needed to turn down brightness on monitor so my eyes didn't bleed


----------



## mr soft

In on this , way to celebrate the new look.


----------



## lambecrikas

In!


----------



## fyziqs

In! Completely in! Good luck to all!


----------



## Deiel

In for the win!


----------



## Jim888

In, still getting use to the new lay out but I think over all its an improvement

thanks for all the work!


----------



## Nethermir

I am in!!! welcome back OC


----------



## sevilla88

of course Im in, good luck!!!!! to everyone


----------



## MICRON

Im in, Thank you!


----------



## RussianHak

In, I love the site awesome job admin thanks!


----------



## nelson

Site looks very swish, could do with a slightly less bright white background as others have suggested though.


----------



## twostepbehind

Do want! Going to take a bit to adjust to the new look, but I like it.


----------



## Jerry60k

Count me in. New site looks nice.


----------



## DoktorCreepy

I'm down.


----------



## The Doc

In like Flynn


----------



## DannyM

Cool giveaway.....thanks!


----------



## Simca

Gimme all your monies.


----------



## kcuestag

I'm in!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

In plox


----------



## mbudden

Hmm.


----------



## Improvidus

Cool, thanks for this! Entering


----------



## irwintan27

count me in!


----------



## Dar_T

Woot I'm in!


----------



## daduckman

count me in!


----------



## WiSK

Great!


----------



## manolith

I want a prize! I love OCN!


----------



## AMD2600

I'm in thanks.


----------



## lollingtonbear

why not


----------



## Rogy56

The new site looks AWESOME!


----------



## PUNK rock

In


----------



## zhylun

Cool! Definitely in. Thanks OCN.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Count me in









My first post on new OCN D:


----------



## papcrap

In love the new site.


----------



## Deatharte

I'm ashamed to not use the site more often. This is looking is really brilliant!


----------



## elko

Welcome back OCN!

Love the new slick design, !

Am IN !


----------



## mad87645

in plz


----------



## Bloodbath

Didn't like the new format at first but its starting to grow on me, good work.


----------



## ipod4ever

In! The site looks nice!


----------



## Maxxa

So in it hurts.


----------



## akazzz

I'm in !!

Long wait for the website upgrade but well worth it


----------



## B-rock

Definatly in.

Sent from my phone, reply to my message after you hear a beep


----------



## SporkofdooM

Digging the new OCN so far, In!


----------



## harishgayatri

Site looks great, but I feel it would look better if you can give it a good background image like that of

http://www.gnome.org/

Other than that everything else looks & feels nice.


----------



## Theelichtje

I love the new look of ocn! great job guys! In!


----------



## tianhui

Wow, incredible prize pool.
In please!
thanks!!


----------



## adridu59

Still a few bugs but excellent work ! I'm in !


----------



## jimbosst

great count me in


----------



## P.Johnston

Awesome celebration! Thank you!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

wish there was a psu in there cause i need one


----------



## CiBi

i'm in

*prays* pleas the OCN hoodie, pleas the OCN hoodie *prays*


----------



## Stasis

Love the new site. Using this opportunity to say that I've become obsessed with OCN in the relatively short time I've known of it's existence, and I spend way too much time here.

The downtime was well worth it!

Ducky, here I come! =P


----------



## Shub

In! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Bonz(TM)

WOOT! I love it already!


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Might as well put my name in the hat.

Great new site!


----------



## magicmike

I like the look of the new site, not over the top while offering a lot.


----------



## budzos

I'm in,
budzos


----------



## Dirtyworks

I like the new look


----------



## Saberfang

I'm in too.

At first I wasn't really into the new design but after tweaking it a bit through the control panel I'm beginning to like it.


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Wow! I love the look and feel of the new site!







Takes some getting used to, but that'll be quick, 'cause I surf here everyday!









I'm definitely in!


----------



## Cavi

I'm late to the party! Need to scratch some things off my wish list...


----------



## leighteam

in


----------



## rocstar96

in!


----------



## StormX2

I am in for big Money baby! since 2006 all ive won is a 3dMark Vantage key lolol
And I lost it!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

in


----------



## broddam

I want in myself...


----------



## Nezmen

I want a hoodie! Its chilly here.. would be perfect to show off my inner geek.


----------



## JMT668

Im so in!


----------



## Tweex

OMG! I love the new site.

Count me in!!!!!


----------



## Somenamehere

In!

Thanks Admin

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayduv

Im in been lurking long enough time to get active


----------



## nazarein

new layout is a little to big for me. id still like to be in though .... OCN hoodie would be awesome


----------



## Mozzie

Gratz on new site and well done...

Im in!!


----------



## Forsaken_id

Still getting used to this, but so far so good. In please!


----------



## Zuryx

No Way am i missing this. Count me in!


----------



## Eggy88

Im in brah. This forum keeps on getting better.


----------



## DayzaStarr

Sexy time for prizes yes please


----------



## Scorpii

super in


----------



## moksh4u2

im so in








love the new layout, but somehow i prefer the old colors (maybe these will grow on me)

ps- i was having a login issue in the morning and i sorted it out by resetting my pass


----------



## Schwartz

May the Schwartz be with you!


----------



## SteveMcQueen

Awesome new look! I'm in!


----------



## superhead91

In ftw


----------



## Whyzguy

Free stuff? I'm in!


----------



## dougshell

Count me in for sure...i just hope there is a My Posts button now!


----------



## whe3ls

sick new site. btw.... in


----------



## wh-ATI

This here's what we call a post, kids.


----------



## identitycrisis

Im in for sure! I love the new site, having some trouble figuring a couple things out, but its great otherwise. The Rig Builder Feature is cool!


----------



## Richenbals

Loving the new look! Keep up the great work.


----------



## hout17

I'm IN! Still getting used to the new layout but I like it!


----------



## OcSlave

Awsome, in please, thanks, and the site looks brilliant


----------



## pololance

I'm diggin the new site yo!


----------



## snoogins

Oh man its like pre Christmas Christmas but better!

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadezz

pretty awesome


----------



## R3aCt0r M|Nd

WoW!
Im blown away by this new site, great work chaps, really great work!

Oh and count me in on this.

Cheers


----------



## rocketman331

Count me in!


----------



## psyside

the new OCN is great, count me in


----------



## jbobb

Count me in.....Thanks!


----------



## TheJack

It's great to be a part of this community. Count me in!


----------



## Witchdoctor

Looks nice,

Just have to work on getting around a bit better

Count me in


----------



## IaVoR

Epic! I'm in..

Thanks


----------



## '_'

Loving the new OCN. Definitely In


----------



## Nugu

I'm in.


----------



## HaVoK C89

In! Loving the new look/layout


----------



## Aparition

New OCN is so bubbly, count me in!


----------



## NitrousX

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## syntax32

yay i'm in and very nice site layout


----------



## mykah89

In!!!!!!!


----------



## deararis

I've been in the site for 6 hours and I'm loving it!............................................. Seriously.


----------



## voidwarranty

Sweet, new OCN site and prizes, count me in


----------



## Flint

so IN


----------



## yakub0

In please! The new site is awesome, I've been looking forward to it for a long time!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

VERY MUCH IN!


----------



## DrFPS

Liking the new forum.
Today is 11-11-2011 my lucky day.
DrFPS


----------



## CerealKillah

I am IN!! LOVE THE NEW DESIGN/LAYOUT!!


----------



## _Magic

IN


----------



## prava

Count me in!


----------



## ps-gunkie

I am so in







.


----------



## Kleingetier

Will take some time to get used to this new layout. IN btw


----------



## bg92

I'm in







I just love OCN and its community.


----------



## Buska103

Awesome!!!


----------



## DestinyPlan

New OCN is lovely!


----------



## PointBlank

well I'm in


----------



## Xerek

I see some people aren't a fan of the scrolling pics...I gues i'm still undecided, but i'm in on free monies!


----------



## windfire

I am in.


----------



## Ivan TSI

Im in!


----------



## goldman11

love the new design looks great


----------



## BULLATTACK

I am in, the new OCN is great!


----------



## Ace of Spades

Shotgun win


----------



## LeoMessi10

In! Overclock.net is just beast DDDD


----------



## MrAlex

In for the win


----------



## AV98911

in


----------



## Mmansueto

site is looking good. Still getting used to it. I like it a lot more, though.

I am in.


----------



## sainrub

Man id love to rock a OCN hoodie. What What?!!


----------



## Celcius

Count me in
The new site looks great


----------



## McMogg

In!
New OCN took some getting used to, and in truth, I still am, but it's pretty sweet.


----------



## metroidfreak

So in! Thanks! Would love a hoodie a keyboard. Or anything actually lol.


----------



## mothrpe

Count me in, cool.


----------



## Nickw

this is awesome, in for some free overclock gear







, im a fan of the older forum layout I must say.


----------



## Xeio

In.


----------



## brownieapple

i want in!


----------



## cook

In, This new layout is awesome!


----------



## munaim1

In please









Thank you OCN for all the hard work you put in for the new platform, it'll take some time getting use to but it certainly is fantastic!!!


----------



## Iris

Will take some time to get used to this.... I think im gonna love it tho.


----------



## seabiscuit68

Nice. Playing around with the new format. Looks pretty decent so far.


----------



## JedixJarf

Weeeeeee! New OCN!


----------



## Nyne7lac

wow, count me in!


----------



## bl1nk

In!


----------



## noobdown

i am in, nice revamp of site too.


----------



## ocman

The past days are the days I actually get to see *admin (site admin)* go online and post the most since I signed up as a member of OCN. NICE!!!


----------



## noahhova

Things look good. Just need to get use to it!
Well done fellas


----------



## munaim1

Had to change a couple things around to make it a little more like the old format but I think I've nailed it









Try this guys, the thread 'look' should be like this:










Here's what you need to do, just remember the currently viewed and tags box is located in the bottom right corner beside the post reply section:










Hope that helps!!!









One lasty thing, it seems my sig links are completey messed up







Does anyone know what happened to the spoiler tag??

EDIT: Got the spoiler link working..... damn will have to change a lot of my thread/posts to reflect that.....


----------



## Eaglake

This is awesome site


----------



## RaYYaN

Great job guys, looks really great!!

Also loved the quotes when waiting for the site to come back!

IN and thanks


----------



## wupah

count me in !


----------



## Razi3l

in pls







ocn ftw


----------



## Kieran

I'm in, love the new site


----------



## C4D0Z

$-$
___


----------



## sands

count me in please


----------



## Hard Line

wow impressive you guys never cease to amaze me!!! I am so glad to be a member of this community ( prob the only place i fit in ) lol


----------



## Yuki457

I liked it the way it was, was easier to glance at latest posts and news.

The new features etc are great but I preferred the old look and feel.


----------



## deletethegame

In! woot~!


----------



## Iislsdum

Free cash? What's the catch? In anyways!


----------



## GekzOverlord

Ooo In please!


----------



## Genjimaru

In for maybe a win.


----------



## Moynesy

In on this one! Love the new site so far.


----------



## dephekted830

in!


----------



## Teppich

Innnnn


----------



## adalon

Hope I'm not to late for the loot!


----------



## mgcul8r

I'm down, whew, life was horrible when all my google search results for o.c. info kept leading me back to here, but with the "under maintenance"... whew!
but yes, count me in!! go OCN


----------



## EsotericSYN

me me me

Oh and the new site is PERFECT.


----------



## NeRoToXeN

AWWW YEAAAH!!!!! Count me in paleeeze!


----------



## Ben the OCer

Count me in Admin. I'm having a lot of fun exploring the new site and all its features.


----------



## KusH

Never won anything on OCN over my 7 years of membership, maybe today's my lucky day


----------



## x_HackMan

IN


----------



## hellr4isEr

absolutely love the new improvements.. this is great! count me in!


----------



## bryce

I'm really happy with the site. The old one was getting a bit boring after looking at it so long. Keep the new stuff coming.


----------



## Phantom123

in


----------



## Xiphos

overclock.net hoodie? dude, that's boss!


----------



## DAI_JAZZER

in me love to win free stuff


----------



## 6speed

count me in


----------



## mott555

In!


----------



## Hallock

In:thumb:







love the new site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megatronbomb

Loving the new look!


----------



## Raiden911

in for the win.


----------



## Disturbed117

Im in


----------



## makesithappen

Stylish


----------



## sargatanas

In please
I hope this post is lucky


----------



## CloudCR

So In!!!!!! Thanks Admin


----------



## Twitch18

I'M IN!!

wow .. just saw the new site .. I normally dont like change but this is an exception because it looks amazing... only thing that bothers me is the second column when viewing a thread..

edit:
love the new folding info popup


----------



## FedeVi

I'm in! And you guys are awesome just like the new site.


----------



## McDown

I love new look and I love prizes


----------



## Flying Toilet

Count me in


----------



## Quantum Reality

Nice new site!


----------



## Hueristic

in


----------



## crazypip666

I'm in.


----------



## Zetsu

Wow!!! welcome to the new overclock.net....


----------



## djsi38t

I am in on this one.


----------



## Cerberus

IN!


----------



## PharaohFish

How nice


----------



## Dylan33p

in like flynt


----------



## Joell28

hehe alot give aways this week^^ count me in!


----------



## SgtSpike

I don't remember if I already posted in this thread or not... so... posting again, just in case.


----------



## roadlesstraveled

In!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

In!


----------



## GuilT1

in.


----------



## radaja

i am in,please


----------



## z0so

I love this place


----------



## hometoast

In!!!

Awesome.


----------



## auroraborealis

New site is awesome! Count me in


----------



## EmZkY

Awesome new site! The review part and product plugin is really nice.







:thumb:


----------



## schizox

In !!

New site looks awesome!


----------



## Emmanuel

Wishing my luck will be as good as it's bad


----------



## Joephis19

Posting for monies!


----------



## patricksiglin

ok in.


----------



## Barbaroti

Awesome, in for some freebies


----------



## cjc75

Love the new site!

I'm in!


----------



## [T]yphoon

i'm in
i have to be, if not i wouldnt even be here on OCN anymore


----------



## nova4005

In on this one! And Thanks for the site.


----------



## willis888

Init2winit


----------



## knoxy_14

ya im in lol


----------



## XReflection

I'm totally in









The new site is awesome. The old site felt so clunky at times. This one is so smooth XD


----------



## worx

The new site looks really great!


----------



## MobAttack

The new site may take a bit to get used too, but its not like I'm going to leave this community because of it.


----------



## PlatonicBS

Oooo I'm in


----------



## minivancan

In! loving the site so far some of it may be new and might take some time to get use to but its a change







.


----------



## uniwarking

Herro new OC.net!!







I'm IN on this deal!


----------



## neelwebs

IN!!!


----------



## chroniX

Loving the new layout, please count me in! Thanks


----------



## DaMirrorLink

in!


----------



## MARK-20

Awsome Give-aways'! In In In


----------



## Lightscape

Thanks for all the hard work that goes into maintaing this terrific site!!


----------



## ana3mic

I just noticed I got First


----------



## Epicgamers

Count me in!


----------



## Tunapiano

In and the new site is awesome!


----------



## tr4656

I am in too.


----------



## Tduckro

On like donkey kong, les do dis


----------



## jammy4041

OK. First of all, I detest change. I think windows vista and windows 7, havng used them, are awful,I hate cloud computing, and I strongly believe in the UNIX philosphy of a application doing only one thing and well.









I don't quite know what to make of the new site. Marmite defineatly comes to mind. I think some aspects have improved, but there also quite of lost features and functionality. I strongly believe in function over form, and I cannot help but feel that OCN has prioritised the latter at the expense of the former. Furthermore, things like autosubscription to posts unless you say so anything like that should be opt-in not opt-out), an inabilty to move through more than 10% and the fact that web browsers spell checkers are disabled in the text field - and no spell checkers :S. I use a 4:3 monitor, its at 1280x1024, a resolution that shouild be targeted at the very least by web developers, and its cramped. I hvae to scroll horizontally to jump 10% of a threads pages or reply. Argh!. Something like a jump to last button (what's going on with the "..." button anyway?) would be more helpful. Alos, why keep the old smilies if you've gont to the hassle of creating a new platform?

I'm sure a lot of these problems will be resolved in time, however, and maybe my view will soften as I get to know it. I'll still keep an open mind though.

Wow...I really have made spelling mistakes..


----------



## iota

In, w00t!


----------



## Noctizzle

in, nice looks good


----------



## JoeyTB

In!


----------



## kona051

Im definitely in!


----------



## downlinx

im totally in on this one, could always use some extra items.


----------



## DLetsgo

In.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Well after an hour of hating the new site. I now like it, now I know what I'm doing









So yeah, I'll celebrate with ya all









*I'm in!*


----------



## Esotericrj

In it to win it! Liking the new site!


----------



## `br4dz-

Definitely in.


----------



## Kirby1

I like old OCN better. This new stuff is awkward and cluttered. Really detracts from the focus of the forum IMO. Just my opinion.


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

In!


----------



## willibj

In ... and love the new site. Cheers. Love, Me xx


----------



## gregory121295

In! The new layout is a nice change of pace.


----------



## Segovax

I'm in, thank you!


----------



## Socko1965

I like the new site. Count me in.


----------



## Versa

I am so in,
but the new UI looks a little... off


----------



## Blackhawk4

In. Will take a little bit getting used to the new site.


----------



## Mattbag

in for the cash prize$$$$


----------



## Show4Pro

In


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Real quick if anyone can help, it has probably been discussed, but how do I change it so that when I click a thread ti does not go to the last post? I prefer going to the 1st.


----------



## adidasfreek

Sounds Great! I'm all in!


----------



## yabo

I'm in! Wuwu free stuff!


----------



## criminal

In please!


----------



## Dilyn

Definitely in.


----------



## cozmo5050

new site looks interesting. so far so good


----------



## Difozenn

In it to win it!


----------



## Mauser

I'm in.


----------



## yorkshire.lad

im in


----------



## jon5270

In


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

In, thanks for the site upgrade OCN!


----------



## Swiftes

New OCN has been shaping up nicely, glad to see it here


----------



## Vipervlv

That's great work you've done guys (and girls). Love the new look. I'm in


----------



## HappyVirus

In! The new site is so clean!!


----------



## skcorpio

In. Looks very modern but a little bit cluttered.


----------



## wint0nic

In please!


----------



## Manyak

here's my post


----------



## blade19

in









:arty::


----------



## EmoPopsicle

im.


----------



## Tekgun

Nice


----------



## sktfreak

In!


----------



## e_dogg

I'm in! Thanks for the OCN upgrade!


----------



## Zap




----------



## matroska

Count me in


----------



## Explicit

I could use an OCN Keyboard.

Thanks OCN for giving back.


----------



## Zzyzx

Let's try my luck at this!


----------



## giecsar

Oh, I'm in!


----------



## Worldshaker

IN!!
 








Love the new site!


----------



## dhjj

What a way to celebrate the new and improved OCN









Thanks to everyone involved in this.


----------



## eagleeyematt

Awesome! And loving the new site!


----------



## Captain Han

first post on new site!


----------



## Firestorm252

consider me in.

still getting used to the new site, but navigation using that "Forums" dropdown is oh-so-useful


----------



## Dominik

Totally in on this!!


----------



## newbrevolution

I'm in


----------



## Bear907

Love the feel of the new site so far. I'm in!


----------



## AZZKIKR

Im in!


----------



## dr4gon

Count me in! <3 OCN


----------



## Kamakazeekevin

Im in.


----------



## El_Capitan

Definitely in! Trying to get used to the new look, but I'm liking it so far.


----------



## rocker22dallas

I'm in! Love the new site, I wish everybody good luck in the contest


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

In i guess


----------



## Trifecta Smoke

yeeee hawwww.


----------



## Sebofdoom

It's sexy and you know it!


----------



## Neathh

So in!


----------



## werds

Count me in!


----------



## Kevlo

Well, im definitely in for this.


----------



## Sir Shfvingle

Nice layout! A bit tricky to get re-accustomed but I'll figure it out. I'm in!


----------



## charliehorse55

In....


----------



## The_Punisher

This is great, count me in. I love the new look of the forum


----------



## iampoor

Freebies are goodies


----------



## ragtag7

This website brings wonders to the world. Great site for everything PC related and HUGE help for PC building. ^_^


----------



## razorguy

Definitely in! Thanks


----------



## Ghostie29

count me in


----------



## runeazn

site is great









only way slower than before








but still great


----------



## MR_Plow

Sounds great, I'm in!


----------



## Jiko980

In It to win it.


----------



## LmG

I'm In

Btw kudos to whoever put the fun facts on the temporary place holder page during the transition.
I learned more that day than in 4 years of college (i blame beer personally)


----------



## theamdman

in







would love a hoodie


----------



## m0ns13ur

yay new site!
yay new look!

yay prizes!


----------



## Dranx

in


----------



## Doom

So in, love the new look.


----------



## Tobuk

Really liking the new layout so far! Thanks for the effort you guys put into this site.

Prizes are cool.


----------



## Doom

soooo different.


----------



## croSSeduP

I wanna WIN!!!!!


----------



## I_dalder_I

SOOOO INN love the new site


----------



## mrwalker

Thanks for the opportunity guys! I'm in for the prizes.


----------



## frien

In! New site looks fantastic!


----------



## Awaz

PRIZES ! PRIZES !!!


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Count me in please


----------



## poizone

In b4 instorm... Oh wait...


----------



## ilhe4e12345

i really really like the lay out, so new, so fancy and "clean"...god now ill never leave this site...THANKS ALOT OVERCLOCK.NET <3

in for the prizes, you guys are awesome


----------



## whitemencanjump

Loving the new site and these prizes, definitely in.


----------



## fordy314

Site looks nice. I'm in.


----------



## Analog

Holy mother of god! I want!


----------



## razr m3

In!


----------



## RagingInferno

Count me in


----------



## tomsteel1

Count me in please Thanks!


----------



## The Sandman

Count me in


----------



## achan7942

layout feels more futuristic now!!!


----------



## oomalikoo

when are prizes announced?


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

clean! in


----------



## MUff1N

I didn't know that a new site was even being launched until I got the email notification...








But I sure do now!!! Sweet!








I'm in too.


----------



## marduke83

New layout is alot easier on the eyes compared to the old one. Taking a bit to get used to, but I love it!








Top job.


----------



## Evtron

in for the win!!


----------



## Sturmangriff

I like the new look of the site, good job:thumb:


----------



## airplaneman

Awesome! So in! Love the site!!


----------



## Sin0822

Id like to participate in this contest! cool contest, and a great way to get people in. Why not add some circumstances such as post in 5 or more threads with decent posts lol?


----------



## cjrulli

Let's go, winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## Metaldude

Sign me up please.


----------



## psycow

oO thats alot of cash


----------



## -Jeppe-

In! the new site is definetly different


----------



## Dwalin Co

I would be lying if I said I didn't what some new trinkets.


----------



## Xinoxide

Love the new layout! Have fun working out any leftover kinks guys. Im off to find a PSU!


----------



## Bi2on

Awesome! Great job guys!
I'm IN


----------



## CD69Scorp

I'm in!!!


----------



## slickwilly

I like the look of the new OCN site, it is going to take some getting used to as far as navigating around my old haunts and sub threads

in it to win it.


----------



## {uZa}DOA

Love the new site! Thanks for the contest as well!!


----------



## fsf

oh god, that's great!


----------



## brooking1169

Good job guys looks great!!


----------



## The_Seabigbear

This place is cool!


----------



## Tre

nice


----------



## PrimeSLP

glad the site is back, loving the new look


----------



## xTweetyBird

In! Love this site


----------



## Tatakai All

Thanks OCN for another awesome giveaway!


----------



## ahmadtahir

sleek job...........

enjoyed the fun facts when site was down..... 

p.s. Me in for winning....


----------



## noshibby

posted,. In for sure.


----------



## azy141

Definetely in! Love the new site! was anxiously waiting for it when the site was down, i had nothing else to do =(


----------



## A14M3D

Liking the new site! I'm in!


----------



## OJX

Great update, very modern.

I am in, thanks.


----------



## fibre_optics

Oh wow, please can i opt in for this!


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Very smooth looking. I'm just browsing around at everything still.
Im in too for freebies!!!!


----------



## xUrban

+1!


----------



## Traxion

I'm loving the new site so far. First day kinda had some kinks but looks like it's been running pretty well now.


----------



## boredgunner

Count me in. I really like this new layout by the way.


----------



## H3||scr3am

IN


----------



## bfine20

awesome, hope I get lucky!


----------



## nioted




----------



## kita24

Count me in please, in all honesty though, the site refresh means *everyone has won already!* Thanks for all the hard work guys n gals


----------



## Kiji

I'm in! Can't find the stretch view option on the new skin though :|


----------



## Farih

In pls


----------



## mam72

Nice look it is taking a bit to get used to but I will get there


----------



## pujo

love the new site. sleek and sexy. Im in


----------



## ryandigweed

Please count me in !..


----------



## Rockr69

Looks good so far and all the naysayers will get accustomed to it as well. Nice work OCN!


----------



## fastsite

Well it's gonna take some getting use to, but I like the new site! Count me in!


----------



## myuusmeow

I'll take anything


----------



## L3gacy

Everything looks cool


----------



## FlyingNugget

Go OCN!!!


----------



## pbasil1

YAAAAAY!


----------



## FuriousNoodle

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## u3b3rg33k

I'll be in.


----------



## fliq

Sexy indeed!!! In, Thanks!


----------



## bobisgod

in!


----------



## gtsteviiee

Oh my gosh!
In!


----------



## Hard Line

please count me in!


----------



## Moltar

So in!


----------



## dennyb

Count me in as well


----------



## nubz

in, bout' time we got some new stuff.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Enjoying the new site and oo...goodies! Good job


----------



## xlastshotx

awesome







Im in


----------



## BigJeebz

Count me in por favor!


----------



## adizz

How on Earth didn't I notice this thread?!?nvm
In FTW!

Thanks


----------



## Jeppzer

Oh I am so in!


----------



## Eskanasi

Oh wow. IN!


----------



## choLOL

In. New platform is win.


----------



## Xyphyr

I want a Ducky keyboard or moneys. if I win $1000 id build up a real water loop.







Goodluck everybody!


----------



## swarm87

in; i like free stuff


----------



## rindoze

Leme in here! Overclock.net is number 1!


----------



## KingOfSparetime

money


----------



## Akhen

But of course, in!


----------



## Klinkey

woo in! love the new website


----------



## jagz

I've never won anything so im due!

IN!


----------



## Cibic

I'm in too!


----------



## StrictNine

I'm in


----------



## Limes

Woo! I want a prize


----------



## Fooxz

oooo fancy!!!








i like. totally in.


----------



## odis172

Great to see the site revamped!


----------



## VanillaCena

In!


----------



## masustic

In for this one!


----------



## wolzen

i'd like to get me some of this


----------



## slngsht

Awesome... Just sayin'


----------



## Padishah

woohoo I'm in gimme


----------



## manitox

whish i can win, i really want a new graphic card, and new power supply.








.


----------



## Christ

things seems to be more organized than the way it used to be......


----------



## mad0314

Sweet


----------



## patawic

wow nice


----------



## BlueLights

In! =D


----------



## Bobeebo

Oh boy am i in!


----------



## jam3s

Yes Please! Thank you overclock.net!


----------



## Mrbigg

Definitely in!


----------



## Woundman

May the luckiest man or women win.


----------



## Saiyansnake

Hope I win $50 to buy Skyrim







Much respect homies.


----------



## Zeek

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## jdwilson

In!


----------



## Volvo

I'm definitely in.









Awesome new look.


----------



## Clawbog

The new design is great.


----------



## shadowtroop121

In!


----------



## Zarkaram

Awesome Site! Count me in.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

In plz!


----------



## Kaged

In as well


----------



## Denz

In please


----------



## Jo0

oh man oh man oh man! So aweseome! <3 OCN!


----------



## dev1ance

I love mech. keyboards....do want!


----------



## itzhoovEr

win!~


----------



## Florida_Dan

Oh, most definitely in please!


----------



## Poseiden

count me in!


----------



## jokeravenged

new form site is great


----------



## Lq Cloud

woot in! i could foresee a nice ssd







finally


----------



## enyownz

I'm in.


----------



## Badness

in


----------



## skylinecalvin

Sounds interesting, im in.


----------



## wallyworld96

Count me in!
so excited.


----------



## Oupavoc

Oh man, I'm so in. Thanks Admin. Great job team


----------



## frickfrock999

Yes please! A Ducky keyboard would really hit the spot.


----------



## ggoodd

Im so in, this is awesome


----------



## mylilpony

ininin


----------



## 40.oz to freedom

I WANT.


----------



## exhaile

I'm in!


----------



## Darkcyde

Im in.


----------



## Jrfenley

I'm In!


----------



## SovereigN7

In!


----------



## Ghooble

This would be an epic win towards Xmas presents! I'm in








-Ghooble


----------



## Kyo

O.O In, first an ocn make over and now this, awesome.


----------



## DF is BUSY

nicee, i am in!


----------



## Moheevi_chess

In FTW!


----------



## Sturdius

I'm in!


----------



## ThreeT3n

IN! This is awesome. I love the new design


----------



## oceanlyner

Personally I preferred the old site. This one is too 'busy'.

Oh, IN.


----------



## d6bmg

I'm in!


----------



## Z Overlord

I'm in, thanks guys, wonderful thing you've down with the place


----------



## Junowho

Looks great !

I am in!!!


----------



## DarkHollow

I would love to win some goodies, if its cash then I know what I would do with it


----------



## Sooner348

Innnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biatchi

In please


----------



## Microsis

So in for this!


----------



## treeman

In, in, and in again! You guys are great with these competitions and prizes!


----------



## arsenal553

This new layout is fantastic!


----------



## arioscrimson

Loving the new design of the site.

I'm in.


----------



## robertoburri

Man this website re-design is weird but in a good way. I just hope everything runs smoothly still lol

In please!

I hope I get a OCN Ducky Keyboard, I have always wanted one


----------



## charlesquik

:O me want!! awesome OCN!


----------



## 100cotton

In, and new site it nice!


----------



## flipd

In! No doubt.


----------



## UbNub

In. I know there are some big cash prizes up there but I really wanna try a mech keyboard


----------



## colin9999

Love the new design.

Count me in.


----------



## Zackd

Overclock FTW


----------



## UkGouki

love the look of the new site hope i have a chance at winning


----------



## dle21

lets do this


----------



## greg8west

In!


----------



## koob

I'm in!


----------



## Roadking

In for the ride


----------



## Jpope

Sounds Awesome


----------



## NuclearCrap

In. Thanks.


----------



## Dopamin3

In.


----------



## xxlawman87xx

I am totally in on this! big money big money, no wammy no wammy. STOP!


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

I'm in!


----------



## Chranny

In!


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

I'm in


----------



## fajita123

Definitely in.


----------



## McBean

I'm in


----------



## chrisys93

I'm in this as well.


----------



## Syris77

Im in!


----------



## TamaDrumz76

I might as well post too... Here it is.


----------



## dasparx

In please.


----------



## fr0st.

Oh man, in.


----------



## agntallen

sounds awesome. count me in as well! definitely love the new look ocn


----------



## Razinhail

in


----------



## BlackandDecker

I am in Thanks


----------



## Izvire

Definitely in!


----------



## Bobicon

In.


----------



## koooowweeee

In it to win it


----------



## Muntey

I love the way you guys support the community! Most forums I've visited would never do anything like this! Also, Congrats on pushing the new platform out; I'm loving the look and some of the new features - The Rig Builder is pretty cool.


----------



## dixson01974

OK. I'm in if it is not to late.


----------



## Karlz3r

I'm in as well if you haven't closed yet! Good job with the site!


----------



## AddictedGamer93

IN


----------



## dafour

Offcourse i'm in,nice job peeple.


----------



## zelix

:-$ Thanks!

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk


----------



## Scars Unseen

In


----------



## just4funuk

I'm in


----------



## shadman

Yeah I'm liking the new site







rock on admin!


----------



## l4n b0y

in please! sites awesome!


----------



## Crazy_Clocker

I'm in, lovin' the new site by the way


----------



## Goharder

in


----------



## GhostDog99

Im in


----------



## Joeful

I am totally in. Weeee!


----------



## DailyShot

A keyboard or hoodie would be cool...IN.


----------



## KingT

Let me in coach!!









CHEERS..


----------



## Kai`

Yes please! In!


----------



## royalkilla408

Loving the new site! Thanks!


----------



## axizor

I love the new OCN! In please


----------



## tjwurzburger

In for the win, and love the site changes!


----------



## Doogiehouser

I'm in!!!

Would be amazing to win for once lol, either way great give-a-ways. Thanks OCN!!!


----------



## Tropic55

In like Flynn


----------



## Wiremaster

Of course I'm in! I love OCN!


----------



## Emperor

In!


----------



## fishman78

In too please! Love the new site


----------



## xzfuzzyzx

I'm in!


----------



## chinesekiwi

I'm going to have a conflict of interest aren't I soon?

:sadbear:


----------



## favas

Good luck with the new forum guys!


----------



## Rocker delMaL

I.AM.IN!! thanx!!


----------



## Th3Gatekeep3r

I'm in, and good job on the new format!


----------



## jizzin

In!


----------



## kignt

Easy. right?


----------



## Ranger98

In!!!


----------



## evilghaleon

I'm in!


----------



## peezysc

Count me in


----------



## MsNikita

I'm in..


----------



## Ztechbuilt

Definitely In!

Need some money for my next build!


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Great stuff, in and thanks!


----------



## goodtobeking

This is another reason why OCN is pure win sauce. I think the new change is going to be for the better.


----------



## hajabooja

Oh yeah! Lovin the new look!


----------



## 0m3g4

I'm in!
Would love a ducky keyboard, or a hoodie







, but I wouldn't say no to cash either


----------



## lezker

In love this website! !


----------



## williamx

count me in!


----------



## turkmenbashi

I am really impressed with all the changes.


----------



## HeadHunter59

New site is very nice. And So in on this!


----------



## Lerkah

omg in~


----------



## .:hybrid:.

In


----------



## gsa700

Oh yes, I am in precious..........


----------



## Ibage

I'm in!


----------



## Rocket!

In pls!, loving the new site <3


----------



## Rocket7

In pls







, loving the new site aswell!


----------



## Aeru

<3 OCN.


----------



## Mandy

The new site. Oh you fancy huh?


----------



## Interpolation

Please count me in as well, thanks!


----------



## Stefy

I'm in for sure!


----------



## trebor31

Count me in , loving the new site:thumb:


----------



## tryagainplss

In it to win it!


----------



## tout

In please!


----------



## lj516

In please!


----------



## Dan17z

Yep I am in for sure.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Long time Admin! In please.


----------



## swrmxs

I am in for sure.


----------



## NewAtOCing

Yay, I love OCN!


----------



## aoc51

in thanks!


----------



## Asus11

liking the new site, looks fresh but need to get used to it
oh yeh I forgot.. im in!


----------



## breadcrums

anything north of 30$.need 2 buy a hyper 212+








help a poor man out!


----------



## reezin14

Count me in.


----------



## RAFFY

In it to win it!


----------



## jgassen

In as well!


----------



## ghost_z

awesome count me in too


----------



## JTD92

Count me in


----------



## De-Zant

Count me in!


----------



## tkl.hui

This is looking good!


----------



## BIGGUN

Awesome.Im in.


----------



## assaulth3ro911

I'm in.







Thank you so very much!

God bless you all.


----------



## Spykerv

I is ins ! Thanks admin


----------



## lewblue83

im in!!! this is awesome


----------



## djriful

HELLO!


----------



## Kopi

Still learning my way around! But I like it!


----------



## dham

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## Boris4ka

I'm in!


----------



## Epyon415

In while its hot


----------



## friendlyarrows

I'm in:thumb:


----------



## bigmac11

Pick me I'm broke


----------



## wildfire99

I'm in! ^_^

i can haz hoodie?


----------



## Q9650

I love overclock.net! thank you for the newlook! awesome


----------



## grimreaper01

Amazing how things change from old to new in just a matter of days, but how much days of work web work did it actually take to pull this new update?

*I'm in* as well, thanks for the chance for some good stuff!


----------



## Arakasi

In, new look is great !


----------



## Meekis

In please! Digging the new site!


----------



## R00ST3R

How fun! In!


----------



## weidass

wow, in for this. Per chance a member since 2004 will get lucky?


----------



## wcdolphin

innn


----------



## Stunt

I guess im in







. Forums look amazing!


----------



## lvlrdka22

In!


----------



## Cuar

I'm in wouldn't mind some extra paypal cash for some games or watercooling parts!


----------



## Argorn5757

in! even though i dislike the new OCN look


----------



## confed

count me in


----------



## Badwrench

I am so in on this one!

Daddy needs a new Ducky!


----------



## Cukies

I'm In


----------



## EM2J

great new look! Hope i win!


----------



## Lawcheehung

In! Overclock you are so awesome!


----------



## myonlyaccount

In please!


----------



## icehotshot

I'm in too


----------



## vMarcari

Me in!


----------



## drjoey1500

In. New site is awesome







.


----------



## Clovertail100

I'm so in.


----------



## Buckeye

In also









Man this thread grew a bunch


----------



## vulpecula




----------



## ocman

At first, I thought the grand prize of this thread is getting $7500!









Turns out $7500 is the sum of all cash prizes. Grand prize is $1000.









FTW!!!









This is post #2200 in this thread and post #1313 for me.


----------



## lob3s

Ooooooh, money is nice.

In!


----------



## fastpcman12

count me in for it! nice design. readbility kinda of suffers though!


----------



## The Fryer

awesome. count me in for sure.


----------



## lil-tom7

So in for this


----------



## ORCACommander

YAY PRIZES!


----------



## Djankie

So uhmm guys.....What's the catch ?

edit: ps im on.


----------



## Chucklez

In in in!


----------



## dazedfive

I like the new site...and i really like free monies!!! I'm in.


----------



## calavera

I am SO in!


----------



## theturbofd

thanks for the chance


----------



## howejustin

Count me in.


----------



## dropkickninja

Count me in!!!


----------



## Jhill27

One can wish...

Great site update btw


----------



## JCG

In it to win it!


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Cool giveaway









I'm in!


----------



## krytikul

Im in! Thanks!


----------



## killerhz

in and loving me some prizes


----------



## Epsi

Free cash or prices







I'm in!

Nice new site also.


----------



## Madvillan

Count me in.









Loving the new layout, faster and more responsive.

...wish I could recover my older account, email seems to have deleted itself


----------



## ybz90

Well, this sure is nice!


----------



## Thewaster

In


----------



## Ysbl

In, why not.


----------



## bfreddyberg

I haven't posted here yet









Dun, and in.


----------



## Frabex

I'm in!


----------



## Majinwar

Ooooo!! Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## ClassicVN

Good luck to all!! Im in also!


----------



## Rage19420

Count me in!!!!!


----------



## bfeng91

innnnn


----------



## MR KROGOTH

In.


----------



## Mad Skillz

In


----------



## deviot

YES Please im in


----------



## Mr Pink57

In


----------



## mbp

in


----------



## dncswclds

Gotchaaaa


----------



## ku4jb

In


----------



## HA3AP

Been anticipating the update since Ive seen the sketches and prototypes of the new version of OCN back in the day... Definitely looks great good job!


----------



## ZFedora

In!!


----------



## wannabe_modder

in! post 2238


----------



## Est.1885

Inn.


----------



## ULAWE

wow I would really like a overclock.net keyboard


----------



## Cavus

Lovin the new site admin ! In!


----------



## robcoo37

in


----------



## ProjectEF

Great update!


----------



## SKULLTRA1L

In


----------



## K10

Just got back from camping to see the new site! I love it! In!!!


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Hoody please









in


----------



## Ganglartoronto

I am so in! WOoo


----------



## darkninja

I'm Most Positively in!

The new site looks AWESOME! and I Love the Rig builder!

~Vim


----------



## Aestylis

in


----------



## samuel002

I'm in!


----------



## Sozin

In for sure.


----------



## IcyPimpHand

In. So generous!


----------



## JoshHunter

The site looks awesome now


----------



## Yunus

count me in


----------



## Jaxlb

Wow that's being very generous. Count me in.


----------



## Nexus-7

Oh my.... /me goes back to lurking.


----------



## Jman227

WOW. I'm totally in. Thanks a lot


----------



## WolverineM

Still getting used to the new site


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

I'm in. Nice work on the new site!


----------



## BarryBadrinath

In for this.


----------



## Xaero252

I <3 OCN (Also, IN!)


----------



## luXfer

Is it weird to want to win the keyboard more than the cash prize? Haha, in and thanks!


----------



## kutcher-Aston

very good


----------



## masterofnocrack

me,me im in


----------



## k-y

Count me in!


----------



## Kosire

Like it's gonna be me, lol...


----------



## Sin100

In!


----------



## sumonpathak

nice way to start off new portal








best of luck everyone...


----------



## Maximus4

in


----------



## Awsan

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa in in in in in


----------



## steelbom

inni-in-in-inni-in!!!!


----------



## Cmoney

IN! Again, thanks for all the hard work, the new site looks great!


----------



## akshep

In


----------



## kaiju

In, thanks.


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

In, been working a lot lately and this morning is the first time Ive been on OCN in four days (even though its my homepage!) and the place is fantastic!


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Count me in


----------



## Furious Porkchop

In to win!


----------



## Millillion

I'm in.


----------



## LCK

Well I've gotta be in on this


----------



## Voidsplit

In!


----------



## EditeD

Would be nice to see my OCN lanyard get a sibling


----------



## KrashDozer

I'm In...


----------



## jabroni

count me in!


----------



## Twinkadink

I'm in! This new site is awesome!


----------



## mwl5apv

new platform looks great! Count me in!


----------



## ilikepancakez

AWESOME! in


----------



## Erick Silver

I believe I already posted. But just to be sure. I am in.

BTW when are the mods drawing on this? No draw date listed in the OP.


----------



## DZSlasher

I am definitely in.


----------



## mwl5apv

new platform looks great! Count me in!


----------



## ski-bum

Count me in!


----------



## CocoCrunch

In


----------



## ryan w

In!


----------



## egerds

i'm sure i will not win, but congrats to whomever does


----------



## realcyberbob




----------



## a2hopper

In. The new site layout reminds me of head-fi.org liking it so far.


----------



## ?Dirty?

in


----------



## PolishNProud

In!


----------



## brettson

Ooo! I'm in!


----------



## boom50cal

Taking a bit to get used to, but it looks SWEET!
So in


----------



## technodanvan

Totally in!


----------



## Shrimp

I'm in!


----------



## Strat79

May as well.


----------



## Dr4g0nK

I post !

Need the money for xmass since i have been unemployed for 4 months now... xD


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Definitely can count me in, although I wish the site had more contrast I ABSOLUTELY love it.


----------



## answ3r

In!


----------



## specialk

OC, keep being awesome!


----------



## chiggz

Dayyyyum!!! Cant go wrong with freebies!! Count me In!!! Then again, Im not one to win much but alas, throwing my hat in anyways though


----------



## SpeacialFeatures

Sounds cool, count me in too. Im enjoying the new layout.


----------



## Strangg1

So awesome. I'm in!










~S


----------



## 98uk

98uk is in!!!


----------



## iandroo888

im in ! new look isnt bad.. looks pretty nice even tho i cant figure out how to make it wide again xD


----------



## ///M3

The new layout looks great! A welcome update for sure.

Please count me in as well! I'm in desperate need of a new phone and this would really help fund it. Samsung GSII you're mine!


----------



## Matt26LFC

Also enjoying the new layout. I'm in


----------



## PingPangBV

GREAT work on the new site guys!!


----------



## Blast

Awesome reviews section


----------



## Wander

Yo, definitely in on this.


----------



## Agis

I'm also liking the new design


----------



## Ikon

Sounds good, count me in!

OCN more fresh then ever.


----------



## Turbonerd

In guys!


----------



## Namwons

please count me in please

really hope i get a ducky keyboard...or $1k


----------



## FannBlade

count me in.


----------



## omega17

In









Bribery to keep people here _despite_ the changes eh?


----------



## Phyxers

I think moving to a new platform helped a lot of people re-discover OCN, and actually take a look at threads they have never seen before. But cheers to the new site!


----------



## shemer77

love new site in


----------



## Badboyz

Love OCN


----------



## DraganUS

In


----------



## ban916

IM in!!!


----------



## Irocing

IN:thumb:

Later


----------



## r3dh3adkid

I think i'm in love with the new site.


----------



## Zwnd

The new sites cool, and im in.


----------



## solar0987

Love the new site and free stuff is awesome!!


----------



## cmorin

I'm in


----------



## Drake.L

Awww yeah in!


----------



## LuckySevn

I was away for a long while due to busy schedule with my work. And now I've returned, OCN has a facelift!


----------



## C.C.Reed

In. . .


----------



## jetpuck73

In

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## NightHawK360

Hell yeah. In!


----------



## MacNcheese

Chance me!!
THnx


----------



## manitox

Pleasee i need to winn!!


----------



## DarkSimulant

In.


----------



## mosi

yay


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Looks fantastic. I'm in


----------



## BulletsLikeBlades

in if I can still be in, thanks for chance!


----------



## Neet_za

inb4...over







?


----------



## PrototypeT800

Lets see if I can get lucky. Thanks.


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

I'm in!!!


----------



## goat

Count me in


----------



## Robitussin

In as well, Love the new site so far looks great!


----------



## Sethy666

In please


----------



## Dezixn

I'm in.


----------



## Blazing angel

In!


----------



## Amann

hell ya the new Overclock.net is great! Alot better on the eyes


----------



## Eiko

In. :3


----------



## Liability

Posting


----------



## TheReaperWaits

In.


----------



## DesertRat

In please. Thank You!


----------



## luvsan

alright why not?

In.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Fantastic give away


----------



## SprayN'Pray

How did I not see this earlier?
In.


----------



## kody7839

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SprayN'Pray*
> 
> How did I not see this earlier?
> In.


x2...but better late than never.

Thx for the opportunity.


----------



## Silaz

OCN is such an amazing community. From individual members giving away things to the staff staff giving away things, it always shocks me when I see it happen. I'm in !


----------



## shinyboy

Loving the new site, count me in!


----------



## akromatic

awsome, love the new format

count me in:thumb:


----------



## burton560

Wooo new OCN! In!


----------



## DiagnosisDirt

New site looks good !
Whats the name of this theme ?


----------



## Nirvana04

I'm in! Love the new site.


----------



## ccbox23

Sometimes familiarity makes us resistant to change...this format will soon become familiar, and the old format forgotten.


----------



## crizthakidd

this website is seriously my new home away form home lol all the help, friends, ect. now prizes too? im in


----------



## tonking

this is great. im all in


----------



## sn0man

Thanks & IN!


----------



## Unl33t

Ill be in on this!


----------



## Bobobearx

in


----------



## Rawring

I'm in!


----------



## veyron1001

Im in


----------



## cssorkinman

In to win! please and thank you!


----------



## Chowley

in


----------



## Joe!

hoping for one of those ducky Keyboards, and In!!


----------



## Ceiron

All the changes are overwhelming, in a good way.

Kudos on the good work admin

Oh, in too please.


----------



## Arizonian

Awesome new site - awesome new way to get it started!

I'M IN.


----------



## dustins

Took some getting use to but love the new site.


----------



## Firefly

Wow , What a change


----------



## bushwickbill

I am in :}


----------



## Carlitos714

i am in!!!!


----------



## ocman

Do act on my recommendations and OCN will be for everyone!!!

P.S.: ... and that includes drawing me as the lucky recipient for the $1000 cash prize.


----------



## iLLicit1

IN4ONE


----------



## cvon2000

loving the new site!


----------



## grillinman

Winning monies is fun! Count me in. Love the new site btw.


----------



## Jeffro422

innnn!


----------



## JadedRedDragon

Winning, I'm in!


----------



## ShadowAndrew

Yay in for this! Site looks awesome.


----------



## PeePs

sweet!


----------



## guyladouche

In! I think one of the stipulations for eligibility is you didn't start one of the many "i hate the new OCN" rant posts.


----------



## burningrave101

I'm still adjusting to navigating around the new site some but the new facelift and features is looking good! Thanks for all the hard work you guys are putting into keeping the forum up to date and thanks for the great contest!


----------



## Slappa

In!


----------



## nderscore

Who wouldn't be in?!??!

Not me, silly.


----------



## mav2000

In for the prize...and I never won anything on OCN...so...


----------



## zaccaglin

Post!!! In to win baby!


----------



## BMorrisSly

Simply in. Simply amazing update.


----------



## SadistBlinx

in please.


----------



## TheJesus

New layout looks better







Definitely want some prizes to help with my new build!


----------



## l1o2l

In! Loving the new updates!


----------



## Valencia

I'm in...







:thumb:


----------



## Tigalione

Very much in







. Keep up the good work, loving the new look.

Ta!


----------



## dumb321

Im in


----------



## Matt86

In!


----------



## Camph

I'm in!


----------



## jfryery

In. Thanks!


----------



## stan_nel

In please


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

This is so sick thats why this site rocks!!!


----------



## Kaneda13

Count me in...


----------



## KyesaRRi

Having some extra coin would help, so many broken parts these past few months.

Loving the new site although tapatalk has nothing displayed in the latest post section.


----------



## Greg121986

Count me in. New site looks great!


----------



## boost

New site is sweet

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jigglylizard

Herro

Long-time member. Taking me awhile to get used to this new format but looks a lot fancier.


----------



## Krud

In for the win! thanks ocn


----------



## Gnomepatrol

In and Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## Rayleyne

New site needs an adjustment here and there, but is good so far, i'm in.


----------



## punker

me too


----------



## cinka

congrats on the new site look, a really love it! oh and count me in


----------



## iambald

post


----------



## Stuuut

Congratz on the new site







looks pretty awesome.
And i'm in


----------



## hyujmn

In!


----------



## PyreSpirit

In =D


----------



## adgame

In, nice forum changes, I like the news on top


----------



## thebassoe

me! me! me!


----------



## Kortwa

The new site looks sweet!


----------



## stumped

i'm in, thanks!


----------



## elchucko

Very impressed with the new site! Very clean and easy on the eye!


----------



## SmasherBasher

It's taken me a while to get used to the new layout but now that I've gotten used to it, I like it better.


----------



## Derek1387

My only gripe, is that i can no longer surf/post from my phone. The site takes way too many resources to beable to use it on my Inspire.


----------



## sstnt

Count me in.


----------



## Crazycarl

oh man im def in


----------



## ramenbuoy

Ducky Keyboard


----------



## Helmsdg

I'll give it a go ^_^

--David--


----------



## Artikbot

I am... Super duper in!!


----------



## snazy2000

im in


----------



## TychoBrahe

Hooray! Been a longtime lurker, and just recently made an account. Liking the changes so far!


----------



## tuanhoang314

in


----------



## Preim

The update looks amazing!
Good job to the team


----------



## Ken1649

In


----------



## jkontra13

do want, im in


----------



## beezweeky

Yes sir/ma'am I'm in! Please win, please win, please win, please win!


----------



## PetGz

In,







.


----------



## 2danimm

awesome


----------



## Daegameth

Tis Niftay!

I'm in!


----------



## _TwIsTeD_

Wooo Hooo!! Site looks awesome! Great job gang.


----------



## fyn3zt

I'm in


----------



## Big-Pete

zomg so in! need a new keyboard as i have buttns missong frm this one and a hoody as its cold and a hat as im going bald!! and moneyz cos im skint! lol


----------



## nioted




----------



## jameskelsey

In


----------



## ljason8eg

In for this!


----------



## micul

New site looks good. In for this to


----------



## jt520814

i'm in!


----------



## realcyberbob




----------



## Xyxyll

It's great to see OCN back online and faster than ever!


----------



## csanii

Count me in too!


----------



## Anth0789

OCN better than ever.

My favorite forum of coarse count me in.


----------



## foxrena

I love this. Long live OCN!


----------



## Sodalink

Loved the old site and love this new site, but I love OCN even more for doing such a great giveaway!


----------



## dman1320

Yo!


----------



## mastertrixter

oh im soooo in!!!!


----------



## DOS_equis

Sign me up. I could use a little extra cash!


----------



## Red Man

Loving the new site and in!


----------



## jkpheonix

Sign me up.

Love the new site.


----------



## Xyxox

So maybe I'll win something.


----------



## total90

sigh me up


----------



## jdmracer85

hoping to get lucky!


----------



## Silver_WRX02

I'm in if i'm not too late. When is this ends?


----------



## LivingChampion

In!


----------



## Mattb2e

Im in!


----------



## ocman

If I don't win this $1000 cash prize... I might just quit and get back to my real life.


----------



## kittyhawk

in on this


----------



## DannyB0y

In


----------



## Phork

In


----------



## Prutkar

in


----------



## Selvanthos

Ill tag along, Would be nice to win something one of these days haha

PS: Updates are looking good


----------



## Thegamer2010

In!


----------



## Chuckclc

Count me in!!!


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Oh cool. Hi.
In :3


----------



## ultrazoid

Im in


----------



## Speedyi7

Im in, new design looks great.


----------



## navit

I am in


----------



## caffeinescandal

I want a keyboard, and a hoodie, and cash, and a hat. xD

I'm in!


----------



## Racersnare21

YUUUUUUUUP!


----------



## mscall92

I'm in =)


----------



## Artisian

woot im in for this


----------



## singlecore2logical

Count me in!


----------



## 420Assassin

defiantly in


----------



## Vermillion

In!









Love the new site!


----------



## MUSHROOMBARON

im new im in


----------



## UnAimed

In


----------



## Billiard129

This is amazing change, love the new Overclock great job everyone, and thanks for this promo.


----------



## gabe1231

IN!!


----------



## Youngd8

count me in!


----------



## oedstlych

In!!!


----------



## Aawa

I love this place!


----------



## Halfdead14

Count me in!


----------



## fewmgf

Cool contest. In for the win!


----------



## Isopropyl

You have to be in it to win it!

Still getting used to the new site,(am easily pulled away by all the posts I see (Recent Discussions and Recent Reviews!))

Thanks!


----------



## qiqi1021

Wow can't believe I didn't see this before. Count me in!


----------



## Deathclaw

in


----------



## Korlus

Totally in! Come on Ducky keyboard!


----------



## bavarianblessed

In like Flynn!


----------



## MadGoat

O-O

This is what happens when you leave town for a week... you come back and everything is different! ;-)

Count me in, And love the new site...


----------



## moonmanas

Count me in


----------



## kidwolf909

All in.


----------



## Psykopathic

Count me in


----------



## ocman

Oh well... I have done what you wanted me to do on the new OCN... so now it's time for you to do what I want you to do...









That is >>> Give me the $1000 cash prize or give me the $500, $250, and $250 cash prizes will do too.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

posty posty!!!


----------



## crizthakidd

god is good, beer is great, people are crazy!

im in ;]


----------



## Border248

I'm in baby


----------



## onestack

nice contest


----------



## fl0w3n

Of course I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## drnilly007

Count me in on this one. Definitely like the new site it is however not so mobile device friendly...


----------



## bigkahuna360

OMG IN!


----------



## townending

I will miss the old layout, but with time will get used to this one.


----------



## Darr3n

Sweet, Im in!


----------



## Dropshock

I'm in for sure!


----------



## WildEast

in!


----------



## kpforce1

Sign me up!







Maybe i'll win something for once in my life haha


----------



## appleg33k85

In


----------



## SkillzKillz

In! Who wouldn't love to fuel their overclocking itch


----------



## Pae929

I'm definitely in and the new site is awesome!


----------



## Jolting

I love the new rig system. I'm not to keen on the main page though.


----------



## Rutku

Congrats for the new site!









In, in, in!!
You guys are great!
Btw. Physical prizes seem awesome


----------



## dodger.blue

This post is an entry!


----------



## sbuck333

I'm in! New site looks great, thanks for everything (as always)!


----------



## JCha0s

Overclock.net FTW !!!!


----------



## crashdummy35

I'd like to enter into the contest.

The new site is great. I absolutely love how easy it is to attach images to rigs. Awesome feature.

Best forums on the net imo...


----------



## WillyRay

Better late than never ...


----------



## BALAST

In for the win!


----------



## heraisu

Odds of winning as of this post time: 104/2529 (yes I counted the prize list...)

= 4.11% ! Wooooo!


----------



## daltontechnogeek

IN! For the New Overclock.Net


----------



## vladsinger

It's so slick!


----------



## daman246

Cool never been to one of these since am practically new to this site. im in


----------



## DerComissar

I can't believe I just stumbled onto this now, six days after it started. Count me in, I've been enjoying the new site:thumb:


----------



## RallyMaster

Want.


----------



## SS_Patrick

in


----------



## openchut82

Count me in.


----------



## xx123j

In!


----------



## Birdyz

Sounds interesting. Count me in! xD


----------



## PinkSlippers

Who doesn't love cash prizes!?


----------



## Samurai707

New site is awesome and smooth! Also down for some freebies!


----------



## 95329

Most definately IN!


----------



## Hybridx24

ha im in too


----------



## jonny900

Sounds like something I'd be interested in








In


----------



## phospholipid

in?


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

I'm in:drum:


----------



## Emmuh

I've always wondered if you make more posts does it increase your chances of winning...


----------



## RocketMan09

In.


----------



## ticallista

Count me in!


----------



## CoolZone

Count me in too!


----------



## GreenFantastic

I'm in.


----------



## LegitSticks

Hi there, I am new to OCN.

Could I please be in?

-Shaq


----------



## compuman145

In order to be eligible, you must be an Overclock.net member in good standing with one or more posts as of the time of this post.


----------



## Dude5082

In for sure!


----------



## YGenHungarian

Really like the new site in please.


----------



## Awsan

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa i want to win waaaaaaaaaaaa win win win win win i hope i win


----------



## GBob314

In


----------



## NguyenAdam

AWWWW YEAHHHHH


----------



## smoochee

count me in!


----------



## Skylit

sureee


----------



## Mongol

In for the...

Still trying to love the new site.


----------



## steamboat

count me in!


----------



## GreyWolfCalgary

Please count me in, and I like the new site.


----------



## afropelican

I'm in. New overclock.net is awesome by the way.


----------



## addyson

whoa! hope I can win something


----------



## Dunkler

Word


----------



## Cole S

This is awesome! Definitely in!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Did I win


----------



## drazah

In! I need money... COLLEGE IS EXPENSIVE!


----------



## Mc'zee

Definetly IN!


----------



## zune

In.


----------



## idaWHALE

IN


----------



## Tipless

so wierd question... he said randomly over the next 2 weeks... does that mean at random intervals or random people after the 2 week period? lol just clarifying


----------



## WORLDs

Stoked, thanks guys!The site rules!


----------



## jck

Gimme mah prize!!!


----------



## silt96

I'm in!


----------



## silt96

I'm in


----------



## Chairman

In! gl hf gg


----------



## Thebuyologist

I'm in


----------



## wongster

In!


----------



## awa1990

In


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Hopefully i get a ducky shine =)


----------



## GoneTomorrow

IN like Flynn


----------



## madswimmer

in!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

So are you only allowed to post once?


----------



## poot1234

In!!!!


----------



## kyleblanc

in for this!
and the new site is great


----------



## OwnedINC

In, even if late.


----------



## scotthoff

Did i win!


----------



## Wazige

in for a hoodie


----------



## tommy209

In! Please. New site is looking awesome!


----------



## mx3orange

In. Hated the redesign for a day, but I love it now


----------



## opensesame

Hurray new site.


----------



## zosothepage

good luck every one i hope i win but if i don't i congrats to who ever does


----------



## PogoTheMonk3y

I'm in. Good luck, guys.


----------



## Poptarts

in for the win


----------



## kartcrg84

in, thanks for the new site, and great giveaway!


----------



## offroadz

in


----------



## csm725

in


----------



## mrinnocent

well count me in too!


----------



## Ymylei

ello mate


----------



## aesthetics_brah

when is it my turn to win a freebie?!?!


----------



## Justray

I love the new OCN.


----------



## Dr-Rag

sounds great im in


----------



## Triple7

Count me in! My odds of winning something on here are a lot higher than winning the lottery. (And free!)


----------



## Aznboy1993

Taylor Swift Forever & Always <13!


----------



## repiv89

in!


----------



## moop

in please!


----------



## watapanda

This could come in handy for my new build...


----------



## fatherTime27

In on this


----------



## CyberAssassin

Thanks so much guys for making a great site even better!!!

I'm in for sure, keep up the great work!!


----------



## ErOR

In!

Thanks, this is awesome!!


----------



## hazarada

yay free stuff


----------



## Nnimrod

I'm in for a hoodie


----------



## Frazz

In on this for sure guys, the new website is looking snazzy


----------



## Bkpizza

Just woooaaah!! Site rules by the way.


----------



## silt96

good luck to everyone!


----------



## DiNet

Oh yea, in!


----------



## rtop2

posting for epicness







yay


----------



## sintricate

I sure could use the cash


----------



## Modz

Ah yeah!!!!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Count me in.


----------



## asuperpower

I AM in!


----------



## LahiruRD

I'm INNN


----------



## feltadox1337

awesome stuff guys,

and Gg on the new site.

In!


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Im IN!!! Thanks OCN!


----------



## zalbard

Oh, oh, mechanical keyboards! <3


----------



## Novakanedj

I'd like to be included







. Could do with cash to replace GTX 260 in my spare rig that's died







.


----------



## Casz

Loving the new site!


----------



## Atlas101

INNNNNNN and brothel!


----------



## DirektEffekt

Nice competition!


----------



## LTC

In! Really nice give-aways!


----------



## silt96

i cant wait for the prizes!


----------



## ryanbob1234

in


----------



## Sizuke

Im in, the new site layout is great btw.
Good luck all


----------



## Xox1de

In!!!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## CDMAN

In like flynn


----------



## Coma

Herp


----------



## SiK GambleR

innnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn love the new site


----------



## DarkrReign2049

I'm in.


----------



## dennyb

I Want to win something


----------



## effeX

Count me in! love the new site so far


----------



## BioZeke

Oh, a raffle! I'm in!

Now..a raffle with a giraffe...that would be amazing.


----------



## dougshell

...Cant remember if i entered LOL

Im in


----------



## benpack101

I'm really liking the new page! Its definitely getting me to come to the site a lot more often!


----------



## snorbaard

OCN is great and so is the new layout!


----------



## Yumyums

In please, thanks for your contributions admin!


----------



## Kagemucha

Not too late to get in on this?


----------



## darth509

Awesome! im in


----------



## Sukach

In please. I love OCN.


----------



## jdean123

I'm in. OCN has been my drive for PC perfection! Something I'm still yet to achieve!


----------



## TehStone

awwww yea


----------



## evilferret

In though super late!

Good luck all.


----------



## Akumajou

I could use those...


----------



## DarkPhoenix

Ducky, Ducky, Cash!!!


----------



## frmchs311

A little late but oh well! In.


----------



## silverswish

In


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

In!


----------



## eden999

I would like to win something!C:


----------



## Momentarily

Thank goodness I'm not too late.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

winning!


----------



## drufoo

im in


----------



## Mazda6i07

sign me up


----------



## tkerpj

New here...This would be cool!


----------



## silt96

good job


----------



## thiru

I'm in!


----------



## Pegar

Atleast this site has some good giveaways to make up for...

Just kidding this site is awesome!


----------



## evensen007

In!!!!!


----------



## michintom

So far I'm loving the new site!


----------



## tice03

Love the new site and thanks for the great contest to go with it. I probably refreshed the homepage 100+ times when it was down for the switchover waiting for it to come back up.


----------



## Spacedinvader

I <3 new site. me in!


----------



## welly321

Woohoo sign me up. I love free money and I also love the new site design. Well done!


----------



## Oneironaut

I'm in. would really like a hoodie!


----------



## veblen

Wow, what a bonus!


----------



## silt96

yeah babe!!!


----------



## IrishCarBomb

Definitely in for some swag.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Wow, cant believe I missed this, in please!!

Loving the new site, thanks!!


----------



## Destructodave

In


----------



## silt96

goooood luuuuuuck


----------



## yamo

Yay Im in for one. OCNFTW


----------



## UZ7

Sweet! count me in!


----------



## bortoloy

OCN is the BEST:thumb:


----------



## Zalgroth

Wow, lots of crazy prizes!
The site update was surprising at first, but I'm coming to enjoy it very much.


----------



## Trev0r269

Is it wrong that I'd rather have the oc.net ducky over the cash?


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Hopefully I win some cash so I can get my first water cooling loop set up


----------



## Agueybana_II

<<This guy's In


----------



## noxPHX

Whoa. Maybe I could win some money to upgrade this baby even more...or buy a steam game lol


----------



## eternallydead

In if it's not too late.


----------



## razer_76

simply awesome, count me in.


----------



## Freelancer852

In!

Overclock.net swag is awesome (I still want some appliques haha)!


----------



## mgrman

In for kicks.


----------



## Kokin

In for the Ducky OCN Keyboard... or the $1000/$500 to buy one.


----------



## Philliesfan

In for this being the best site ever


----------



## intermission

I'm in


----------



## Danylu

Hope I win


----------



## wrxxx

SO IN SO IN


----------



## TheWiz

In


----------



## bige83

Sweet im in


----------



## alawadhi3000

In.


----------



## loafer987

In! Thanks to overclock.net and to it's members for helping me become a novice OC'er VS a rookie! Unlocked multipliers are for wussies! love the new layout also!


----------



## Narynan

In please

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Campo

In, thanks


----------



## PB4UGO

In. btw, check out Steel Panther...they don't suck.


----------



## badatgames18

idk if i posted on this thread, and i cant figure out how to search for myself (like old ocn) but can't risk the chance lol

IN


----------



## Cobolt005

In! Thanks OCN and really cool that you guys are doing this.


----------



## Skiivari

IN








E: wow 500th post


----------



## Booty Warrior

How did I miss this?! In ftw!


----------



## ghostshift

i`m in..







nice new website


----------



## silt96

i cant wait for it!


----------



## pc-illiterate

please give me a reason to open a paypal account


----------



## Bahlzeron

I'm in


----------



## Nalty

in in in


----------



## groggyseven

In FTW


----------



## abc123asd

Definitely IN!


----------



## Spartan8

Post


----------



## DJLiquid

In


----------



## Barry

I'm in:thumb:


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Oh WOW. . . .count me in please


----------



## 96xj

paypal needs cash too . i will find a good use for it .


----------



## NightTommyX

I will give it a shot:thumb:


----------



## NightTommyX

I just hope this isn't over yet


----------



## oomalikoo

when the heck are they gonna start giving prizes?


----------



## XPD541

I hope it is not over yet either. But will poast for the lulz anyway. OCN FTW!!!

And you lot posting here better stick around!!! OCN is worth trowling!


----------



## Max78

Wow, you guys sure do have allot of giveaways going on! I'll go ahead and stick my head in for this one.


----------



## bushwickbill

count me in, three kids drain the wallet very fast!!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541*
> 
> OCN is worth trowling!


When I first read that I thought it said trolling


----------



## _TRU_

sweet count me in!


----------



## d4rk465

Hope it is not over... =/


----------



## N7-OC

I hope I'm not too late to the party.


----------



## spice003

in


----------



## Daggerfist

In.


----------



## alancsalt

Here's one chance in 2733, so far....


----------



## pioneerisloud

Putting my name in the hat.


----------



## silt96

OCN FTW!!!


----------



## Captain Helm

I approve.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

in


----------



## CerberaUK

So in


----------



## dimwit13

thanks.
dim is in

-dimwit-


----------



## xsnac

CHEERS for the NEW STYLEE !! NEW IS BETTER !!!


----------



## pwnography6

Im in , Love me some OCN action!!


----------



## silt96

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Jaeflash

Woohoo! Free stuff!


----------



## Ra1nman

lol... did I post in here already??


----------



## Myrlin

In please. Thanks!


----------



## spitty13

in ftw


----------



## ii Wingman

I'm in!


----------



## jassi

In


----------



## Mike431635

I'm in


----------



## phenom01

how did i miss this X_X.


----------



## elzhi

i'm in, if i win the top cash prize i promise to buy 2 7970s


----------



## BiLLiO333

In it to win it like a pair of rabid raccoons!


----------



## Ken.Turner

great new site is great! I hope I win LOL


----------



## Pegasus

in!!


----------



## billy66bare

Sweet!! Nice new look OCN!


----------



## DJZeratul

I really like the new look, guys. Count me in for this awesome contest


----------



## Sm0keydaBear

Color me in!


----------



## menjr57

iN


----------



## brasslad

in, reward my trifling ways.


----------



## Strider_2001

can I get a w00t w00t!!!


----------



## kzinti1

Have any prizes been given out yet? Is there some certain date when they will be, that I somehow missed? There's no mention of such a date in the OP.
Also, who's the "Admin" who composed the OP? I thought Chipp is the owner/operator of OCN. Not some anonymous "Admin"?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> Have any prizes been given out yet? Is there some certain date when they will be, that I somehow missed? There's no mention of such a date in the OP.
> Also, who's the "Admin" who composed the OP? I thought Chipp is the owner/operator of OCN. Not some anonymous "Admin"?


Admin is the owner/operator of OCN. Chipp is an admin, but not the admin (ie the OP)


----------



## IEATFISH

Chipp's official title is General Manager. Admin owns the site and does most of the behind the scenes work with running the site. Chipp is the more visible head and can be though to run the Forums themselves from the front end.


----------



## Triangle

I think I am in. lol


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

In, thanks!


----------



## Qiyamata

This is awesome, i'm in!


----------



## chasent

In.


----------



## ezjose1

in sweet


----------



## StraightSixZ

GOOD LUCK TO YOU GUYS


----------



## ZzZzZ

oh please gods of random sequences







im in


----------



## ArchLinuxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> Have any prizes been given out yet? Is there some certain date when they will be, that I somehow missed? There's no mention of such a date in the OP.


The OP did say "throughout the next two weeks" but there have been no edits to that post thus far, nor have I seen any posts by the admin throughout this thread yet announcing any winners.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchLinuxFTW*
> 
> The OP did say "throughout the next two weeks" but there have been no edits to that post thus far, nor have I seen any posts by the admin throughout this thread yet announcing any winners.


Yea the contest finish date is very unclear. But hey, they are giving stuff out for us doing pretty much nothing, I'm fine with waiting.


----------



## ocman

There are hits and misses with the new OCN... Congrats again FTW!!!


----------



## ocman

Hope admins and moderators will listen and make the adjustments a great deal of us wanted to have for the new OCN... or else...

what's left = disappointment(s)

For real.

Thanks for offering cash prizes to celebrate the new OCN though.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

So many prizes







seem to be working the kinks out slowly but surely. Nice to have a change from the old ocn


----------



## SkinBob

Loving the new site! Im in please!

Sent From My Android Shizzle!


----------



## klewlis1

It would be nice to win anything


----------



## mlp

i'd like to win plz.

cash would be cool but hoodie would be awesome as well!


----------



## ExperimentX

Sign me up, free is one of my favourite F words


----------



## ConradTP

In! I wish I could win any.. I'm eying for any except the cash


----------



## JCPUser

Awesome. I am in.


----------



## LilMan

In!!


----------



## edalbkrad

im in!!! always wanted that Overclock Ducky Keyboard


----------



## PUNiZZLE

IN! OCN is amazing.


----------



## fapestar

Please, I beg of Thee!


----------



## tonee

I am in for the WIN!


----------



## Dark2040

Doh!


----------



## gumbie

I'm in!

Goodluck everyone


----------



## ilocos boy

i'm in!!!!


----------



## silt96

2 days left, am i right?


----------



## Brutuz

In.


----------



## Mactox

in!


----------



## seechay

C'mon ducky keyboard!!!


----------



## LiNERROR

nice, really cranking up the marketing! in.


----------



## harishgayatri

Me too.

Would love to get a OCN ducky keyboard.


----------



## ViR-tUaL

I Love Overclock.net!
and I'm in!


----------



## sabermetrics

Please enter me as well!


----------



## bigal1542

Sweet, I'm lovin the new site too! Took a little to get used to, but it's awesome.

Thanks and in


----------



## Parts

IN!


----------



## Scripped

I'm in


----------



## TinDaDragon

So in


----------



## h0thead132

In In In


----------



## silt96

GG


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Supah mega in!


----------



## Weasel555

Love the new layout!


----------



## FiveEYZ

me gusta new layout, count me in


----------



## brasslad

Stalking the elusive win, in..


----------



## Jayce1971

In


----------



## HaiLKroniK

in


----------



## Revained Mortal

I'm in for this great offering.


----------



## calibrah

In it to win it.


----------



## -Allen-

In


----------



## Stizuner

im in!


----------



## Killhouse

In


----------



## NameMakingSux

Goodness gracious!!


----------



## DragonLotus

Quite the giveaway.
Thanks admin.


----------



## Dustin1

Definitely hoping to win a hoodie or a keyboard!

Cash will work as well..


----------



## WaLshy11

Massive giveaway!
In!


----------



## NKrader

ben


----------



## 10T.pony

I'll play!


----------



## MasterFire

Most certainly not not joining this!


----------



## Dream Killer

i miss the old ocn i like this new one better.


----------



## Irocing

IN.

Later


----------



## SilverPotato

I love it here


----------



## curve_in




----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchLinuxFTW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> Have any prizes been given out yet? Is there some certain date when they will be, that I somehow missed? There's no mention of such a date in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> The OP did say "throughout the next two weeks" but there have been no edits to that post thus far, nor have I seen any posts by the admin throughout this thread yet announcing any winners.
Click to expand...

Thanks. That's exactly what I wanted to know.
Also, thanks for using the sign-in code for my ASUS Transformer as your Forum pic! It's really the stupidest way I've ever seen to log onto a computer. I wonder what bonehead came up with such an easy thing to guess? If they had made it larger and required you to use two fingers at once to draw even a slightly more complex pattern it may have been worthwhile.


----------



## skylinecalvin

Moonnney or stuff


----------



## XPD541

Poste already, but will spend whatever I win on more folding hardwarez....lol

FOLD ON, OCN!!!


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skylinecalvin*
> 
> Moonnney or stuff


did you even read the first post?

Im in btw


----------



## httuner

Oh yes, this is a nice thing for ocn to do. Posted


----------



## aznsniper911

Oh man this is one of the best giveaways on a forum! Love OCN!


----------



## nolonger

Just saw this! In!


----------



## mrcool63

I am in:thumb:


----------



## GuavaSauce

i in too.


----------



## Darkerson

Went away fir a bit, came back, lots of new stuff








Anyway, I guess this is my entry. Good luck all!


----------



## sammymatik

Still one day left!? Pick me!


----------



## Erick Silver

I know that I have used it before, but I am gonna use it again!


----------



## boostinsteve

Here is to having some kind of luck.


----------



## wanna_buy

In!


----------



## inzi

awesome!


----------



## hednik

She has grown on me and I lub her


----------



## myuke

In for the money.


----------



## tirolftw

In!


----------



## mybadomen

Can I be added please


----------



## ihatelolcats

for the win


----------



## iconsam

Hope I m not too late =)


----------



## brasslad

Story line, in


----------



## Domino

_Im posting?_


----------



## danishmishra

I like the new site better than the old one!


----------



## wyant50

Any extra cash to get my PC up and running would be superb! Semester is almost ending in college and I am with out a working computer.


----------



## Freehugmachine

I'm partial to free things....


----------



## oc_4_life

im def inn


----------



## LiquidHaus

sweet, i like the new layout so far, especially the page buttons lol


----------



## jacobthellamer

Im in - loving the new site!


----------



## creamy_goodness

so in


----------



## Virid

I shall enter!


----------



## Furrygenes

Ooh, me please, I want some OCN swag


----------



## BeDuckie

Hi, me please


----------



## siffonen

overclock.net has definetly the best competitions


----------



## Circa36

do want a ducky


----------



## TheGimpAddict

In!


----------



## WizrdSleevz

In!


----------



## copper

WEEEEEEE OC ROCKS!!!!!!!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Count me in if this is still going on please.


----------



## gerikoh

I love this site!


----------



## Fonne

Closed ? - Count me in if not


----------



## ErdincIntel

in!


----------



## SteveYzerman19

Huh?


----------



## TheBigSkysky

count me in gov' na


----------



## KmK

In!


----------



## maz0r

Looks much nicer than the previous layout.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maz0r*
> 
> Looks much nicer than the previous layout.


I agree, Lots of new features too.


----------



## Amhro

daamn, in! hope it is not too late


----------



## G33K

In please


----------



## tomikov1

Still open?


----------



## tensionz

Hope so, I just now saw this.


----------



## ronnin426850

Some things are harder to do compared to the prev UI.


----------



## beldecca

Just logged in after a OCN hiatus - wow things are different! (and there is a a celebration with prizes? count me in!)


----------



## Ayman450

In please. Never actually experienced the old site as a member. Just visited a few times. Regardless i see nothing wrong with the new one its fantastic.


----------



## silt96

Maybe this is my lucky day? :S


----------



## Snowmen

In!


----------



## Scorpion87

I'm in too


----------



## Duduris

i'm in!


----------



## jam3s

I hate to be the one to ask.. And I`ve tried to avoid being the one to say this, but uh, it`s been 2 weeks lol


----------



## wanna_buy

In!


----------



## Vic!ous

in.


----------



## d6bmg

I can't remember whether I've already posted in this thread o rnot so, again,
"I'm in".


----------



## rocstar96

In!


----------



## TheHunter

Is this thing still valid?

If yea, im in


----------



## black06g85

count me in if it is


----------



## derickwm

In!


----------



## avattz

In!


----------



## DarthBaiter

in...


----------



## theturbofd

has anything been giving away yet? Is this still even going on?


----------



## ajvirus

iniinnininiin


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> has anything been giving away yet? Is this still even going on?


thats what i am trying to figure out.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Nothing has been given away from what I understand, so if this is still going on -Please count me in!


----------



## Achilles11609

Donno what i'd do without this place, thanks all for the help

ps. i'd like in


----------



## erik257

if it's still on, i'm in


----------



## Akhen

Why in of course!


----------



## TheBigSkysky

pick me pick me!!!


----------



## Darkpriest667

yes id like a chance thankyou.


----------



## Stvwndr219

i'm in


----------



## itzkin

In for the win







.


----------



## brasslad

who knows where the prizes go, in!


----------



## Pandaus

in


----------



## Affinity

In it to win it!


----------



## Chigurh

IN FTW! lol


----------



## KJ4MRC

I'm in!


----------



## Cykososhull

I love OCN.


----------



## Lifeshield

Winner: Skyrim!

Oh wait....

In!


----------



## ViSioNx

in at page 292 lol


----------



## NFishbone

Love the new site! IN


----------



## DarkMasterMX

I'm in


----------



## silt96

why admin is offline so many days?


----------



## Psykhotic

It's been over two weeks. Were any prizes ever given?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psykhotic*
> 
> It's been over two weeks. Were any prizes ever given?


le Me wonders too..


----------



## malishious_intent

My golden ticket...


----------



## Greygoose1

In if it's still open?


----------



## crimsQn

im in


----------



## TilTheEndOfTime

WIN!


----------



## Bludragon311

IN!


----------



## kennyparker1337

In!


----------



## 66racer

have they started giving prizes away yet? Just wondering whats left


----------



## Omega329

In!


----------



## Erick Silver

As far as I know none of the prizes have been given out yet. That being said it could be possibly the best troll thread ever!!

I kid. I hope its not a troll thread.


----------



## phazel

great set up!


----------



## SmasherBasher

In.


----------



## whitt_flunky

Me please! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Septagon

Throw my hat in here.


----------



## A-LiL-KiD'S-RiG

IN!


----------



## brasslad

in inn incase insist please


----------



## Achmon

IN


----------



## j0zef

In.


----------



## darkstar585

OCN + AWESOME PRIZES = IN!!!!!!


----------



## Kimon

In!!!


----------



## 56Killer

In


----------



## polizei

In please!


----------



## Phoenix132

Inn, awesome guys :]


----------



## Ironman517

Is this still going? if so in please


----------



## SolidSnake1162

IN


----------



## blake28

oohh yeah in please


----------



## OfficerMac

In please!


----------



## Strider_2001

has anyone heard when they are suppose to announce the winners


----------



## PizzaMan

Could use some funds for xmas shopping....


----------



## Water Cooled

Overclock.net is AWESOME!


----------



## gerickjohn

Is this still ongoing?









Cause I cant remember if i posted here or not..


----------



## cmos

Nice. In


----------



## magicase

Wouldn't mind having a new keyboard


----------



## CTRLurself

I'm wondering when this'll end. Count me in!


----------



## Xeqn

is this over yet?
if not, in!


----------



## TheGhostInside

updates are awesome, im in


----------



## pifive

I am in!


----------



## ResidentPsycho

In


----------



## Zyro71

This is still going on?


----------



## The Fryer

going to have over 3k entry's to process into a randomize program.. someone is going to have his/her hands full for a week or two..
but still in..


----------



## hyperSPEED

woaaahh? can count me in?


----------



## TurboTurtle

Way in


----------



## killerbicycle

I'll take one of those, two of those, and some fries.


----------



## brasslad

pen ding in terest oh my yes


----------



## Xonipher

I'm in!


----------



## kow_ciller

I want in


----------



## Blueliger

Woooot


----------



## Wenty

I'm in on this also.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

In In In XD


----------



## hyujmn

Sweeeet


----------



## Imrac

Daddy needs a new pair of digital shoes!


----------



## Tyreal

Count me in please


----------



## GoodInk

Count me in


----------



## Futan

In if it's still ongoing.


----------



## CRosko42

When are the drawings going to start?


----------



## Dragoon123

I'm in.


----------



## Dan816

I'm In.

The new site is great!


----------



## coelacanth

Sweet! Hope to win something.


----------



## smashblock

In


----------



## nonamelab

In


----------



## mkclan

I am noob and this site very help.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Is this still going? I'll just post again...just to be sure.


----------



## compuman145

Me to









In


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Is this still going? I'll just post again...just to be sure.


I was wondering the same thing. Plus I like the new avatar Pioneer


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Is this still going? I'll just post again...just to be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing. Plus I like the new avatar Pioneer
Click to expand...

Patience is a virtue.... Except when booting from an SSD!


----------



## Chuckclc

Im in.


----------



## MKHunt

I'm in. Prizes are always good.


----------



## rwiera

Maybe today is my lucky day?!?


----------



## Jason4i7

Im in. Congratulations OCN on a great new site. The thrive to be better comes from change, and I think this is going to be an amazing experience for us all.


----------



## CousinBo

I must say, I do like the new site. I would also like to say I've learned a lot from the people on this site and will has helped me determined pretty much every part I'm wanting to buy. Thanks OC!


----------



## honk_honk

In for prizes...unless somewhere like 50 pages back there's a post saying the contest has closed.


----------



## six70

prizes, in!


----------



## czblackeagle

I'm IN, nice page btw.


----------



## Lettuceman

I'm in.
Long live OCN!


----------



## Phaelynar

I think I'm in. In again I guess. Good luck to all!


----------



## GUnit

Nearly 3000 posts on this thread? WOW


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

In before the lock.


----------



## Zyro71

Yeah, everyone wants free stuff.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Admin when does this thing end???


----------



## AlphaO

I'm in =D


----------



## banging34hzs

in


----------



## Tropic55

uppity


----------



## P.Johnston

Again, in.









Thought I had already posted, but a search yielded nothing.

-Paul


----------



## USNA2016

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## Ryyy

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## kingtiger888

I'm in!


----------



## Rakivic

I am in


----------



## Sathirian

Liking the new OCN


----------



## Zyro71

Its still going on?


----------



## SMK

This guy is in if its still on.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Im in, I like to win.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

In again!


----------



## brasslad

Cheer me in


----------



## Mullinz

Prizes!!!!


----------



## Bit_reaper

In if still going


----------



## phazer11

I'd like an entry if they're still being accepted.


----------



## Vowels

In FTW!

Is this contest still active?


----------



## derekc4

In


----------



## KeitaRR

me too!


----------



## wyant50

in plz


----------



## Dallus

In In

LOVE the new layout!!


----------



## SonDa5

I need this cash!


----------



## edalbkrad

this is an awesome give away. im in!


----------



## DragonCypher

Prize get

also how long is the contest going for?


----------



## Moparman

One day ill win something on one of these.


----------



## FDNY911

I just joined up and I have to say this is a great forum, learned a lot and saved some money and most of all, heart ache lol. I am in! Thanks.


----------



## the_funk

In!!!! Thanks.


----------



## loki_reborn

Gotta be in this one.

Would be crazy not to.

Cheers dudes and dudettes of OCN!


----------



## Infinite-Dev

New layout looks great!


----------



## oasis789

Count me in please!


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

IN !


----------



## Lurikrunch

Why not? Like the new OCN! :3


----------



## Win == True

in


----------



## mgcul8r

sweetness, count me in PLEASE!!


----------



## b3machi7ke

has anyone received a prize yet? has it even started? is it already over? waiting on buying a ducky keyboard since some are being given away, the anticipation of getting a ducky is killing me...


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> has anyone received a prize yet? has it even started? is it already over? waiting on buying a ducky keyboard since some are being given away, the anticipation of getting a ducky is killing me...


Well, admin posts rougly once every six months, so...


----------



## AMOCO

Awesome to OCN forums,In.


----------



## cook

♫♫this is the thread that never ends♫♫

I am in again.


----------



## Epsi

I forgotten if i already posted, hehe.

If not, im in.

If i did, sorry for the dubble post.


----------



## supersonic90

In!


----------



## YtKwonG

is it still on?

i'm in... weeee... =)


----------



## iced00d

I'm in !


----------



## Tipless

i pmed him and have had no response so im not sure whats going on lol. but still in


----------



## FiveEYZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> To start, we will be randomly giving away cash prizes over the course of the next two weeks. Simply post in this thread for your chance to win!


its now 6 days past "2 weeks of random giving"
and if i had a contest like this i would have crosed out any price that went out, and the winners name behind it ^^

like: Random price ->"Random name"


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I have made management aware of the slight overrunning of this competition.


----------



## Mr_Torch

Thank you Enterprise


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> I have made management aware of the slight overrunning of this competition.










you were just supposed to let them know how interested i was in a ducky keyboard so they would give me one as well as let them know about the overrunning of the competition!!!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tipless*
> 
> i pmed him and have had no response so im not sure whats going on lol. but still in










http://www.overclock.net/t/321979/dear-admin


----------



## PapaSmurf

If it's still going add me to the list. I can make a losing entry as well as the next person.


----------



## Tipless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/321979/dear-admin


interesting indeed lol


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> One day ill win something on one of these.


Don't bet on it. I'm still waiting on the OCN Lanyard that was supposed to have been a giveaway.
The longer the contest drags on, the more people will check on it. Just a canard to drum up business.
A very old school tactic. I think the Caesar Nero first used it for the crucifixion lotteries.


----------



## Mebby

How did I miss this thread?


----------



## Aesir

You can count me in please.


----------



## NoTiCe

In... If it's still going







haha.


----------



## MadnessEye

Is it still running? Count me in! =)


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Ughhh come on! Not being rude, I'm just pointing out that it's been 3 weeks and there are over 3,000 replies.


----------



## TheMalcore

I love this site


----------



## TinDaDragon

I I I wanna wiin


----------



## brasslad

the site is awsome. in again


----------



## Da1Nonly

Im IN! Lets get this over with...


----------



## Cyclonic

Im in


----------



## Spacedinvader

MOAR INZ!


----------



## chrisguitar

When is this actually happening? I was in ages ao, but in anyway if i didnt.


----------



## Dad2David

I'm in...cash prizes are the best!


----------



## DrunkenLizard

cool


----------



## FiveEYZ

hope its this friday so the ppl who won ze $ can have a big partay


----------



## johny24

Ducky to the max!


----------



## Adam2190

I'm obviously in


----------



## Crest

Posting to enter, though it's been over 2 weeks, so I'm not too sure.


----------



## LinksKitKat

in


----------



## atluu

In


----------



## alchemik

in please, I like the site so far, first few days had some bugs but been working pretty well for me


----------



## kelvintheiah

im in


----------



## NONOPUST

Might as well post.


----------



## Shozzking

in.


----------



## chrisguitar

So in only need $500 to finish my build


----------



## laitoukid

Hopefully this is still going so I can get in on it :3


----------



## BlackVenom

Looks like it's over. Dunno how I missed it.

Oh well, I like the new OCN.


----------



## AMD4ME

Nice site - Send CASH !


----------



## Kaine

I'm in if you let me in.


----------



## mybadomen

In Please, and yeah the site rocks.Just getting used to it now.


----------



## dizz

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## Redwoodz

Nice give-aways!


----------



## BodgeITandRun

Are we sure Admin is OK? They haven't posted in nearly 3 weeks anywhere.


----------



## Xonipher

Hopefully they didn't forget.


----------



## justinjja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodgeITandRun*
> 
> Are we sure Admin is OK? They haven't posted in nearly 3 weeks anywhere.


Woah, your right, admin's last activity says 2 weeks ago...

Well if this isnt over, I'm in


----------



## veritas-truth

So I just have to post here to be in on it? IN!


----------



## brasslad

More fun than lotto and cheaper too. inn


----------



## mybadomen

In please if i didnt already say it.Also i finished the system buider.


----------



## Zyro71

Still on?


----------



## guywithFX

Hopefully it's still going. Count me in!


----------



## JG964

Im in too! Much better layout than before if I must say.


----------



## SEN_ONE

Really anxious to get some of that booty!!!!!


----------



## Fooliobass

In. The ducky keyboards do interest me.


----------



## Novae

If its still on I'm in too


----------



## WiR3D-kNiGhT

in in in


----------



## triton54s

Count me in please

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Im in if its still up


----------



## alancsalt

Posted 3 weeks, 2 days ago;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Here we are. Live on our new platform!
> 
> It's time to celebrate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To start, we will be randomly giving away cash prizes *over the course of the next two weeks*. Simply post in this thread for your chance to win!
> 
> In order to be eligible, you must be an Overclock.net member in good standing with one or more posts as of the time of this post.
> 
> Here are the prizes!
> 
> *Cash Prizes through PayPal*
> $1,000
> $500
> $250
> $250
> $100
> $100
> $100
> $100
> $100
> $100
> $100
> $100
> $100
> $100
> $50
> $50
> $50
> $50
> $50
> $50
> $50
> $50
> $50
> $50
> $50
> $50
> $50
> $50
> $50
> $50
> $50
> $50
> $50
> $50
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> $25
> 
> *Physical Prizes*
> Overclock.net Ducky Keyboard
> Overclock.net Ducky Keyboard
> Overclock.net Ducky Keyboard
> Overclock.net Ducky Keyboard
> Overclock.net Ducky Keyboard
> Overclock.net Ducky Keyboard
> Overclock.net Ducky Keyboard
> Overclock.net Ducky Keyboard
> Overclock.net Ducky Keyboard
> Overclock.net Ducky Keyboard
> Overclock.net Hoodie
> Overclock.net Hoodie
> Overclock.net Hoodie
> Overclock.net Hoodie
> Overclock.net Hoodie
> Overclock.net Hoodie
> Overclock.net Hoodie
> Overclock.net Hoodie
> Overclock.net Hoodie
> Overclock.net Hoodie
> Overclock.net Hat
> Overclock.net Hat
> Overclock.net Hat
> Overclock.net Hat
> Overclock.net Hat
> Overclock.net Hat
> Overclock.net Hat
> Overclock.net Hat
> Overclock.net Hat
> Overclock.net Hat
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> admin


Has anyone noticed any posts regarding winners?


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Bump for the Hoodie! ^_^


----------



## Zyro71

:x, maybe its extended.


----------



## brasslad

Daily gambling fix in


----------



## KipH

It is still happening. You will get a short notice that entries are closed then the drawings will begin. Please be patient as it gets sorted. Good thinks will come to those who wait.


----------



## chrisguitar

Just wait guys and it will happen


----------



## cjoenic

congrats overclocker's! im in!!!


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjoenic*
> 
> congrats overclocker's! im in!!!


Man, not to be a jerk, but you just signed up to post for these freebies. 5/5 posts are for these. If you are here for the long run, welcome! Glad to have you, but you can at least fill out your system specs!


----------



## xlastshotx

in


----------



## gotskil

I wanna win something!


----------



## Infernosaint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjoenic*
> 
> congrats overclocker's! im in!!!


Also, read the OP. Must be member and have at least 1 post by the time of the OP. True for must of the official contests.


----------



## AKi

Love the new site


----------



## inertia8

Great advice and terrific forum atmosphere, tis why I joined!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inertia8*
> 
> Great advice and terrific forum atmosphere, tis why I joined!


If you think the forum is bad, don't ever join a Skype chat or the Steam chat


----------



## mikhail00

*wish i could win anything..







*


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inertia8*
> 
> Great advice and terrific forum atmosphere, tis why I joined!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think the forum is bad, don't ever join a Skype chat or the Steam chat
Click to expand...









I think he means: Terrific - Extremely good; excellent: "you look terrific".


----------



## Perry

I'm in. C'mon one grand!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Hmm. I thought I had a post in here, but I'm not finding it. Add me to the contest if it's still going on.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Hmm. I thought I had a post in here, but I'm not finding it. Add me to the contest if it's still going on.


It still is









Says within the next 2 weeks, but that was ~3 weeks ago...









Get in while you still can


----------



## CTRLurself

I feel the need to point out "the next two weeks" ended a week ago









Still in it to win it.


----------



## ajresendez

so when is the winners announcement?


----------



## Awkwardly Awesome

So In.


----------



## honky

Ill toss my hat in the ring!


----------



## Dannnnn_the_man

I'd love some free money. New to the community by my love is strong already. I want to build more but dam, it's expensive.


----------



## Joshinator

I think I'll enter into this one!

The new site is awesome, by the way!


----------



## bigkahuna360

Is Admin sick or is he overwhelmed from work?


----------



## Mr_Torch

I think I posted in here three weeks ago to be counted in, but to cover bases, I'm in.
Wonder what happened to the "within the next two weeks " thing?


----------



## brasslad

...and the beat goes on... on ... on ... and on .. indubitiously


----------



## glinux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brasslad*
> 
> ...and the beat goes on... on ... on ... and on .. indubitiously


lol I guess I'll join in too then


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Is this still going on? I've been trying to follow, how do you know who has won?


----------



## Lazy Bear

Shameless "I want stuff" post!


----------



## experience333

yaay!


----------



## da tick 07

in! hopefully this will be the first time I win something -_-


----------



## anewa

I don't see my prize here yet...


----------



## xFk

im in, if this is still going on that is.


----------



## Mongol

Celllllebrate good times, come on!

In.


----------



## swat565

in? Have the prizes been given out yet?


----------



## blazarcher

Am I in too? xD


----------



## Rangerscott

In


----------



## fuloran1

I thought that this was within 2 weeks?


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1*
> 
> I thought that this was within 2 weeks?


Maybe with the new site, OCN is running on Valve Time now?


----------



## CpBoy

In for sure!


----------



## |3uZZ

Just checking in.... IN!


----------



## Moparman

Not that ill win anything but are they ever going to do these drawings?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Not that ill win anything but are they ever going to do these drawings?


+1.


----------



## blizzard182cold

cool cool in in in lol


----------



## LoNeLyKiLLeR

In !!


----------



## cgg123321

Awesome, I'm in


----------



## brasslad

PCH feeling..


----------



## icy22

Awesome in


----------



## Erick Silver

admin was on today and never even got close to this or any of the other giveaway threads that he/she started 3+ weeks ago. I feel as if we have been trolled.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> admin was on today and never even got close to this or any of the other giveaway threads that he/she started 3+ weeks ago. I feel as if we have been trolled.


Really you feel trolled because the only thing you have to do is post in a thread to win something, here go troll on one of the other give aways that OCN did.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1168690/win-a-240gb-ocz-vertex-3-ssd

Troll

*EDIT*
Sorry if I came across harsh, but really you are complaining about having to post in a thread to win something that has not happened on time. If you are worried about more people entering after the date Admin said making it harder to win, well wait for the winners and see when they entered. Then you'll have something to complain about.


----------



## Sm3gH3ad

in pls, love the new look of ocn !


----------



## zzTroyzz

in!


----------



## stubass

in in in


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> To start, we will be randomly giving away cash prizes over the course of the next two weeks.


That was 3 weeks and 4 days ago...

Just in case the OCN upper echelon extended the contest, I'M IN!


----------



## SkItZo

Count me in


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

Thought this was going to be done last week?


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> admin was on today and never even got close to this or any of the other giveaway threads that he/she started 3+ weeks ago. I feel as if we have been trolled.
> 
> 
> 
> Really you feel trolled because the only thing you have to do is post in a thread to win something, here go troll on one of the other give aways that OCN did.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1168690/win-a-240gb-ocz-vertex-3-ssd
> 
> Troll
> 
> *EDIT*
> Sorry if I came across harsh, but really you are complaining about having to post in a thread to win something that has not happened on time. If you are worried about more people entering after the date Admin said making it harder to win, well wait for the winners and see when they entered. Then you'll have something to complain about.
Click to expand...

DITTO!


----------



## ndxnd

Thanks admin. I am in.


----------



## exousia

All in!!


----------



## .design

Count me in


----------



## davidrt4

The new site is easier to navigate. I'm in!


----------



## adcantu

i dunno if i said in or not, so im in if its not too late


----------



## Deed

Hey Hey im in


----------



## toMsons1987

I don't like the new "sale/wanted" section. Doesn't seem as used anymore TBH. It's to flooded by all sides.

As for the give away? I am in! Loyalist supporter of [email protected] =D


----------



## SamuelL421

I'm absolutely in if this is still open for entries - Whether or not this is still open, shame on anybody complaining about giveaways. Thanks for the awesome contest OCN and good luck all!


----------



## SyncMaster753

in


----------



## Erick Silver

Not necessaarily complaining. Just making a point that its now 3+ weeks past the date originally posted about. But whatever.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> admin was on today and never even got close to this or any of the other giveaway threads that he/she started 3+ weeks ago. I feel as if we have been trolled.
> 
> 
> 
> Really you feel trolled because the only thing you have to do is post in a thread to win something, here go troll on one of the other give aways that OCN did.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1168690/win-a-240gb-ocz-vertex-3-ssd
> 
> Troll
> 
> *EDIT*
> Sorry if I came across harsh, but really you are complaining about having to post in a thread to win something that has not happened on time. If you are worried about more people entering after the date Admin said making it harder to win, well wait for the winners and see when they entered. Then you'll have something to complain about.
Click to expand...

How is he trolling? They did a giveaway and are yet to follow it up, it's not professional. (Especially considering this sites whole professionalism thing)


----------



## wazz

Love the new layout for the site.. Im In


----------



## swOrd_fish

whoops.... hope i'm in!
anything from OCN would be awesome... nice new layout!


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> How is he trolling? They did a giveaway and are yet to follow it up, it's not professional. (Especially considering this sites whole professionalism thing)


Admins have taken rep points away from me for 90 days when I didn't close a wanted thread after getting no attention. Clearly this admin is not being responsible and either way another admin should be taking over. Unacceptable because admin didn't even let us know what is going on when he has been online since


----------



## brasslad

sEEMS UNREAL, Congratulations Luka!! Remember friends as long as this goes on you have not lost. Yet.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

In!


----------



## fg2chase

Im in!


----------



## Sonics

Count me in please







Loving the update


----------



## Ulver

In!


----------



## 713King

Oh I am definitely in!!! thanks Overclock.net


----------



## pioneerisloud

Still not over yet huh? Putting my name in the hat again, why not...


----------



## Sainesk

will the ducky winners get a choice of switch type? just wondering...


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Still not over yet huh? Putting my name in the hat again, why not...


same same, IN


----------



## Skuloth

Please end soon







In again, I suppose.


----------



## xpod

In, worth a shot! Hopefully


----------



## compuman145

In,

When are we picking the winners?

Comps


----------



## NickLe

Site works for me.


----------



## Tekgun

In,
I wonder if there will be a cut off date...


----------



## That Guy

Well... I wasn't going to enter, but since it's still open for entries, toss me in the hat!


----------



## beers

If not over yet, in.


----------



## Hukkel

How can this thread not have 1 billion replies yet?

I wouldn't mind free stuff


----------



## GigaBuster.exe

W00T! OC.net merch!


----------



## volim

If not over, I'm in!


----------



## daguardian

I Love OCN!!


----------



## loony

in


----------



## aramil

in for a hat


----------



## hometoast

Just want to remind people that "Admin" is a real person; you have no idea what might be going on with them. Get over yourselves.

In (again!).... the only thing I'm complaining about is that the longer is stays open, the less my chances get! hehehe


----------



## compuman145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hometoast*
> 
> Just want to remind people that "Admin" is a real person; you have no idea what might be going on with them. Get over yourselves.
> In (again!).... the only thing I'm complaining about is that the longer is stays open, the less my chances get! hehehe


Really not too sure how to take that post.....

C


----------



## Darkslayer7

In if its not too late .


----------



## Mr_Torch

It would be great if admin would let folks know the status of this awesome give-away, there are a lot of bewildered people, some disgruntled people and others.
A little note telling all of the people the status, whether good or bad would be great.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

wow is this still going on?


----------



## jbobb

I wish it was over with also, but I'm sure Admin has just gotten busy and maybe forgot or maybe it's just taking longer to get all the prizes all accounted for beings there is so many. I'm sure he has a lot going on and will get to it when he can. Plus, this is a free prize drawing, I don't see the need to complain, even if it doesn't happen. Nothing lost for me...only a chance to win something that I never had to begin with.

Still In!


----------



## darkcloud643

Entered


----------



## DarkFury

Heh... Here I be as well...


----------



## blooder11181

i.....n
.
.
.
n

please


----------



## brasslad

SAYing it aga in. Prize flow problem ...?


----------



## CpBoy

In, if this is still on...


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

In like flin


----------



## corky dorkelson

I love prizes.


----------



## lagittaja

Still not over huh :s
Oh well, I'll throw my name in the hat, again..

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## FiveEYZ

in if late entrys are valid


----------



## Lefty67

In plz









OCN is awesome


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Dunno why even enter, i never win anything.


----------



## hour1702

There's no way I can win. If everybody thinks that, maybe I will win, but what if everybody else is thinking what I'm thinking? Curse you reverse psychology!!!


----------



## Bartonn

in whatevs


----------



## Iching

Count me in.


----------



## trainman

In!

Thanks, admin!


----------



## DarkstarX10a

Im in!

I'd be happy with either the ducky keyboard of the OCN Hat ...


----------



## 713King

Hopefully I get chosen for the 1k







lol. This is an exciting drawing because you don't know who's going to win.


----------



## enmariack

I'm in regardless of whether this is over, real, trolling, fake, or citrus-scented!


----------



## OverSightX

Over? Not Over? Doesn't matter... One more entry! Would like to finally win something for a change.


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

if its not over im in


----------



## BBEG

Rollin' the fuzzy dice for a ducky keyboard. In!


----------



## Shodhanth

In!
If its still on!


----------



## ronnin426850

Endless contest is endless


----------



## Nynn

Cool


----------



## trhshred

in... wondering if its over


----------



## Xenderwind

i assume this is over...but in!


----------



## Greygoose1

Think it's still going...think I was in already, if not...INNNN


----------



## Boggs

Just recently discovered the prize/promotion part of the forums!

*IN !*


----------



## teh_chin

Hopefully this isn't over!


----------



## brasslad

tic tock tic tock (over budget or sponsors going in denial)


----------



## JedixJarf

If I win 1 grand I will spend it solely on 37726 folding gear.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> If I win 1 grand I will spend it solely on 37726 folding gear.


Same here


----------



## lp75220

IN PLEASE


----------



## {uZa}DOA

In again just in case... LOL


----------



## Solarin

Random entry post is full of random.


----------



## eskamobob1

i9n if not already


----------



## ocman

Draw for winners any time soon? Hope Admin didn't mistakenly type "in 2 weeks" when Admin really meant to type "in 2 months"...


----------



## Harrier

This still isn't over?...

In again!


----------



## jdip

Just saw this now... IN


----------



## gildadan

Prolly late but what the heck. IN!


----------



## fuadm424

Is this over? If not i do want!


----------



## radaja

when does this end?


----------



## admin

Winners should be announced in a few days!  Contest is over though now.


----------



## ocman

Really in need for some disposable income... Draw me for the $1000 prize!


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Really in need for some disposable income... Draw me for the $1000 prize!


Read below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Winners should be announced in a few days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contest is over though now.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> Read below.


jam3s, thanks for quoting. I know that. I'm just telling everyone that I'm really in need for cash... so please let me have it.























*P.S.:* This contest is over now!!! Winners will be announced in the next few days by Admin (Site Admin)!!! Stay tuned!!!


----------



## darksun20

In!


----------



## xxslay3rxx

All IN!


----------



## eskamobob1

lol at last 2 posts


----------



## AMDrocks

in


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDrocks*
> 
> in


Trollin now??


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> jam3s, thanks for quoting. I know that. I'm just telling everyone that I'm really in need for cash... so please let me have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S.:* This contest is over now!!! Winners will be announced in the next few days by Admin (Site Admin)!!! Stay tuned!!!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Hi OCN,
> Congrats on moving to the new platform!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the new OCN capability wise... just a little confusing and a little unfamiliar with where to find some of the features from the old OCN.
> Again, kinda reminds me of facebook's style in a way...
> Hope I win $1000 cash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I restore the colours of the fonts/links in my signature?
> Thanks,
> ocman.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> The colour of the signature and the formatting of the old posts are messed up (kinda)... any way to restore or make the signature and the old posts looked the same as before? Thanks!!!
> *P.S.:* Happy Post 1000 of this thread!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> The past days are the days I actually get to see *admin (site admin)* go online and post the most since I signed up as a member of OCN. NICE!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> At first, I thought the grand prize of this thread is getting $7500!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out $7500 is the sum of all cash prizes. Grand prize is $1000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is post #2200 in this thread and post #1313 for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Do act on my recommendations and OCN will be for everyone!!!
> P.S.: ... and that includes drawing me as the lucky recipient for the $1000 cash prize.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> If I don't win this $1000 cash prize... I might just quit and get back to my real life.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Oh well... I have done what you wanted me to do on the new OCN... so now it's time for you to do what I want you to do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is >>> Give me the $1000 cash prize or give me the $500, $250, and $250 cash prizes will do too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> There are hits and misses with the new OCN... Congrats again FTW!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Hope admins and moderators will listen and make the adjustments a great deal of us wanted to have for the new OCN... or else...
> what's left = disappointment(s)
> For real.
> Thanks for offering cash prizes to celebrate the new OCN though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Draw for winners any time soon? Hope Admin didn't mistakenly type "in 2 weeks" when Admin really meant to type "in 2 months"...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Really in need for some disposable income... Draw me for the $1000 prize!


----------



## Recipe7

Hahaha


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

^ really?


----------



## DREW326

cash is always nice! IN


----------



## Myrtl

I have to say that I like the new site as well (after some getting use to).


----------



## the_beast

I'm in


----------



## -X3-

IN !


----------



## zl4y3r

In?


----------



## bigyam

in!


----------



## itzkin

Love the new look get me a win







...


----------



## A-LiL-KiD'S-RiG

IN!


----------



## yutzybrian

Dang wish I had seen this earlier. Oh well good luck to those who are in it


----------



## Twilex

Sign me up =)


----------



## Canis-X

WOW, missed this one. GL to the ones that made it and congrats to the winners!!


----------



## brasslad

in dub it tal li


----------



## darkjk

in plz


----------



## newphase

I can haz In?


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

IN ALL DAMN DAY!


----------



## mellowz

in!


----------



## Warhaven

Sure, why not.


----------



## dubz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Winners should be announced in a few days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contest is over though now.


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

OH TEH NOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSS


----------



## PsYcHo29388

The contest is over people...


----------



## sd_dracula

Oh noes


----------



## lycwolf

Wow, missed that one i guess.


----------



## lilxskull

IN hope I win something


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

This still going on?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> This still going on?


I think they ended it, and will be selecting winners here soon. So winners TBD, no new entries from what I gather...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Winners should be announced in a few days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contest is over though now.


sez it all


----------



## themadman206

you guys are crazy supportive and it rocks!!!


----------



## nckid4u

Mega OCN giveaways... in for this one.


----------



## Chipp

Winners!









*$1000 Winner*
Novakanedj

*$500 Winner*
Anth0789

*$250 Winners*
Akumajou
Tatakai All

*$100 Winners*
Nostrano
IRO-Bot
CRosko42
RayvinAzn
Tator Tot
Beeiilll
Buzzin92
ace8uk
frien
N3C14R

*$50 Winners*
(MAB)
.Griff.
noobdown
blackbalt89
KraziKarl
shrapner
Jpope
Izvire
PolRoger
Dillmiester
realcyberbob
ironsurvivor
supersonic90
chrisguitar
UltraNEO
_Chimera
Analog
eXecuution
BinaryDemon
weebeast

*$25 Winners*
pezcore
DraganUS
cssorkinman
jkontra13
Semedar
Eugenester
Idiot
skylinecalvin
Garvani
galaxyy
Tigalione
Darkcyde
+Blade+
dimwit13
renji1337
Oupavoc
Jpope
Ceiron
A14M3D
D3TH.GRUNT
audioxbliss
Perry
mikeyzelda
utnorris
Skuloth
Waupli
weebeast
T3chAdd1ct
DarkFury
achan7942
Sickened1
Stealth Pyros
kscaveman
tmfotu
Twitch18
Harrier
Dman
solar0987
Robitussin
calibrah

*Ducky Keyboard Winners*
exhaile
[ISM]-BlueDragon
Ecks9T
Flash69
gotskil
Kaine
OmegaNemesis28
razaice
Darkcyde
blkdoutgsxr
*
OCN Hoodie Winners*
CJRhoades
stars4002
NFishbone
Tobuk
Monkey92
xPwn
PapaSmurf
stubass
blackbuilder
Darkcyde

*OCN Hat Winners*
Tigalione
finger00
PeePs
Fuell
Silaz
james_ant
blackbalt89
Weasel555
lucifermn
Kick

*Please do send me an email to [email protected], including your PayPal address for cash prizes, your fully formatted shipping address for all physical prizes, and size/color for hoodies and hats. The subject of your email should be "Launch Contest".*

Thanks so much, and congratulations to you all!


----------

